# Merlin 2006



## Infamous Zero

Has anyone seen the sneak peak for merlins new 2006 bow line.. i saw two of the bows... and my jaw hit the floor, im not a merlin shooter, but if these bows perform at their ibo... oh wow, bowtech, hoyt, mathews... WATCH OUT. And wait until you see these riser, limb and cam design, COMPLETELY new direction for merlin, and i think its going to pay off.... get ready folks


----------



## Infamous Zero

:zip: hehehe i feel so naughty, wait till you see these photo's people... i dont have them..... if i did they would have been on the first post, however i did hold two sheets of paper on which were printed the pictures and specs of these 2 models..... im still giddy from the bone chilling experience


----------



## Darrel

I heard the Merlin was cranking up the speed for 2006. Is that true?

Darrel


----------



## Infamous Zero

It is VERY true.... how does 33" 7 inch brace height... 320 ibo sound? or how about 7.5" brace and 38" ata.... 305 ibo... and when you see these riser and cam designs... the drooling may last for days


----------



## Darrel

Sounds nice. I wonder if they are making any changes to the Supernova.

Darrel


----------



## Infamous Zero

as far as i can tell... the new riser design will mean that either the nova and the max3000 are completely phazed out... or you will see a facelift to the new design in which case you would never recognize them.... CRAZYNESS PEOPLE, PURE CRAZINESS


----------



## Darrel

From what I have heard the Supernova will remain in the line up. Not sure about the Max 3000. I'm looking forward to seeing the new stuff. Any info on when its hitting the market?

Darrel


----------



## heavy dart

Maybe Pinwheel 12 will give us an advance preview???????


----------



## Infamous Zero

i wish i had the pictures... you would never believe it


----------



## francis

ttt


----------



## rembrandt

Dag-gum Infamous, you know how to perk up the interest in something! I sure hope it's not a bow we all just have to have. I can't afford a new bow every 6 months.


----------



## Infamous Zero

Parrallel limbs :secret:


----------



## Infamous Zero

Get ready for this one.... TEC-LIKE riser.... oooo thats right, you heard it here first... wait till you see this riser


----------



## Easykeeper

MORE INFO!!! :tongue: :tongue: Can you give a hint or two on the riser design? I'm interested in the longer one, any similarities between the new bow and the Max3000 or SuperNova in the riser? The parallel limb design has been hinted at before, but nothing on the riser shape. With all this information on the new bows floating around, we hopefully will hear something official from Merlin soon. :thumbs_up


----------



## Infamous Zero

instead of the bridge behind the grip.... merlin has revamped the tec design and put the bridge in front, at first you'd think this was pointless but the more you study the design the more you understand its functionality, limb pockets look like theyve been beefed up, and the new cam systems look like they are going to really throw arrows.


----------



## scooby3xs

Actually Easykeeper the parallel limbs have been on the Super Nova and Max3000 and other Merlins since April of 2005.

~Scoobs~


----------



## Infamous Zero

scooby3xs said:


> Actually Easykeeper the parabolic limbs have been on the Super Nova and Max3000 and other Merlins since April of 2005.
> 
> ~Scoobs~


not as parrellel as the new ones  :secret:


----------



## Easykeeper

Sounds like quite a departure from the relatively "traditional" shape of the current risers. Can't wait to see them... :thumbs_up

The limb rumor I mentioned earlier was about a more parallel orientation to the limbs, not the straight limbs Merlin went to earlier this year. I should have been more specific. I saw a set of the new straight limbs on a SuperNova and they were very nicely finished. Aesthetically, I like the recurve limbs on the older bows, but the straight ones I saw were if anything BETTER in the finish and attention to detail department than the recurve limbs on my Max3000. This is going to be great, I'm planning on getting one of these new bows, sounds like I'll get to be "cutting edge" for a while...LOL. That would be funnier if you knew how non-cutting edge I usually am... :embarasse


----------



## scooby3xs

Sorry Easykeeper, 

I thought those were the ones you were referring to.

~Scoobs~


----------



## Infamous Zero

Just forget anything you currently know about merlins lol... new designs.... new limbs... new cams..... new risers.... if your a merlin guru your going to need to buy a few bows this year if you hope to keep your status  :tongue:


----------



## HCAman

Alright Infamous, you need to draw something find someway to get us some pics.

I am sure now that this thread is showing an attachment, it will get some more views. 

Sorry Folks...


----------



## Infamous Zero

i could probably draw something, wish i would have snuck those two pieces of paper into my pants


----------



## Infamous Zero

Ok, drawing a picture is out... i fudged that up pretty good, cmon merlin dealers, where are you, im sure you have these pictures....


----------



## scooby3xs

Personally I believe Pinwheel12 (Kevin) should be the one to produce the pics. Trust me in due time he will be releasing them. We've all waited this long....I promise not much longer.

~Scoobs~


----------



## Infamous Zero

When those pictures land, there is going to be shock and awe, garunteed... hehehe i cant wait.


----------



## Easykeeper

I agree that the first photos should come from Kevin at Merlin USA. It might be a mess for them if the pics we are speculating about are of a prototype, and the bow that is ultimately released is different. :angel: 

The evil, selfish, impatient side of me say's, "bring on the archery espionage" LOL. Smuggle those photos out and spread them amongst the masses...kidding...kind of...maybe.


----------



## 460461whatever

*not prototypes*

I believe you can order these bows today, if you trek it to your nearest dealer. If you don't have a dealer near you, try to get your nearest dealer to call Kevin and become one. Or, become one yourself. When Zero and I saw those pics, I immediately asked if they come in camo. Yes they do and it is no longer Sherwood Forest. I want to see that camo. Beautiful bows, and I really like the recurve limbs on my Max3000. The style of the risers and cams makes up for the straight limbs. Also, no more carbon limbs, I think. Jared, if I remember correctly, the IBO speeds are 320 and 315 respectively. The 7.5 brace height bow is the slower one, of course, but has the longer riser and both have Shadowcat-like vibration dampeners imbedded in the risers, if the pictures showed them right. Anybody want to buy a Max3000?


----------



## Infamous Zero

I have a second witness my friend right here mr 460 to verify the spectacular moment ... we were both stunned


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I checked back and still no pictures. Come on somebody! .........I want to see whats got Infamous Zero all worked up over.


----------



## Infamous Zero

I'm not the only one who's worked up... 460461whatever was there with me also... just ask him how awsome these bows are gonna be


----------



## Pinwheel 12

OK, everyone-- thanks for being patient-- - 

Now that the stocking dealers and staff have been mailed/e-mailed the sneak peek previews...

Drum roll please... :smile: 

Announcing the all new, 2006, Merlin XT, and XS !! :thumbs_up 

These two all-new bows are the culmination of many months of research and development, and much intensive testing. We've gone thru many prototype builds in designing these bows, where normally it is only a few. Basically, we've worked our tails off on them, and they're finally almost done! Hats off to Ben and Chris at the Merlin UK factory for doing such a great job on them, and I am personally very proud to be a part of the "team".

OK-- now the goodies--

The bows will come with a bridged riser for extreme strength, correctly designed by Merlin. Once you shoot one, you will understand the strength in this design. Many people think this is "like a Tec riser", but it is not as the designs are actually much different between the two. Merlin offered a bridged riser "Omega" bow way back in 1990, a little known fact here in the USA. To gain superior rigidity with the extra long riser of this years' designs, we simply "re-utilized" part of that original high-strength design.

The bows also offer a host of other fine attributes our customers have been longing for--- "More parallel" laminated composite limbs. Sealed bearings all around. BCY452X high-grade strings and cables. Slim, comfortable hardwood grip. And limited lifetime warranty, just to name a few. Both cams will offer straight and level nock travel throughout their range. The risers will be offered in silver or black anodize, or in our all new camo design. But, we will also offer interchangeable vinyl inserts in a wide variety of colors and styles, for individual customization of each riser! The customers will choose at their dealership which inserts will best suit their preferences and liking. This is great for dealers too because they then do not have to carry a million different riser colors that may or may not sell. The bows will sell themselves because each one is the same except for cam and drawlength and poundage preference, but each person can customize it to their liking with the different insert colors. If you want to sell it later down the road the next person can also change inserts to their liking. Win-win all around. 

We also have an all-new camo this year that is simply amazing--Ben really outdid himself on this one-- and pics will soon be available, as will pricing on both models. We can take pre-orders anytime but remember pricing is not yet set---this will come soon.. There may also be subtle changes incorporated into the production models from what you will see here in the pre-production pics, but you get the idea. Delivery to Merlin USA should start to commence in approximately a month or so, and the dealer pipeline will fill with stock from there. 

The bows will have 2 all-new from the ground up hybrid cam systems too---the Viper, and the Alpha. The Viper cam is the burner-- yet it is very smooth and has an incredible back wall. You want speed? The XT proto I have here is set to 28.5" AMO and 58lbs(that's FIFTY eight). It has a 38" ATA and a full 7.5" brace height. Custom TS1 strings with a tru-peep, loop, and set of TRU speed balls installed--- these are the factual speeds I am getting out of it tested on two chronos-- production bows may be slightly different and the IBO speed ratings are approximate for them, but they should be close to these when setup comparatively--

495g-------243fps
350g-------284fps
295g-------307fps (5 grains over IBO)

Figure that out to the normal IBO ratings stats of 30" and 70lbs! Merlin is always right in the ballpark on IBO speed ratings too. This bow is obviously very fast. The production XT model should be very close one way or the other. (maybe faster? :mg: ) This bow has very low recoil, shock and vibration too, and holds incredibly well. Oh--- Did I tell you it is sweet? :tongue: 

And get this---the XS is even faster with the Viper cam---due to the shorter ATA and brace.

The Alpha hybrid will be easier to draw, and will offer more adjustment throughout the range, perfect for all around shooting. 

Specs (approx) are as follows--

2006 Merlin XT
ATA------38"
BH--------7.5"
Weight----4lbs, 8oz
IBO Viper cam 315fps
IBO Alpha cam 300fps


2006 Merlin XS
ATA-------33"
BH----------7"
Weight------4lbs, 2oz
IBO Viper cam 320fps
IBO Alpha cam 305fps

My XT proto shoots incredibly well. I have not shot scores like I have been this year, with this bow, in over a decade. Really, it is that nice! I have not yet shot the XS, and am pacing the floor waiting for one to arrive . I have no doubt it will be much the same as the XT proto I have, which is nothing short of phenomenal.

There it is in a nutshell folks...The new 2006 Merlin XT and XS ! Pics to follow!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

2006 Merlin XT


----------



## Darrel

Pinwheel 12, Thanks for the info. Has any changes been made to the Supernova (if its still available :mg: )?

Darrel


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Darrel-

No problem! 

All of the current models will still be available for 2006 I'm told. The only changes are that straight limbs will replace the recurves.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

2006 Merlin XS


----------



## Darrel

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Darrel-
> 
> All of the current models will still be available for 2006 I'm told. The only changes are that straight limbs will replace the recurves.



Thanks again for the info. I'm still trying to decide if the like the new riser and the insert idea. The inserts would have their advantages (color changes) but.........??????


Darrel


----------



## tree stand

*Merlin*

I don't know about the 06's, but I just got my 05 Super Nova last week and it is SWEET. I'm sure the 06's are just as good.I just couldn't wait any longer,and now ,I can't afford another grand for a bow.I'm trying to figure out how to shoot the 6 I have now.The 05 Super Nova that I just got shoots so smoooooth, it's unreal. I can't believe they can improve on that,but maybe they did.My Nova is not to shaby in speed,and it's got Omaga cams.It's shooting 280 at 53lb's. 28 3/8 GT ultra lite 500.Not bad for a not so fast bow.

Larry


----------



## JOE PA

*Looking good!*

Those bows sure do look nice. Very large string side/cable side ratio. Must be pretty stiff limbs with little movement. Quiet and fast, strong riser. :teeth:


----------



## bowbender1

Hoyt Spiral cam to me.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

bowbender1 said:


> Hoyt Spiral cam to me.


Nope-- similar geometry, but different feel. Check out the cable track---round, not eliptical. Bottom cam adjustments are different too.


----------



## Infamous Zero

lol same thing i said when i saw the cams.... spirals...


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Will the new limbs have limb skins or have Ben and Chris decided to go back to paint?

Their recurve riser design is superb.


----------



## centerx

You touched on it a little bit.. Is one cam system draw length specific and the other offer some draw length adjustment? If so is that modular or post adjustments for example?

The inserts are cool. Are they a press fit?? Bolt on some how?? Do they offer any vibration dampening properties.. Tell Merlin to offer the black in low gloss design and offer some camo inserts.. Might have some crossover use 

No ( what are they calling it again??) syntech limb coverings??

Over all cool stuff It’s nice to see a riser that stands out .. To many starting to look the same , Bowtech, Mathews , Ross , ect.. ect.. .. The riser is really the only way a bow can stand out asthetically anymore


----------



## Roland

Finally someone builds a bow with a handle you can carry it with  This is going to make life a lot easier for those spot and stalk western hunters


----------



## ChrisArcher11

*Max 3000*

Good day all,
I have a few questions with regars to the MERLIN Bows and decided to come see the expert to get the straight answers.
I was thinking about getting a 2004 Max 3000, do you know if there is anything technically wrong with them?
How hard is it to get a 29.5 module install on them and how much would it cost?

Thank you
Christian


----------



## ChrisArcher11

*Hijacked*

:mg: , as I was driving to work, I was thinking that I may have inadvertently hijacked your thread by mistake and I do apologized for that. I should have started a new thread.

 , I shouldn't be allowed close to a computer before 6 am.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

MAD, CenterX--

No limbskins on these two models. The new paint is much tougher now and the bows have very little recoil, shock, and vibration, so Merlin feels they are unnecessary for these bows.

Viper cam has adjustments on the cam about 1/2" either way. Alpha cam will be modular over approx a 2" range in 1/2 increments.

Vinyls are a sticky-back pressure fit. Minor dampening properties, but mostly asthetic value.

ChrisArcher11-

Nothing wrong with the Max 3000, that bow has won way more than it's share, and is still one of the best all-around bows built anywhere today! 29.5" module would depend upon which cam it has as to which module and whether or not it would reach that drawlength. If it has a cam 2 on the bow, it goes to 29" or so only with the OM1 module (longest available) and that's it. If it has a cam 1 on it, to hit 29.5 you would purchase the OM5 module, for around $15 or so. Installation is easy if you do not have to change a control post setting to coincide with the module, just a couple of allen screws. But if you do need to change control post settings, then it is best done by an authorized Merlin dealership as you will need to press the bow.


----------



## Limey

*Merlin bows made in England!!!*

As an Englishman I have always taken an interest in Merlin bows.

In my early days of shooting which was the early 1990s Merlin bows never really impressed me, I thought the build quality was not as good as the Hoyts and Proline that I shot those days.

However nowadays they make fantastic bows and the 2006 range looks awesome. I met Ben & Chris Jones at the UK field archery championship around ten years ago. I found then very knowledgable and they both shot extremely well. 

I have to say that I am going to have a serious look at the XT next year at 38 inch ATA it may just be long enough to shoot of my fingers.

Thanks for the preview!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Limey-

I am sure you will be able to shoot the XT with fingers as the string angle is not so acute that it would pinch badly IMHO. Give one a whirl and see.  

The XS of course will be better suited to release archers and bowhunters tho, who like the shorter ATA for treestand work.

You are welcome for the preview too. Good shooting!


----------



## Easykeeper

Looks like the wait was worth it! These bows should get Merlin some much deserved attention on this side of the pond. I have a couple of question on the new bows...

-The inserts. If you leave them out, are the recesses where they mount open or closed? I'm not sure how to word it, are the recesses cutouts or indentations?  Will the camo version use the inserts also?

-Can you give us a feel for the shooting characteristics of the new XT compared to the Max3000? The M3K looks like the closest model in the 2005 line to the XT. The new bow is obviously faster, but how about forgivness, noise, vibration?

-Any idea on when the new camo pics will be available?

:thumbs_up :tongue: :smile:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Easykeeper--

The cutouts are not all the way thru, no. They are as you say, "indentations". (extra strength!) One could in fact leave the inserts out if they wanted, in fact the risers are completely finished and do not come with any inserts installed anyway---each customer chooses which insert colors they want and installs them.

Camo bow design is not yet totally done, so I cannot comment on it just yet. Soon tho. Pics soon too.

Shooting characteristics---VERY solid hold. Sits on the X,--incredible really. VERY forgiving too---remember, it has 1/2" more brace height than the Max 3000 and a totally different geometry, it is superb in the aiming dept.. Noise, recoil, and vibration are very low--yes, lower than a Max 3.. less handshock too due to the more parallel design and strong riser-- and all of this even tho it is launching an arrow much faster. ( with the Viper cam.)

More as I know...


----------



## Darrel

Pinwheel 12,
Any idea if there will be a price increase with the new models? 

I know that Merlin changed the limbs on the Supernova shortly after I bought mine. Is their any increase in performance with the straight limbs? Is the axle-to-axle measurement the same? If I decided to change to the straight limbs would I have the change the cams or string and cable lengths? Could you PM me with the cost of the straight limbs?

Thanks, 
Darrel


----------



## PSEjaws

what is the price range on these bows?

and what are the prices of most of the Merlin line? range etc....


----------



## buckfeverben

Hey Kevin, 

Which model bow were you shooting at the banquet in Royalston? Looks very similar to the pictures above. I'll be on the market for a new spot bow in the near future, I may have to swing by and try out a few merlins before I buy anything else. 

Ben


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Darrel-

No significant performance difference in the straights vs the recurves on your bow to be honest. Everything will match up too. E-mail for pricing on the limbs, thanks.


PSE Jaws--Prices are not yet established on these bows, coming soon tho. All Merlins are very comparable in price to other top of the line bow lines. MSRP on the current line runs from $569 to $999, depending upon model. Individual dealer pricing will vary.

Ben- That was my XT prototype that I shot at the 3D league banquet, and is what I shot the latter part of the league with too. (and yes, those 290+ scores! :thumbs_up ) This one is slightly different from the final production bows as we've made a few more subtle improvements since I received this one, but it sure shoots sweet just the same! Swing on up and try it sometime.  Should be getting in some of the production bows in about a month or so.


----------



## Infamous Zero

Just curious on the price of the XT.... from what ive seen and from what ive heard from other we are the most intrested in this model... will it be able to compare in price to other high end models?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

IZ--Yes, it will be competitively priced with other top bows. Exact pricing you'll have to wait for a bit tho.


----------



## Infamous Zero

600-800 competitively  , or 800-1200 competitively


----------



## rembrandt

Those are pretty bows but how do they shoot and compare to Hoyt, Mathews and Bowtech? Also, what price range do they fall into?


----------



## Tur-bow

Cant wait to get one in my hands! :shade:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

IZ--dunno yet. nothing is set, and I don't control that.

Rembrandt--These will shoot with anything out there today. I have shot every current bow on the market, and every Merlin too, and this XT fits ME better, and shoots for ME better, than anything else I have put into my hand to date, that I am sure of. I am shooting scores since I got the proto that I haven''t shot in well over a decade, and I don't get anywhere near the time to shoot that I used to... Maybe it will do the same for you, maybe not, but I would definately try one and see for yourself.

As stated previously, I dunno yet about pricing. Soon tho!

Turbow--You are gonna love these!


----------



## ursonvs

no that is what i call sexy machinery.....

gawd i love high tech looking stuff.


merlin got it going on for the '06


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Better pic of the 2006 XT-


----------



## Easykeeper

Rembrandt - I can only speak about the Max3000 compared to Hoyt and Mathews, never shot a Bowtech. Last summer I owned an '04 model Ultratec, LX, and Max3000 simultaneously. Of the three, I only have the Merlin now. I have to admit it was close between the Ultratec and the M3K, the Hoyt was really a nice bow. The Merlin stood out in fit/finish, overall balance, cool factor(personal appeal) and I definately preferred the Omega cam draw characteristics over the Cam.5. I'll bet these new ones will compete as well or better with the "Big 3" than my M3K.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

And a better pic of the 2006 Merlin XS-


----------



## ursonvs

hey pinwheel...

will all the risers be silver in color with the mylar stickers in different colors or will there be a color option. i didn't see that said anywheres, but i am kinda blind at the moment with a minor eye injury. shouldn't be even at the monitor looking at this, but i'm just the average archery fanatic,lol!!!


also, is that a glued on grip or does it have a screw in it?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

ursonvs-

The available riser colors will be silver and black on the target bows. Inserts will be available in an array of colors.

Grip on my proto is applied with a two-sided tape. Hasn't moved.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

What do you guys think of this possible camo config??  

XS--


----------



## Easykeeper

That camo looks kind of nice, I like the flat monotone of the main riser. Has Merlin ever considered making the limbs on the camo bows flat black? I've always thought camo riser/flat black limbs made a nice looking bow. Classy but still effective. I think just the olive drab on the riser in your photo with black limbs and the ability to "customize" with inserts would be very nice. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

P12-

Interesting, just curious if there is a cam on the market the the new cams you can compare them in terms of draw cycle, valley, etc.

Also what is the let-off? I'm assuming 65%, just might have to get one of these bad boys, when are you expecting the first ones in?

I think I would like the camo with the cut-outs being all the way thru the riser.

Also don't suppose you have a pic of the grip from the back? It does remind me of the bulky Mathews grip.

Thanks-
DLE


----------



## Limey

Looks like Tye-dye on speed  

Or was Ben sick  

Sorry guys love the bow the camo is not for me :beer:


----------



## HCAman

Man those are some awesome looking machines, I wish I had a dealer around here so I could fondle :tongue: , umm I mean play with :wink: , umm I mean examine the quality of a merlin. I really haven't seen one up close yet.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Close up of the new camo-it's alot like Advantage Timber, only nicer. (IMHO anyway)


----------



## Pinwheel 12

As everyone can see, we've been working! Here's a variety of target inserts so everyone can get an idea of what different colors will look like in the bows--


----------



## Pinwheel 12

DLE- sorry, missed your post!

Few hybrids out there that will stack the energy this puppy does.( I know where everyone wants me to go with this, but no, they are different) And, none of them draw quite the same as the Viper. Quick ramp, long dwell, quick drop, short valley, super solid wall. Very smooth transistion. It's not a cam for everyone, but it will smoke an arrow, and stack them with the best. That I know. The Alpha is much smoother according to Ben, and I look forward to trying one of those as well.


----------



## rembrandt

Pinwheel 12 said:


> As everyone can see, we've been working! Here's a variety of target inserts so everyone can get an idea of what different colors will look like in the bows--


I'm looking at all the different colors and you say all you have to do is buy the color inserts and slide them in and you have a diff. color bow? Thats pretty cool if I do say so. Wonder how they stay tight within the bow and not rattle around. Just curious.


----------



## Easykeeper

Kevin - Do you know how the cams as far as interchangeability? If a person buys a bow with the Viper cam and finds it too aggressive, can the bow be turned over to the softer Alpha without too much trouble? I assume the string and cables would also have to be changed.

Thanks for posting the pics and following this thread so closely, I'm sure I'm not the only one whose been chomping at the bit for info on the 2006 line... :smile:


----------



## clever_guy

Very nice looking! 

:thumbs_up 

-CG


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Very cool. :thumbs_up


----------



## huntelk

*Nice line-up!*

:mg: Good looking bow for sure. I can't wait to shoot one. Anyone from KC want to carpool down to Conway Springs to visit Nick when he gets them in?


----------



## Jbird

*P12*

That bridged riser looks a lot like a picture someone took at a European shoot last year and posted on the forum. Can't seem to locate it but it sure
rings a bell. Interesting looking and less mechanical looking than the Hoyt Tec risers.
Jbird


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

If you are talking about Greenhorn? Merlin's is 10 times more attractive. :wink:


----------



## Marcus

MerlinApexDylan said:


> If you are talking about Greenhorn? Merlin's is 10 times more attractive. :wink:


Quick, what's 10 X 0? :wink:


----------



## Hans

*green horn*

I suppose this is the greenhorn bow that is mentioned by JBird.
In this picture it is equiped with CPS cams,
but the green horns I see overhere in Belgium are all equipped with Merlin wheels or cams.
I guess Merlin & Greenhorn are in some kind of a joined venture.

Greenhorn uses Barnsdale limbs!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Easykeeper-

We are trying to get limb deflections close between the two cams for just that reason, plus it's easier when initially building the bows too. I do not yet know how close they exactly will be but I do know we could not use the Omega vs the Viper simply because the limb deflection was way different between the two. But these two should be close. Yes, strings and cables would need to be changed should you choose to try something like that later down the road.

Merlin outsources some parts to Greenhorn on occasion from what I understand, that's all. Here is a pic of the grip area of the original Merlin Omega bow with bridged riser, circa 1990, that we pulled the idea from--


----------



## Hans

wasn't that the one with the movable grip?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

I have not seen this particular bow in person so dunno, but it almost looks that way now that you mention it.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Marcus said:


> Quick, what's 10 X 0? :wink:


0. But in relative terms. All you have to do is compare the photos


----------



## Jbird

*Now that you mention it*

I think the bow I remember was a Greenhorn but it seems like it had a chrome riser more like the new Merlin.
Jbird


----------



## Jbird

*I found It*

It was a Greenhorn. 
Jbird


----------



## rembrandt

Just to show my ignorance but does Merlin make just target bows?


----------



## Darrel

rembrandt said:


> Just to show my ignorance but does Merlin make just target bows?



Rem, they make camo bows also. You just hear a lot moe about their target bows.  

Darrel


----------



## Pinwheel 12

In case ya missed it on the other pages---


----------



## HCAman

I need a merlin dealer near me


----------



## Billy Bob

HCAman said:


> I need a merlin dealer near me


I was thinking the same thing. I would love to shoot the XS and XT when they come out.


----------



## ursonvs

hell i got a dealer....but i need a left handed one,lol.

Nick Kakoulais (or how ever you spell it,lol.) switch to left handed asap.

or have your dad switch. i told him one time he could beat me if he was a lefty,lmao.


----------



## Twiztd1

Looks like I might be changing my screen name real quick like.


----------



## ursonvs

sean if i was you i wouldn't change bow companies. you have a hard enough time trying to figure out which spiral to use,lol.

you know i am NEVER going to let you live that down.

almost have my utelite setup, where is that ants II man...sheesh. LoL


----------



## Twiztd1

Boy make a couple form and release changes and everybody is a critic.


----------



## ia bhtr

*Kevin , do these risers*

have the same off set as the SN & the M3K ???????


----------



## Pinwheel 12

ia bhtr--No offset on these two.


----------



## archagator

*2006 merlins XT/XS*

 :mg: :shade: :tongue:  :thumbs_up :wink: DONT WAITE TO LONG GET YOUR ORDER IN NOW WAS AT PINWHEEL 12's TODAY YOU WILL 
BE HAPPY HAPPY PICTURES ARE WORTH A 1000 WORDS THE PROTO IS AWESOME I WILL HAVE ONE FIRST BORN FOR SALE IF ANY ONE IS IN NEED OF ONE


----------



## gecl

*Wow!*

Once again, Merlin has me thinking I NEED another bow! AWSOME! I agree with the black limb look for the "camo" models. Any other prospective Merlin buyers that also agree.....speak up and maybe we can influence Merlin enough to offer it.


----------



## x-ring-1

*Great!!!*

Just what I need another bow!!! :thumbs_up No I better not or Mama will beat me up!!! But really awesome looking bows!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12

gecl-

You are thinking of one without any camo on it at all, just black instead? Interesting---Easykeeper said about the same thing...hmm.

Just wondering if maybe you guys are not getting a good look at the camo pattern itself-- it is awesome and we worked hard on it to get it just right--it will fit into any woodland setting almost anywhere in the USA. Here's another swatch of the overall pattern that shows off some of the black in the pattern-- overall the pattern really breaks up nicely once it's all on the bow.

What's everyone else think? More input please! :wink:


----------



## Doc Holliday

Those are beautiful bows. I really like the flat black limbs. :thumbs_up


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Kevin, I'll be putting in my order for an XT along with Jim over here at spot shooter archery soon very soon. Is that hunting model availible with no camo because those black limbs are hot on that bow.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Merlin Max 3000-- I will have pricing out to dealers very soon, so tell Jim to keep an eye on his e-mail and snail-mail. I dunno if the black will be an option or not, but it seems alot of guys really like it. I will discuss it with Ben. Thanks guys for the input!


----------



## IKWUDLS

Mr Pinwheel,

These bows look interesting could you give a comparison to these cams compared to the cams on a Bishop if you have shot one? Thanks.


----------



## Easykeeper

I REALLY like the black limbs as shown in gecl's pic. With the solid brown/olive riser and flat black limbs, you could use colored or camo inserts, or even no inserts, for a personalized hunting/target bow. I think the black limbs give the bow a classy and subdued look.  :thumbs_up The new camo design is very nice for that style, I just prefer a more abstact and pattern. I think the "Safari" color scheme from Hoyt is a nice compromise between the target and camo patterns. I like the color of the Merlin riser a lot better than the orange/brown of the Hoyt.

I know the design calls for the insets in a solid machined riser for strength, but if the cutouts went all the way through, that would one racy, sexy look.  However it comes out, these are going to be some NICE bows!


----------



## centerx

Pinwheel ….

It has nothing to do with the Camo pattern ( very nice by the way) Dulled down browns and blacks couples with splashes of Camo makes the bow just classy enough for the target line but "camo" enough for use in the woods. It saves a person money and helps resell value

On gecl's example the Dull olive bow with black limbs looks great for target work. I say make the limb graphics stenciled in camo and have the camo inserts .. They can be left out for a target look and feel and put in for a serviceable hunting rig. The camo breaking up the olive bow riser and the camo stenciled graphics breaking up the solid black limbs would be perfect. I say offer a black and silver target for version and an all camo and mottled camo ( like I suggested) for hunting work. Still keeps the options down for Merlin and truly then would offer something for everybody .. All target .. All hunting or something you can use for both…


----------



## mrsavage

*Price.*

Wonder what they will cost.
Anybody got the prices?????????


----------



## Pinwheel 12

IKWUDLS-

Everyone wants me to compare the Merlin cams to other manufacturers' eccentrics, and in all honesty these cams are different in both design and feel from anyone else's stuff, anyone who has shot a Merlin hybrid knows that I'm correct here. I cannot get involved in a full comparason vs other manufacturers' designs whether I have shot the others or not,(yes I've shot the bishop) simply because yes, I have a vested interest here and that would only serve to create flame wars if I started comparing. Best thing I can do is to descibe the Merlin cams to you the best I know how, and strongly suggest a trip to your nearest Merlin dealership when they become available. Sorry, best I can do, hope you understand.  

EasyK, CenterX---thanks for the input guys--everything is absorbed and taken under advisement! :wink: 

Mrsavage---MSRP on the XT Camo will be roughly $899, XS will be somewhere around $839, and target versions will be roughly $30 more each, respectively. The Supernova remains the highest-priced Merlin at $999 MSRP. Actual individual dealer prices will vary of course from the MSRP. See your dealer for exact details as final pricing sheets will be set and going out to them soon.


----------



## Easykeeper

I can't tell from the pics, do the new bows have a stablizer mounting hole on the back of the riser?


----------



## Riverghost

The riser looks like a backwards hoyt. impressive numbers :smile:


----------



## Jbird

*Huh?*

Why would you want to mount your stabilizer on the back of the riser?









 Just kidding. LOL I know what you mean.
Jbird


----------



## dhunt1

*Merlin bows*

Pinwheel,
I dont know you personally,but Ive read many threads on the magical wonders of Merlin bows. Ive only seen one in person one time. they look like well made archery machines....The part i could never get past is the cost of these bows.
Companies like Merlin do not cater to the family archers.They cater to the wealthy archer. Please dont misunderstand me id love to own won of these..Im a 42 yr. old father of 2 teenage boys and the only way a person could ever dream of shooting a bow like these is to have stock in a major company...We tend to tie quality with a hefty price tag that only the wealthy or single could ever possible to afford. Well enough gripping! I really enjoy the pictures of my ultimate fantasy equipment. Maybe when i finish raising the kids i can afford to go all out for one of these beauties.


----------



## MN Archer

*I need...*

I need a 3rd job because I need a new Merlin XT! Make mine camo, please! Geez... just when I congratulate myself on sticking with my Merlin Quest for 3 seasons, and how much I STILL love my bow... (all the while lusting secretly for a Max 3k).... and then Pinwheel has to post PICTURES of these beauties?! 

Cripes.... And I love my Omega cams... Can't imagine what the Alphas are going to be like! 

Hmm... wonder how much I could sell my roomie for on the black market....


----------



## Pinwheel 12

dhunt1-- Unfortunately we are in the time of expensive materials, high gas prices, higher labor rates, higher shipping rates, advertising rates, etc., and this directly coincides with the higher prices on top quality bows. Merlin is not the only manufacturer who offers "high-end" bows in the USA market. In fact, I think you'll see Merlin's dealer price on any of their bows to be less than many other manufacturers' high-end offerings. Without naming names I can count about a dozen models off the top of my head that carry a higher dealer price, not to mention MSRP. (if they have one) If you look around you'll see the market is full of high-end products from many popular manufacturers, and yes, top grade equipment does make a difference, just as the difference between a mercedes and a ford focus makes a difference in many areas, such as comfort, handling, and longevity. Same thing applies---any idiot can whip up a bow out of a block of aluminum and slap gordon limbs on it, sell it for $400 retail and call it great, but it is the little intricate details in materials, tolerances, geometry, and overall design that separates the top bows from the pack, and that usually costs more to get.. Higher shipping rates and 11% FET also apply here in this instance where they do not with other manufacturers, something else to consider... so if you feel the need to vent frustrations in pricing, please look to those who are making higher percentages across the board on their products. (again, no names mentioned  ) Thanks. 

You are certainly correct in that some people such as yourself cannot afford these bows and that is truly unfortunate. However that is not the sole fault of the bow companies either. Someday I hope you will be able to afford to buy whatever you wish :star: . Good shooting.


----------



## Jbird

*Dhunt There is Hope*

None and I mean None of the high end bows hold their resale value as well as high end firearms. For people on a more limited budget there is nothing wrong with buying a like new model from the previous year. The bows from last year will shoot for all practical purposes as well as the new ones and at a cost of 30% to 40% less. I would much rather see someone trying to improve their game buy a one year old Barnsdale, Hoyt, Merlin, or other high end bow than settle for one of the $400 specials. More than one major tournament has been won by a five year old bow and there is something to be said for sticking with one bow year after year rather than trying to get used to something new every year. For instance, I have a near new Max 3000 for sale in the classifieds right now that is a great bow and will out shoot you or me for years to come. Yes, you may not be able to take a brand spanking new high end bow home with you at this time, but six months from now it won't be the newest or latest anyway. Just my thoughts on things.
Jbird


----------



## el Pollo Loco

My vote is for the dark riser with black limbs...kinda like Hoyts Saffari option.
Now....where is a Merlin dealer in TX???


----------



## CWDHUNTER

can we see a picture of the black riser....also does pinwheel still sell them over the internet or do i need to find a dealer?


----------



## dhunt1

*Merlins*

I appreciate your honesty Pinwheel. I do agree with what you are saying about rising costs. And for the sake of the quality of the way Merlins are made you wouldnt want them to sacrifice quality in any way just to make a cheaper product. It is a good suggestion to look for a year end model which will shoot every bit as well. I may look for a Max 2000 in a left hand model thats more in my price range. But for now i will consider you as a source when im ready to buy a shiny new model. Thanks!


----------



## Jbird

*Dhunt*

Look for a Max 3000 instead of the Max 2000. It is a much better bow and has less hand shock and can be found for a good price on the used market.
Jbird


----------



## barico

Merlins best feature used to be their razor edged grips. What are they doing sticking on half a tree?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

el pollo loco- Try Ron at Sugarland Archery. Their number is (281) 240-1479

CWDHUNTER--Pinwheel Products is still taking orders for those who have no dealers near them, yes. Black Riser pics to come soon, cannot give you an exact day tho.

dhunt1--Thank-you. And good luck in your search. In fact drop me an e-mail when you are ready and I may be able to help you locate one--I have lots of connections ya know. :wink: 

JBird- Thanks for the input. That will certainly work for those who cannot afford new.

Barico- This was based on input from many archers over the past year. The option is always there to take it off and wrap the grip, I've done that myself on many bows over the years as well. This grip is very repeatable however, and I've found that for me it isn't necessary to take it off. My suggestion--Try one, then decide.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

All current Merlin dealers have been either snail-mailed or e-mailed 2006 pricing. You guys should be able to get pricing from your preferred Merlin dealership within a few days, tops. :smile:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

And guys----The black limbs are available as an option on the camo bows!

Ask, and thou shalt receive....


----------



## MerlinMax3000

You the man kevin, Jim will be putting in my order on monday regardless of cost. I've just gotta get my hands on one of those XT's, my MAX 3000's r great but want the speed for 3d & OD Fita thanks MERLIN For the great products :wink:


----------



## Easykeeper

That's something, when a manufacturer responds like that to their customer's wishes. Black limbs will be great on the camo bows! :thumbs_up

How many other companies, regardless of the field, are that responsive? Merlin rocks! (That last line makes me sound a lot younger than I am LOL) :wink: Happy Friday...  :cocktail:


----------



## field14

Good grief! The response to this thread is quite encouraging, indeed.

Better yet....can you all believe that a RESPONSE concerning the OPTION of having BLACK limbs on a CAMO bow came in less than 48 hours? How many times have ANY of you seen that from any manufacturer....???

I can count the times I've seen it on ONE FINGER of ONE HAND...and that be the MERLIN response in less than 48 hours!

I'll have an XT please...as soon as they are available....hehehehe.

Betcha the response to these new bows will be quite good, if not overwhelming.

Remember folks, now...MERLIN had a BRIDGED riser out on the market in 1990......I don't quite think the competition here in the USA was into bridged risers back in 1990????????

field14 :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

I'm looking foward to hearing some reviews. :thumbs_up


----------



## Magua

I tried looking up their website and the only address that seems to work is http://www.merlinarcherycentre.co.uk/index.htm .

Is there any lists of dealers for Merlin bows in North America or with a little more luck...in Canada?


----------



## Darrel

What happened to the Merlin web site? http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/

Darrel


----------



## huntelk

*what is the warranty on limbs?*

lifetime?


----------



## Tur-bow

el Pollo Loco said:


> My vote is for the dark riser with black limbs...kinda like Hoyts Saffari option.
> Now....where is a Merlin dealer in TX???


Check sig.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Magua, Darrel--

I think the Merlin website is being worked on this weekend tho not totally positive on that-- either that or it is simply down, I'll try to find out. If anyone needs to know about their closest dealer, e-mail us at [email protected] and tell us which State you live in in the e-mail, and we'll be happy to tell you the location of them until the new site is developed.

New Dealer inquiries are invited also--- get you local dealers to give us a shout at [email protected] and we'll be happy to send out a full dealer packet! :wink: 

huntelk--

Yes, Merlin has implemented a Limited Lifetime Warranty on these 2006 models. Details will be in the 2006 catalog coming later on, and on the website.

The initial response has been incredible, thanks to everyone for their interest and input--- not to count chickens yet, but 2006 may be a good year.


----------



## stu369

*Merlin 2006 XS and XT*

I have actually shot this bow as a prototype, I instantly ordered one, my freind ordered one today.
I have known Ben and Chris for a long time now, so I just popped up to their workshops as soon as I found out that they were producing a new Bow Line.
The finished risers are just being prepared at the moment, I hope to recieve my new XT in about a month - I really can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
The bows are perfectly balanced without stabilisers, there is virtually no shock on the shot and they have been tested more than any merlin bow in the range - probably because of the lifetime warranty!!!!
colour choices in the range are limited but the choice of vinyl insert colours is vast and they can be changed if you want a different look.
I think that there is a choice of solid grip or split grip, viper cam or alpha cam, XS or XT - the possibilities are endless.
I would recommend one of these bows any day over ANY other bow in the world.
the merlin web site and e-mail is down for a short time while they sort it out.
the pricing for these bows are on the pleasant side of £700 :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## clever_guy

OT...but..

"El Pollo Loco" - The Crazy Chicken! I just like that resturant, every time I am down South I always try and find one. I think the guy who came up with the name for the chain should get a marketing award    

I guess I should make this relevent to the thread...hmmmm...I propose that Merlin should enter into a promotional co-venture with El Pollo Loco, so that if you get a bow you get some El Pollo Loco air-mailed to you...Viva El Pollo Loco! Viva Merlin!!

   

-CG


----------



## Sagittarius

I think the new Merlin bows look ok but they're not nearly as beautiful as my Super Nova or as handsome as a Max 3000, jmo. 
But, then, nothing is as beautiful as a Super Nova.  

CG,

Don't understand a dang thing you said but welcome back !  


Sag.


----------



## clever_guy

"Don't understand a dang thing you said but welcome back !"

I saw el Pollo Loco's post - and...well it must be close to dinner time...

   

http://www.elpolloloco.com/indexflash.html

-CG


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Sag--

Ol buddy,comparing the XT or XS to the Supernova is like comparing a Lamborghini to a Rolls Royce---no matter which one you choose, you still win! :smile: :wink:


----------



## field14

Wonder if the new ALPHA cams will be able to be retro-fitted to a Supernova or a Max3000?????

HMMMMM>>>>>a SUPERNOVA that will shoot 15 to 25 fps faster.....interesting......

Don't forget the Alpha Romeo or a Stutz...hahahahahaaha.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Tom-

Neither the Viper or Alpha cams can be retro-fitted to the SN or Max due to design---limb deflections are WAY different between the two I'm told.


----------



## field14

That is sort of what I figured...But I just KNEW that the question was going to be asked sooner or later...so I figured NOW would be the time to get that one answered up front....hahaha.

NO RETROFIT of the Viper or ALPHA cams will go to the Max3000 or the SuperNova....

Thanks, as usual for the quick response!

field14 (tom)


----------



## Darrel

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Sag--
> 
> Ol buddy,comparing the XT or XS to the Supernova is like comparing a Lamborghini to a Rolls Royce---no matter which one you choose, you still win! :smile: :wink:



I always wanted a Rolls Royce....  

Darrel


----------



## heavy dart

Not up yet http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk


----------



## Darrel

heavy dart said:


> Not up yet http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk



I got the first page to load.......... :thumbs_up 

Darrel


----------



## field14

I wouldn'd mind a Stutz or an Alpha Romeo....or even a Mazorati? hehehe.

field14


----------



## Darrel

What about a Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren? http://www.mbusa.com/brand/models/SLR.jsp

I guess that we have hi-jacked this thread.........Sorry :embarasse 

Darrel


----------



## field14

I'd take me a gull-winged De Lorean, hahaha....or even a Tucker.

OR....a rebuilt customized 1965 - 1967 GTO wouldn't be refused either.

OR...Any XKE Jag....or Datsun 240Z car....

But a Merlin XT in BLACK with Gold inserts (maybe silver, I dunno), with ALPHA cams on it would be EASIER to get than any of the above.....and lots cheaper to maintain, too. hahahahaha.

So what combinations of riser colors and insert colors can you guys visualize?

field14


----------



## Darrel

It would have to be silver or maybe black with.......??????.... maybe one of each.  

Darrel


----------



## Pinwheel 12

I definately need two---an XT for tournament work, and an XS for hunting!

Got the XT target proto now, but definately need the XS camo next...like within the next few weeks, the season is coming fast!   :thumbs_up


No pressure or anything......


----------



## Doc Holliday

Pinwheel 12 said:


> I definately need two---an XT for tournament work, and an XS for hunting!
> 
> Got the XT target proto now, but definately need the XS camo next...like within the next few weeks, the season is coming fast!   :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> No pressure or anything......



Black limbs or camo.  I sure would like to get a good look at one of the camo xt's with the black limbs. It sure looks good in the pics.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Pinwheel 12 said:


> I definately need two---an XT for tournament work, and an XS for hunting!
> 
> Got the XT target proto now, but definately need the XS camo next...like within the next few weeks, the season is coming fast!   :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> No pressure or anything......



Whats happening to the poor Max-extreme?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

MerlinApexDylan said:


> Whats happening to the poor Max-extreme?



Guy bought it last week. Had to have it, and all set-up with my stuff too, even my personal release and arrows!  Fit him perfect, and he loved it all spiffed up the way I had it... Price was right, so it's gone. Great bow tho, I'll always have the pics of it with the game it's taken.  

So I figure, what better time to get a new XS camo? (camo limbs for me, Doc! :wink: )--- and especially seeing as the wife knows I just sold my old one, and hunting season is around the corner? :tongue: :wink:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

At least if found a happy home.


----------



## Sagittarius

*Silver target risers look great.*

I will say, my favorite color riser for a target bow is silver.
Nothing shows the detail in a riser like silver does.
Of course, silver will show flaws too so it better be done right.
Both my silver Super Nova and new silver Bowman look fantastic. :thumbs_up 


Sag.


----------



## el Pollo Loco

I guess I missed it...but is the XT avaliable in Camo also??
I'm drooling over the camo with black limbs....THAT THING IS SWEET :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Yes, both bows are available in camo, with option of black limbs too!


----------



## shawn_in_MA

I saw and shot the XT this weekend...ALL I can say is WOW!!!!! I shot a prototype but the feel is incredible. THe draw cycle is very smooth and this thing just plain blisters through the chrono. Kevin and I have the same draw length. His XT was set at 58# and I shot an arrow that weighed 295 through the chrono at 307 fps. There is 1/2" more BH on the XT than the M3K!!!!!! THere is absolutely no shock or noise from this bow either. I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY HANDS ON ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't think I would ever find a bow that shot better than my M3K...UNTIL NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Just got my order in for new camo XT with black limbs, the hard part is waiting for it to come in. :teeth:


----------



## Easykeeper

Questions on the Viper cam:

-I read in an earlier post the Viper is adjustable over a 1/2" range. Are the adjustments made by twisting cables and string or is there a mechanical adjustment on the cam?

-Is the cam adjustable +or- 1/4" or +or- 1/2"???

Thanks, :smile:


----------



## Twiztd1

Tim, What cam did you order on your XT? and What DL. I might have to try that one out although you are backwards. 

Sean

Auburn Archery


----------



## djq

*26" draw*

Does any of the new bows come in a 26" draw, and does anyone sell them in Arizona? Their are some of us who would like to try them.

djq


----------



## field14

They certainly will come in 26" draw lengths. The module systems are set for a range of 1/2" per module.

On the current OMEGA cams, there is a full 2" drawlength range. In my situation, #3 module is 28"....#1 is 29", and #5 is 27". So, you order the bow so that the selected AMO drawlength is what you want, and then get modules for 1/2" on either side.

WORD OF WARNING.. WORD OF WARNING..WORD OF WARNING.

When ordering a MERLIN, do NOT, I repeat do NOT simply order your bow based upon the LIMB TAG of your current bow...MERLIN delivers the AMO drawlength that you ORDER...there is no fudge factor on the Merlins.

So, it is stongly recommended that you physicall MEASURE the AMO drawlength on your bow FIRST, and then order you Merlin based upon the actual MEASUREMENT of YOUR AMO drawlength...

You will get what you order...so if it is wrong, MOST of the time, it is the fault of the person ordering the bow.... I'm not saying there cannot be errors made by Merlin on an order...but DRAWLENGTH errors are the exception and NOT the rule with a Merlin bow....unlike many other manuf.

field14


----------



## el Pollo Loco

What is AMO's method of measuring drawlength???

I shoot a 30" in my Hoyt and my Mathews


----------



## field14

Is that what the STICKER on the limb tag says on those bows, or have you actually MEASURED IT? If you haven't MEASURED the AMO, you might well be in for a shock...and if you've changed strings and cables.....you had best MEASURE IT.

Do a search on the forums for AMO drawlength...this has been discussed numerous times...you'll find a wealth of infor. on how to do it...it is CRITICAL, unless you want to waste money and get the WRONG drawlength, that is.

Short version, OK? At FULL DRAW, lightly into the stops, you measure the distance from the bottom of the nock slot on the arrow to the deepest portion of the grip. This is your TRUE DRAW. Ex: (------->\ = TRUE DRAW, where the "(" is the deepest part of the bow GRIP, and thge "\" is the bottom of the nock slot.
Then write this measurement down.
Then, ADD 1 3/4" to the above measurement to get the AMO drawlength of the bow. 

Perform these steps 5 times on the bow, writing the grip to bottom of nock slot measurement down each time. Throw out any "ringers" where the measurement doesn't match within 1/8- 1/4". Then add the 1 3/4" to them. You should get an accurate measurement of the BOW's AMO drawlength

This is NOT necessarily YOUR correct drawlength you shoot be shooting, however....MOST shooters (95% or more) are OVERDRAWING by 1" to 3" or more, and are also overbowed by 5 to 15 pounds or more.

Situation is that somehow, people got it in their heads that when it comes to drawlength and peak weight....MORE is better....which isn't true when it comes to pain-free, consistent and accurate shooting.

field14


----------



## pintojk

*Pw12 ....*

all I can say is ....... IMPRESSIVE !!!

Keep us informed on price and delivery ...... Thanks :teeth:


----------



## el Pollo Loco

OK how the heck are you supposed to measure to the deepest part of the grip since that is WHERE YOUR HAND IS while you are holding the bow at full draw??? I mean I know this is a 2 person job but you still can't get an accurate measure with someones hand in the way. All I know is that when I bought my bow's I pulled back a lil cheapo bow with and arrow on it that had measurments on it. I anchored in the corner of my mouth and everytime it was 30"...


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Field 14 gave you correct info on the Alpha cam. The Viper will be different, it is drawlength specific with a "short" range of adjustment. More as I know Easykeeper!  

El pollo loco---I do the AMO drawlength test similar to Field 14's, with just a slight twist-- if you have a current bow, do this:

Run a straight-edge from the deepest part of the grip up to the shelf near the arrow rest, and mark that with a piece of tape, pencil mark, or whatever. Then, using whatever release, loop, fingers, etc., that you will be using on the Merlin, take a long arrow, run it to full draw, and settle into your natural and comfortable anchor. Have a friend/spouse mark the arrow in exactly the same place as the mark you made on the shelf, directly up from the deepest part of the grip. Let down, take arrow off the bow and measure from the bottom inside of the nock where it touches the string, to the mark made on the arrow shaft, and ADD 1 inch, and three quarters. (1-3/4"). This is your correct AMO drawlength for the way you are currently setup. As Field 14 stated do this a few times to ensure you are correct with the measurement, just to be sure. 

Then, order your Merlin. It will come through dead-on the same. :thumbs_up 

djq- No dealers in AZ as yet, but if you know a good dealer, have them give Merlin USA a shout-- [email protected] We would be very happy to get someone setup out that way! You can always order thru www.pinwheelproducts.com if you do not have a physical dealership near you. We strongly recommend using local dealerships whenever possible, but Pinwheel Products has sold hundreds of Merlin bows without a hitch too, so no need to fear that route either if you have no one near you.

Pintojk--Thanks! Drop me a PM if you'd like a dealer packet.


----------



## el Pollo Loco

One question Pinwheel....If I use my release and my loop...wouldn't that mean that I'm getting an incorrect measurment??? Wouldn't the loop ADD to my draw length and then when I add the 1 3/4" to me meassurements I would get a bow that is TOO long of a draw length??? And then to have it fit me properly I would have to shoot from the string instead of from a loop?? Did I make that clear as mud?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

El pollo loco-

Correct Drawlength is correct drawlength. The only thing a loop or release does is change your anchorpoint, not your drawlength. Too many guys whip a loop on their bow then shorten their drawlength by 1" to compensate for it---this only serves to shorten your drawlength 1' form correct and makes one reach for the string with their head, creating improper form-- even tho they may think "it feels good" at anchor. Find a combo of loop/release that you can find a comfortable and repeatable anchorpoint with at correct drawlength, and you'll be good to go.

If your bow is currently correctly setup with a loop and release and you measure it with those items, then the Merlin will come setup exactly the same if you measure correctly and plan to use the same exact equipment.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Easykeeper- 

The production Viper cam is drawlength specific with adjustment made via either string twist or by running a slightly longer/shorter string. There are no adjustment posts on this production cam as I originally alluded to as it has been changed during the design process for better overall cam balance and performance. Should be able to get 1/4" each way via the spin before changing string or cam. Be sure on AMO drawlength measurements before ordering.

The Alpha will have a range within each cam of two module sizes, say 27 and 28 for instance. Each will have 1/2" range of adjustment high or low, so with this example cam you would have a range of 26.5" to 28.5"


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Twiztd1 said:


> Tim, What cam did you order on your XT? and What DL. I might have to try that one out although you are backwards.
> 
> Sean
> 
> Auburn Archery


Alphas 29" 70#


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Tim--

All orders that came in from Jim yesterday were for Viper cams!  I called Jim and he said that is what you want. (Viper) So if not you better talk to him! :wink: 

Alphas will take a bit longer to get too, they will not be coming in the first batch just so everyone knows--only the Vipers are done. Alphas will come in the "second wave".


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Kevin,
My fault I do want the Vipers & I'll call you tomorrow about the quest 35 for my woman 
Thanks, Tim


----------



## Pinwheel 12

OK Tim thanks for letting me know the scoop :thumbs_up Talk soon


----------



## MikeK

Darrel said:


> Pinwheel 12, Thanks for the info. Has any changes been made to the Supernova (if its still available :mg: )?
> 
> Darrel


I'd been thinking the same thing and I'm not surprised that there won't be any enhancements to the SuperNova because perfection is impossible to improve on. In fact, because the SuperNova is now available only with straight limbs I'm glad I got mine when I did because I am very partial to recurve limbs.

I would like to buy another bow and was hoping that Merlin would come up with something either technically innovative or at least some aesthetic advancement -- like black skins on recurve limbs. I was hoping for something like that but I am very turned off by these new bows. The bridged riser is totally redundant and, as with the Hoyt, it looks like plumbing. And those colored insert stickers are glitzy in surprisingly bad taste. One step away from flashing LEDs.

So I'm afraid I won't be buying another Merlin bow -- at least not this year.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Mike-

You've got a spectacular bow in the Supernova and we wish you many years of enjoyment from it---it is one of the finest bows produced anywhere, and of course you should be very proud of it--Merlin sure is! :wink: 

As far as the "technically innovative" comment goes, in all honesty Merlin has just finished the longest running research and development program they have ever done in their history of manufacture, which is 31 years. ( Yes, been in business a long time!  ) These new bows have been designed and prototyped more than any other Merlin bow has ever been. The bridged risers that you call "plumbing" when correctly designed strongly enhance a bows' strength and stability, and you will see more of these in the future from other manufacturers. Parallel limbs have higher levels of repeatability, higher torsional rigidity, and can maintain the same performance levels throughout their poundage range. We went away from the recurve design because this is the way the industry as a whole is heading technically, and having tested multiple various designs also, we felt this was indeed the direction which we wanted to head as a company.. These new bows also have cam bearings, high-grade strings and cables, two-all new perfectly straight and level high-performance hybrid cam systems, and everything is backed by a limited lifetime warranty. Honestly, altho it certainly plays a part in overal appeal, the asthetic value of a bow is what is redundant, and if you do not like the looks of the new models that's OK as that is your opinion. But please make no mistake---what a bow looks like has no bearing on it's peformance level, forgiveness, or overall shootability... Now, having said that, I personally think these new bows look pretty sharp! :smile: 

I know we will not be able to please everybody with this new line, including yourself -- and hey that's OK, as stated no-one can please everyone. But the overwhelming majority so far think we've got this one right, and once everyone gets to try them I think they will be responding just as Shawn in MA has done at the top of this page after he tried one. :smile:


----------



## Jbird

*Keeping it Real*

Thoughts on the new Models

1) I don't think Merlin has a lock on "correctly designing" a tec type riser.
2) I think the new Merlin "tec" risers are *much* better looking than any 
other tec riser being produced by anyone. Simple flowing lines.
3) I think that the abandonment of the recurve limbs was driven by previous
failure rates with the Merlin recurve limbs and cost considerations.
4) A correctly designed and manufactured recurve limb is a thing of beauty 
and at least as accurate and consistent as any other limb design.
5) Parallel limbs lack the beauty of a recurve limb but they do greatly reduce
bow jump and vibration. Some actually like for the bow to jump straight 
forward at the shot. Some like the bow to sit there like it never went off.
6) I think Merlin builds the most beautiful risers in the business and these new
ones continue the trend.
7) Putting those plastic glitz pieces in the riser is a sacrilege and I would 
hope you can remove them and have nothing in there at all. Putting those
pieces in the riser is like hanging fuzzy dice from the rear view mirror of
Ferrari.

Jbird


----------



## field14

JBird,
Sacrilege? I disagree, but everyone has a taste of their own. Some won't like the changes, and some will...some won't shoot the bows nor buy one, and others will...just as with any other brand.

Obviously, however, if you can put the inserts IN, then you can TAKE THEM OUT, and have nothing there at all...not a bad option, really.

I personally would like to see Merlin offer up a 45" ATA or LONGER bow...but that is on a wish list that won't ever transpire...unless I am really willing to pay through the nose for a more custom fit bow...

Guess the long ATA bows are a thing of the past too..but MAYBE some day they'll go that way....MORE longer....just like they've about hit the limit on MORE shorter...hahahahaha

Afterall, in archery, MORE is better, right? hehe.

field14


----------



## francis

pinwheel 12

I disagree on the loop and drawlength

I guess its how you define proper draw length, if its by how far the string is from your face then ya I suppose the loop wont matter, but I find it makes a difference in the overall adjustment the bow will be set at


----------



## AKDoug

Francis- Don't disagree with Pinwheel because he is right. The measurement of draw length was spelled out by him and Field 14 and that is the way Merlin bows and most other bows are set up. The loop may change your anchor but does not change the draw length of the bow. Draw length of the bow is a measurement of how far the string travels on the draw...it could care less if there was a 1/2" loop or 2 foot loop, the draw length of the bow remains the same.


----------



## francis

ak doug

the statement i disagree with is not changing the bows length to compensate for the added loop length, i feel this must be done to reach "your" overall draw length

I realize putting on a d loop does not change the bows draw length, I think that is fairly obvious :smile: 

but I do believe that changes "your" drawlength , it makes you reach more .
if you have a bow setup at 29 inches, then add a half inch loop , and you feel this is the correct setup for you as far as draw length is concerned, then you go and take that half inch dloop off and put on one 3 inches long instead ,what happens, do you think that person could shoot that bow just as effectively?
No, the bows length didnt change, but it sure made that person reach way beyond what they were meant too.
So the way I see it, is that " your" draw length is what it is and that shouldnt change either.
If you have a bow set to fit you perfectly without a loop, then you add a one inch loop, I fail to see how that is an ok thing to do if you need to keep "your" draw length and what it is , we dont choose it , it is what it is, we need to make the bow fit us not the other way around



My defenition of proper draw length is where I need to be to get my back tension to work most effectively which has a lot to do with where I anchor as well, so this is just my opinion , I know there are different opinions on this so Maybe saying one person is "right" and another is "wrong" may not be the best thing to do, I just said i disagreed , I feel I have that right shouldnt I?  

I know lots of people will say I am wrong, and thats ok because maybe I am , but for now this is what works for me


----------



## AKDoug

My point being is that Kevin and Tom made it perfectly clear on how the draw length should be measured when ordering a Merlin or any other quality bow. 

This is a Merlin thread and we shouldn't be turning it into a drawlength discussion. Most of us have already been there and done that  Follow Pinwheels recommendation and you will get the correct draw length bow.


----------



## CHPro

francis, I concur and I think the others would as well with what you are saying. Probably just a matter of semantics.

As El Pollo Loco asked: "One question Pinwheel....If I use my release and my loop...wouldn't that mean that I'm getting an incorrect measurment??? ". Answer: Not if you use the same release and use the same loop length on the new Merlin as what you are using when you take the measurements off of your old bow. In that case your measurements should still jive with what you are shooting. However, if for example as francis was noting, you decide for whatever reason to use a 1/8" shorter d-loop on the new bow then you'll want to order a bow with 1/8" longer specs in order to maintain your current anchor point. Or at least that's how I would interpret things.

And jbird, what's wrong with fuzzy dice. In fact, I kind of like Mike's idea of flashing LED lights. Wonder how much battery power would be needed for something like that......lol !

>>------>


----------



## AKDoug

Hey Jeff, we could always just lay 'em on their sides and use them for ice cream bowls  LOL...


----------



## olehemlock

Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see the let-off posted for the 2 new cams. could someone post it and is the let-off ajustable.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Kevin, thanks, my woman loved the pics & now she can't wait to get that Quest 35 in her hands. Kinda scared she might leave me for the bow.


----------



## Tur-bow

I didnt catch it in the thread but what is happening to the rest of the Merlin of line? Are they dropping everything but these two new models?


----------



## CWDHUNTER

any pics of the black riser?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Tur-bow said:


> I didnt catch it in the thread but what is happening to the rest of the Merlin of line? Are they dropping everything but these two new models?



All models are staying I believe. As far as Pinwheel said???


----------



## field14

I could be wrong, but on the ALPHA cams, I'm under the impression that, due the the fact that they are modules for Drawlength adjustment...that you will mosty likely have your choice:

70% letoff modules, or 60% letoff modules...Personally, I will opt for the 60% letoff modules...I find the higher letoff MUCH MORE critical on my Omega cammed bows than the 60% letoff is.....Just a more solid shooting system, FOR ME.

Don't get me wrong...70% works for SOME people...but if you've ever shot 60% and STAYED WITH IT...you will find it faster, quieter, and much more forgiving...all other things being equal.

As far as the VIPER cams...I cannot answer that....

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Viper cams 65% Alpha cams 70% only at this point.

Black riser pics to come. Don't have any yet tho. Soon.

The inserts will come in many different colors, sure there are some that may look "tacky", but one does not have to use those either---there will be others that will certainly appeal to most, that I'm sure of. Over time we will add many more flavor possibilities.... and really, the possiblities are endless---we can make them look like carbon weave, texture, or even a photograph! Like I said, endless possibilities. I know after working closely with Ben on this new camo pattern that I am confident those inserts will be fantastic, so why wouldn't others be also? It will be totally up to the individual taste of each person as to what they like, and they can customize their bow however they wish, or leave it plain as the inserts do not come installed anyway-- having that type of flexibility alone is worth the price of admission IMHO.


----------



## Easykeeper

As far as the inserts go, I can see myself on cold nights this winter experimenting with some nicely figured walnut veneer, a little two sided tape, and an exacto knife...


----------



## MikeK

Easykeeper said:


> As far as the inserts go, I can see myself on cold nights this winter experimenting with some nicely figured walnut veneer, a little two sided tape, and an exacto knife...


Now that is what I would expect from Merlin! 

Good suggestion! Pick up on this, Kevin. Walnut inserts to match the grip would make a big difference compared to those gaudy, birthday party stickers.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Duly noted gentlemen! Remember, we do listen to what you have to say... as for woodgrain patterns, I like Quilted Maple myself, similar to that on a McNaught guitar. :wink: 

I am with Jeff as far as the flashing LED's go, too---what a superb psych job that would be standing on the line at Vegas with those beauties strobing away! :mg: :tongue:


----------



## mdrecurve

I love Merlin bows, the company and the brilliant support that Kevin offers in the US. But I have to say that, in my opinion, they have gone from producing the most beautiful bows ever to some of the ugliest I have seen. They remind me of the cosmetic jewelry counter in Macys .

The idea of dressing up a basic bow with inserts is a brilliant marketing move and I am surprised no one ever thought of this before. Hopefully Merlin will produce some more tasteful insert designs. I am sure they shoot great though....


----------



## Jbird

*Ugly?*

I can't see how you can think the XT is ugly. I think it is the best looking "Tec Type" riser I have seen and the first one that I actually think looks as good as a conventional riser. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Considering one for a 3-D bow if it turns out to be as good as it looks and will generate the necessary speed at my specs.
Jbird


----------



## MerlinMax3000

any figured maple birds eye, quilt, or tiger maybe some lace wood. I think wood for the inserts r a great idea


----------



## Easykeeper

I don't think the new bows are ugly, just attractive in a different way. I've always liked the looks of the SuperNova and think it could be seen as the pinnacle of "traditional" compound design. But can you really get the speed without excessive shock and vibration from that style bow that the current market demands? Does the SuperNova still have it's place? Obviously it does, but the newer style bows, whether they are from Merlin or any other company are just examples of form following funtion. From what I have seen from the photos of the new XT and XS, Merlin is offering an attractive bow that will provide the speed, and I assume, the low shock and vibration the current market demands. I hope the SuperNova remains in the lineup in future years. If not I bet it will become an instant classic. Especially with the recurve limbs... 

I think the new Merlins maintain the companies reputation for producing a good looking bow. I'll bet they shoot as good as they look. Personally I don't care for the inserts chosen for the photos I've seen, but that doesn't bother me because I know there will be alternatives available or like I said in a previous post, I'll make my own out of some pretty veneer. Or leave them out entirely. If you think about it, it's a pretty shrewd move on Merlin's part to offer fewer riser color options, keeping manufacturing costs down, but offer almost unlimited "persononalizing" possibilities.


----------



## mdrecurve

I agree that it all comes down to personal taste, at least as far as appearance is concerned. I also happen to think that the Supernova with recurve limbs is a work of art and is probably the most beautiful production bow on the market. However, the insert idea is very clever and makes it much easier for the dealer to supply exactly what the customer wants straight away.


----------



## archagator

*Merlin Was'nt Just A Wizard*

there is no ugly at merlin.some bows are beter looking than others but none at merlin are ugly.some one gives you a choice to chane the color of your bow to match your mood and you call it ugly now thats ugly  :angel:


----------



## mdrecurve

mmm..... I guess I must have been in an ugly mood :smile:


----------



## archagator

*Merlin Was'nt Just A Wizard*

  :teeth:   :star:   :thumbs_up hope your mood stays out of the ugly if you love archery you know there's no ugly i archery as there is no ugly at merlin just good peop;e with good bows having good fun fun fun fun fun 
have a nice day 
see you on the range sometime :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Black riser pics to come tomorrow. Thanks to those who have ordered, the response has been fantastic! :thumbs_up


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

"Where does he get those wonderful toys" -Joker, played by Jack Nicholson-


----------



## archagator

*i want to the first on my*

:wink: pinwheel i want an t in camo and i want viper cams and i want a new 4x4 and a choo choo train :angel: :wink:


----------



## archer.brisbane

*prototype*

I shott the prototype xt that kevin has and it is awseome!!! and i watched him put it through a crono and it did 303fps with a 5 grain over ibo arrow, but it was only drawing 58lbs and 28 1/2 inches . sweeeeeeeeeeettttttt!!!!!!!!!!!! :smile:  :smile:  :beer: :smile:


----------



## opa

MikeK:

Just wanted you to know you're not alone 

Wouldn't trade my Super Nova for 2 of these ugly things.
Those insert stickers: think someone at Merlin deserves to be banned for a long time for that. Or worse.

I'll shoot my oldfashioned SN for a long time to come I hope, just glad that I'm immune for the speed bug.

Opa


----------



## archagator

*Merlin Was'nt Just A Wizard*

COME ON GIVE IT A BREAK YOU HAVENT EVEN SEEN ONE UP CLOSE AND YOU CALL IT UGLY THERE IS NO UGLY IN ARCHERY AND YES I HAVE SEEN ONE UP CLOSE YOU CAN MAKE THE BOW ANY COLOR YOU WANT OR MAKE YOUR OWN 
YOU CRY IF WE HUNG YOU WITH A NEW ROPE :wink: :teeth:  :star: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Everyone has a right to their opinion as tastes vary. While the design itself will not change, to be fair also these pics simply do NOT do any real justice as to what the actual finished bows will look like in person. All of these pics are basically colored mock-ups, and always of one direction too---none of the far side, straight on, etc. These are just the "sneak-peeks" of the final configs, and we will be taking some high-res pics of the actual bows with inserts from different angles to show everyone later on when they are completed. But we are a bit away from that yet, so for now this is the best we can do, and we'll keep you updated. I guarantee the Merlin beauty of manufacture will carry thru into these models.

The guys here who have seen and shot the Proto are the ones the rest should be listening to also, IMHO--I have yet to see anyone who has tried it not give it a thumbs-up. Even the "other brand" loyalists! :wink: 

The traditional look of the Supernova is superb, no question., and it will always be one of the best looking bows ever designed. However, evolution continues, and with it design technology....some will like the new models, some will not, but the evolution will continue regardless, and the bows will become better, stronger, more forgiving, and faster over time--- until we hit the plateau of physical and material limitations. 

And as previously stated---as long as it is a Merlin you choose, you win! What's everyone arguing about? :teeth: 

Black riser, per request (mock up!)


----------



## jdoginAr

good looking bows, but im waiting to see what mathews has to show for 06 :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: , but i think i like the xt better, if i had to choose one and do they have different color inserts available?


----------



## mdrecurve

Kevin,

Thanks for posting the pics. I am curious what you mean by "mock-ups"; are these photographs of actual prototypes or computer generated renderings from the CAD design? Looking carefully at the picture of the black bow you posted it sure looks like a CAD image and that may go a long way to explaining why the bow looks so odd to me.


----------



## Alldayarcher

Absolutely splendid looking bows but what's happened to the laminated limb covers? I remember them being dubbed as the next great thing on bows and other manufacturers were looking at going with them as well.

I was also wondering, why are they being released in Aug. when they're a 2006 product?

I think I want one. :wink:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

mdrecurve- You're welcome.They are actual pics of prototypes, however they have also been adjusted in a photoshop program (or whatever, I'm no web guru) so that is why some things on them may look odd. As stated these are just the "sneak-peeks" and the final production bows will be very nice to behold.  

Alldayarcher- Thank-you for the compliment. The limbskins have been discontinued because Merlin feels they're not necessary on these bows---the new limb angle reduces any vibration and shock to imperceptible levels, and the majority of archers asked to drop them on the target bows last year. On the camo bows we were implementing the new camo design into the limbs anyway. 

We released 2006 products now simply because they were ready to go,(or will be in another month) so why wait? Many other manufacturers release new year products in Sept/Oct, and we'll be bringing ours into the market at just about the same time by the time the first bows arrive.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Have they removed the limb skins from all production models? I believe for the other models it was a great asset. Especially hunting models. Having the limb skins would greatly decrease the sound of the limbs brushing against branches and other foliage. As well as the vibration nulling factors. :thumbs_up


----------



## stu369

*limb skins*

I believe that they have removed the limb skins from all models, simply because they have discontinued the pro fusion range of limb.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

stu369-No, they have the limbskins on the straight limbs for the other models. The new bows are simply "a whole nuther animal". :smile: 

Dylan-The other models with straight limbs have them. The XT and XS do not.

jdoginAR- Yes, the inserts come in a variety of colors currently. You will want to try one of these bows, I think you'll like it. 

All--More choice tidbits coming soon! :thumbs_up


----------



## SNAPTHIS

*Xt Questions*

Mr Pinwheel, Will You Have A 30.5 And Or 31" Draw Available ? Also Can You Remove The Grip And Shoot It Off The Riser ? How Much Draw Length Difference Will It Make Without The Grip?
Is The Valley So Small That The Bow Is Pulling On You The Whole Time Your Trying To Relax In The Shot? How Far Behind Right Hand Versions Will The Left Handed Ones Be?? Where Are You Located That I Could Actually See The Xt In Person ? Sorry For All The Questions But I'm Looking For Something Different To Shoot For The Coming Year I Shoot Senior Pro In Asa And Ibo And If Your Speed Estimates Are Close This Bow Could Be Great For 3-d.
One Last Question Does It Have A Rear Stabilizer Hole?
Anymore Insight To The Feel Of The Hold And The Shot In Comparison To Anything Mathews Would Be Appreciated.
Thanks Mark Trombley


----------



## stu369

*straight limbs*

Pinwheel
unless I am mistaken the limbs that I saw fresly painted up in their workshop are the same material as the new bows just without the reinforcement, and I am sure that Ben said that they are using them for the rest of the range (without the limb skins) they have other ideas for the new babys - i.e. colours and reinforcement etc. correct me if i am wrong but that is what i heard and saw with my own eyes.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

SNAPTHIS-

1) 30.5 or 31" drawlength will be available.
2)Grip is double-sided tape, yes it is removable.
3) Dunno how much difference without grip, haven't taken mine off.
4) Valley is short on Viper, longer on Alpha. not so short that it is not controllable tho, and the letoff is still there, it doesn't pull you unless you creep more than 1/8-3/16" or so.
5) Dunno how far behind lefty versions are to be honest, but it shouldn't be that far, maybe a month I'm thinking, just a guesstimate tho.
6)Located in NH.
7) My proto has holes in the back but not tapped, dunno if they are going to have finished tapped rear hole or not, but I would assume so.
8) Cannot compare but the hybrid cams feel different than a solo, and everything is very symmetrical too, with perfect nock travel. Nice.

Stu- I could be mistaken, however the flip side of that is that I do have Supernovas and Max 3000's here with the new straight limbs with skins also, so dunno.... I was under the impression that only the XT and XS would not have the skins because as you correctly stated new things are in store for those models. I will ask and find out definately.


----------



## stu369

*wait and see*

Pinwheel - maybe we are both right???? I think they are going to do a split grip as well as the normal (I have one ordered).
I have had my XT on order as soon as I heard that they were bringing out a new range - I shot the very first rough cut bow (it still had swarf on it and no smooth lines!!!) I loved it and ordered one there and then, since then i pop up to their workshops regularly to see how it is getting on.
they change things at the drop of a hat - which I can understand as they want to get everything perfect.
I know that when these bows come out properly they will really take off in a big way!!
we will just have to wait and see - I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerlinMax3000

People in my area r starting to take notice & w/ these new ones jaws will be dropping.I just got a Silver Quest for my girlfriend & there is nothing hotter than a hottie shooting a beautiful bow. Thanks Kevin 4 getting it to me so fast, 4 days thats fast. I highly recommend going through Kevin(Pinwheel12) if u want a new Merlin & there is no local dealer for u.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Stu---I just spoke with Ben last night and we are both right.  Drop him an e-mail or pop into the factory and that way everyone will be on the same page. Thanks.

Max 3000- Thanks much for the compliments, much appreciated---I hope she enjoys the bow.  

Yes, the "slow burn" is starting to catch now and we see lots of good things to come in the future for Merlin and Merlin USA.

Hehe------I had a guy in the shop shoot the XT Proto on Saturday and this stuck in my head---after he was done shooting it he turned around to me and said " ______________(insert favorite manufacturer here) WHO?? WOW!!"

Yeah, it's kinda like that. :mg: :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## jdog94

sweet looking bow


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

They do make hot looking bows.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Just a note if you missed it on the other Merlin thread--

First shipment of Viper cammed bows are due here at the end of Sept.

First batch of Alpha cammed bows are due in October along with the first LH bows.

There will be some stock available for immediate delivery to dealers and their customers on a first come, first serve basis once the shipments start coming in. Once we get the dealer pipeline and Merlin USA stock inventory full, delivery will be 5-7 DAYS to anywhere in the USA on most every config. 

That fast enough? :mg: :wink:


----------



## Infamous Zero

In my neck of the woods merlin has been notorious in the past for NEVER having parts/ replacements available within a timely manner for the united states. I am really intrested to see if your correct pinwheel.... 

perhaps you and your shop will have what you need.... but what about the other shops who dont have a control over the distribution of merlin in the united states.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

IZ--Where is your neck of the woods, and who is your Merlin dealer?

Merlin USA does not play favorites with dealers, even tho some would like us to-- even myself and even tho I also own a Pro Shop makes little difference as to distribution of any and all Merlin products. Bottom line is that I order what I feel I will need for my shop as far as bows/ parts go when I place my initial and suplimental orders. I have no control over what other dealers want to do or not do when it comes to this as I do not run their individual businesses, but I also recommend to all dealers that they stock at least a range of mods and other assorted high-wear parts. Archived (older) parts and replacement limbs are ordered from Merlin UK, but most current parts are readily available from Merlin USA, and especially will be once the new models start coming in and the pipeline starts to fill. This is one of our biggest priorities for 2006---to get all items to dealers/customers faster than ever before.


----------



## Josh Michaelis

Where can i get on the net and price some merlin bows, the merlin site that i was on was in euros.

thanks


----------



## Pinwheel 12

USA MSRP prices are as follows: ( Actual individual dealer pricing will vary)

XT Target, either cam------$929.00
XS Target, either cam------$869.00

Camo bows are $30 less MSRP---$899 and $839 respectively.


----------



## Infamous Zero

Not quite as competitively priced as i had hoped they would be...

great looking bows none the less.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Don't forget those are MSRP prices, IZ! :wink: 

Check out other top manufacturers MSRP's on their best bows----if you can find them that is. Actual retail amongst our dealers will be very competitive.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That's what I was thinking too. Competitively priced with who???


----------



## Infamous Zero

Old glory listed at the site for 749.... constitution 799

protec... about 750-850

both are comparable to the xt... 

more than a hundred dollar difference... 

Perhaps it will be worth the money... cant wait to find out though. A higher price can always be justified if the results are proportional.

If you want to compare it to the apex.... well as most have noticed.... i dont see many shops getting 1200 for them.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Like I said, IF you can find the MSRP of other companies' TOP bows, you may be shocked at the comparasons. Sure you can find other bows for less but you need to compare apples to apples too -- Merlin has no quarrel with those who sell for less, no need, room for everyone--- I cannot compare actual base dealer prices here for you, but you would find that they are very competitive there as well, so please do not be misinformed. I can give you a quick outline--

First, here are a few MSRP's I dug up from dealer price lists 2005,(not 2006 mind you, which should be higher due to increased material and production costs) just for grins-

Now remember, the Merlin XT target is the highest priced NEW 2006 model, at MSRP of $929.00 (NOT actual selling price)

With that in mind---


2005 Martin Slayer SE Nitrous--------MSRP $1335.78
2005 Shadowcat NitrousX------------MSRP $1214.79

2005 Mathews Apex------------------MSRP $1250.00

2006 Barnsdale??? 

2006 Bowman??

2005 Hoyt Ultra Elite, and Pro-Elite--I have the dealer catalog in front of me---BASE DEALER (not MSRP) is higher than the MSRP of a Merlin XS!! (no MSRP listed on the Hoyt)

2005 ProTec---Base dealer vs base dealer, Merlin XT-- XT is cheaper across the board regardless of limb. (No MSRP listed on the Hoyt)

2005 Ultratec---Base dealer vs base dealer Merlin XT--Ultratec is $20 cheaper with 2000 limbs, but $50 higher with 3000 limbs (no MSRP listed on the Hoyt)

Merlin has higher shipping costs to contend with, and we pay 11% FET that others do not. Yet the quality and shootability is of the highest degree.

Competitive? Yeah, I think so..


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

O.K., MSRP is one thing, but what will be the average retail price guys will actually be paying for a Merlin at the shop? Like say a target color Hoyt UltraTec goes for $750 here in my neck of the woods, that's actual price I pay. So what is a ballpark figure on what a new Merlin XT Target might go for from you(actual cost for me to pay)? Seeing as I don't have a Merlin dealer anywhere near me, you are the best source for this info. If you don't want to post it public, could you please p.m. me. I'm just looking and would like to know.


----------



## Infamous Zero

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> O.K., MSRP is one thing, but what will be the average retail price guys will actually be paying for a Merlin at the shop? Like say a target color Hoyt UltraTec goes for $750 here in my neck of the woods, that's actual price I pay. So what is a ballpark figure on what a new Merlin XT Target might go for from you(actual cost for me to pay)? Seeing as I don't have a Merlin dealer anywhere near me, you are the best source for this info. If you don't want to post it public, could you please p.m. me. I'm just looking and would like to know.



Agreed.... let us know what YOU will sell us one for.... msrp means nothing... i can show you 20 different shops, with 20 different prices on the same bow...

How much do i have to have in my pocket to walk into your shop and take this bow home?


----------



## OTTO

These are some hot lookin bows.Im not crazy about the inserts,looks better without IMO.But I may change my mind when i see 1 in person,hard to tell just by a pic.One thing that i would like to suggest (but im shure its too late now) is the grips.I totaly hate when bow companys put doublesided tape to hold the grip on.You allways scratch the finish when you want to try a diffrent grip or shoot of the metal.If they use 1 little bolt going through the risor live would be so much easier  Thats my onley complaint that i have seen so far.If everything goes right I want to place my order for a new XT after the christmas money crunch.Fine lookin bows just wish i had a dealer close!


----------



## Tur-bow

OTTO said:


> I totaly hate when bow companys put doublesided tape to hold the grip on.You allways scratch the finish when you want to try a diffrent grip or shoot of the metal.


I wonder if you could request your bow come without the grip attached?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

News flash! The grips will be bolted on! Disregard the double-sided tape.  

How's that?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Now thats listening to the customers!


----------



## Infamous Zero

how much to walk out of your shop with an xt....


----------



## Infamous Zero

It is quite impressive that they could address an issue like the grip in that quick of time... *applause*


----------



## Pinwheel 12

IZ-

Please PM me for that info if you need it, tho if you have seen the previews of the bows at your local dealer (that's how this thread got started, right? And you never did tell me who your local dealer was, so I'll ask again?) then I strongly suggest you deal with them as they are your local dealer. In fact they already have prices in hand if they are a current dealer so I'm a little at a loss as to why you want MY specific prices anyway, as they will be within the same range regardless??

My retail prices run under the same guidelines and structure as everyone else-- I do not undercut and you or anyone else will not save money by going to me over your local dealer who operates within the same range-- that's not how it works with Merlin and Merlin USA-- we try our best to keep everyone (as in all dealers) operating on the same page. :thumbs_up . Please use your local current dealership whenever possible, thanks.

Hope that clears things up a bit.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Two weeks down hopefully only two more weeks of waiting. The change on the grips won't push back the time table on the bows already ordered will it? :wink:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

MerlinMax3000-- No Tim, the grip change will not affect anything, but the first Viper cammed bows may not be here until the latter part of September, cannot pinpoint exactly when yet-- we quoted Jim 4-6 weeks from date of order and that's what they'll be, somewhere in that range. I know it's tough waiting for these first ones to come in, but it'll be worth the wait---don't feel bad, there are many others waiting too, even including myself.(I have an XS camo coming. :thumbs_up )


----------



## MerlinMax3000

I'm not worrying just getting ants in the pants


----------



## Pinwheel 12

MerlinMax3000 said:


> just getting ants in the pants



I hear that, me too! :wink:


----------



## Easykeeper

The way Merlin is responding to customers input is impressive to say the least. With that in mind, I'd like to request an optional computer controlled, gyro-stabilized, lazer-guided aiming system. Custom fit, variably-heated, torque-free grips would also be nice, bolt-on of course. Continuously variable draw-lenght, let-off, and curve shape cams would simplify ordering greatly. The camo bows could have a holographic field generator that will encompass the hunter, eliminating the need for camo clothing, or camo bows for that matter. It would also be nice if they would incorporate a species specific gamefinder in the bows. I suppose you'd have to buy a different module for each species you're after, but that's a small inconvenience. :tongue: :thumbs_up

No disrespect intended! Honestly it's very refreshing to see a manufacturer, in any field, respond to their customers the way Merlin has in the introduction of the XT and XS. I'm just feeling a little frisky on a slow Friday at work. Plus I am the kind of archer who could benefit from the features requested above. :embarasse 

And yeah, I can't wait for my camo XT with black limbs and Viper cams to arrive...


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Love the suggestions they r great LMAO :mg:


----------



## kkeith

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Easykeeper-

We have been in contact with the US military and are working with them closely on the final design prototype of the archery laser-guided gyro aiming system--it will be very similar to what they currenty have on their stinger missle--- unfortunately we are having a heck of a time getting it small enough to fit on a bow riser, so that's our biggest holdup on that.... The rest of the items you've mentioned are already finalized and patented by Merlin and we are simply waiting for the industry to catch up before we release them.  :wink: :tongue: :teeth:

Once you shoot the XT, you will think it already has one of those guidance systems installed anyway. :wink:


----------



## archagator

*why?*

 kin i axe uses guy sumptin hows come dis tred wwas moveded to dis forum win it aint a mfr nouncemet huh huh huh


----------



## Easykeeper

Kevin, I should have known Merlin would be ahead of the curve...LOL


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Weird.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

More cool pics and updates to come this week---stay tuned and check back often! :thumbs_up


----------



## field14

Just for the fun of it....I think that the incorporation of a draw length "memory" function on all Merlin bows would be a real feather in their caps!

You know, cars have memory seats for different persons that drive them. Set your seat once and it "remembers" where to put it for you the next time you drive.

It would be nice to have an "auto drawlength" feature on all bows....the customer draws the bow back say 8 or nine times, and the bow automatically sets the draw length correctly for them without any shooter interventions at all...That would be a reall hoot, now wouldn't it?

Oh, I said CORRECT drawlength...NOT a drawlength forced by the shooter by improperly overdrawing the bow to impress themselves and their friends. Just program in your wingspan, d-loop length. finger length, body stature, release type, and anchor point...and the bow's program handles draw length from there....

hahahahah..
field14


----------



## GBMerlinMaid

*HI to those State Side*

You in the USA aren't the only ones waiting to get your hands on a new Merlin!
Should be getting my hands on a new XS later this month from Merlin GB down in Loughborough. Shoot a Quest35 currently - great bow,
Just making my mind up whether to go for viper or alpha cams - try both and then decide


----------



## target_shooter

*Viper vs. Alpha!*

GBMerlinMaid,

You are not alone in the UK waiting for the new merlins - I have shot Brownings for the last 5 years in an effort to avoid Hoyt :smile: 

These Merlins sound good though and i am definitely placing an order for one. Just not sure what to go for --> XT/XS Viper/Alpha  I am a short drawlength archer (27" arrows) so perhaps the XS would be better - or maybe the XT with alpha cams for more forgiving target shooting?

Has anyone any suggestions....


----------



## GBMerlinMaid

*and u think you've got a short draw....*

hi Target Shooter,

well, I'm only 5ft 2 in tall, and have a 25in draw, Ben's (from Merlin) advice is definitely to go for the XS - but I haven't shot with hard cams b4, but given the speed, think I'll try both b4 I buy, if I can handle it, then I'm going for the viper.....
Ben says should be ready by end of September.....


----------



## Pinwheel 12

archagator said:


> kin i axe uses guy sumptin hows come dis tred wwas moveded to dis forum win it aint a mfr nouncemet huh huh huh



Good question Archagator, especially seeing as the thread was on the general forum for two weeks before anyone "all of a sudden" decided to move it over here. I don't see the Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews, Martin, Newberry, PSE, and other manufacturer discussion threads moved over here, but then again, they don't have almost 10,000 views or 260+ posts, either! :mg: :wink: 

target_shooter-- For pure target shooting at your drawlength I would not hesitate to choose the XT in your case, because I figure your drawlength must be at least 27"AMO or more with a 27" arrow, and with that length of draw you may be better off with a deeper brace height for more forgiveness. Shorter drawlengths of 26 or less with have a shorter power storke and thus a bit shorter brace height is fine and so is a shorter ATA. I find that normally anyone with over a 27" DL should opt for a tad longer ATA and deeper brace over shorter ones when choosing a pure target bow.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Here's a couple of pics to keep everyone occupied--

First one---how sweet is this? XT and XS risers cut and ready for processing! :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Second one--

Here is a hint to the detail of the all-new cableguard mount that will be implemented on the XT and XS. No chance of rotating with it's positive placement, yet it offers a wide range of adjustment at the same time. :wink:


----------



## Easykeeper

On the photo of the cableguard mount, is the riser color what will come on the camo bows? Always fishing for more details...


----------



## target_shooter

*XT/XS Choices*

GBMerlinMaid and Pinwheel12,

Thanks for the good advice. I am now eagerly awaiting my silver/red 27" draw XT for the new season. I hope i can shoot it as well as it sounds it does!

Im just drooling over the picture of the risers post CNC milling until then :shade: 

>>---------->


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Second one--
> 
> Here is a hint to the detail of the all-new cableguard mount that will be implemented on the XT and XS. No chance of rotating with it's positive placement, yet it offers a wide range of adjustment at the same time. :wink:


I love that anodization.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

MerlinApexDylan said:


> I love that anodization.


Me too Dylan---I think one would easily be able to hunt with that color riser---whattaya think Easykeeper?  :wink: 

I can't wait to see the camo inserts in it myself---I know THAT is gonna be striking! :thumbs_up 

More soon, stay tuned! :smile:


----------



## Easykeeper

Yep, I think that color for the camo riser looks good. :thumbs_up I'm also very interested in the inserts, both the camo that will come with the bow and possibly black or my own homebrew veneer over the winter. Either way, I'll bet they will be sharp, especially with the black limbs...


----------



## Pinwheel 12

The camo sheets for the inserts came in today, but no pics yet.

Black will certainly be available for the inserts, and there may be a few other surprises in store---can't let all of the cats out of the bag just yet.  

I also just heard that the first run of risers is now officially sold out---more risers are being readied for the second run next week. Get those orders in boys and girls so you are on the delivery list! :thumbs_up


----------



## Nick1959

*Pinwheel 12*

Do you know when the Merlin USA site will be back up? Or did it move?

Nick


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Nick-

Merlin USA does not have a site of it's own as yet, tho this question has been asked more than a few times now by USA customers. We are all part of Merlin, so everything you'll need to know will be up on the new Merlin website www.merlin-bows.co.uk as soon as Ben can find time to "get 'er done". Very busy right now but I understand how important it is for you guys to check things out, too. "Soon" is my best guesstimate.. Hang in there and stay tuned!


----------



## karday

*Merlin Super Nova*

I recently bought a Merlin Super Nova after shooting Larry Wise's in his Core Archery Class. Actually took almost a year to find one on eBay. Most consistent shooter I own. I had to go to 32" DL and it was the easiest cams change I ever made. I just ordered the parts I needed. My only complaint is availability of dealers. I expect that this is a foreign made bow which possibly has slowed the growth. When you think about it it is a product from the motherland :wink: :angel: 

Just a hint that since some of the holes etc. are metric you will have a hard time attaching things like the Windstalker which is made in SAE sizes vs metric. The STS however fits fine. In reality I am not quite sure why these feel and shoot so well other than it fits as a system better than my others. Just seems steaier at full draw and for whatever reason not as susceptable to torque errors even before I added any after market devices.

Don't know why they don't produce catalogs or if they do they aren't as available in the US.

Great Bows and I doubt I will go to the 06 models since the current one is just fine.


----------



## scooby3xs

Karday,

Merlin does offer catalogs for their products via their dealers I believe. The '06 one I am not so sure if it is completed as of yet, but do believe it is in the works as is the website. I know Ben is working long hours just trying to juggle everything plus rebuilding the website which I believe it going to be awesome once complete. Just understand, building or rebuilding one does take some time -trust me...I know!

Glad you love your Super Nova - I have one too, along with my Max 3000 and a Merlin XT with alpha cams on the way (I am so MEGA PSYCHED!!!!)

Thanks for all the positive feedback on the bows! :shade: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## SNAPTHIS

*Pinwheel 12*

Are All The Holes,bolts,etc. Metric On The Xt ?


----------



## karday

*merlin metric or SAE*

I haven't checked all threaded connections on mine but I know a standard cable guard is 3/8" (23/64") and it is too big for the 3/8" Windstalker. However the rear stab hole must be SAE because the STS and other (5/16 x32???) fits fine. I also used the strandard hex machine screws to mount the site and rest. Possibly a mix?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Karday is correct, it is a mix---all of the accessory mounting holes (sight, rest, stab), are SAE. The misc. connecting screws and bolts will be metric.


----------



## Jbird

*Cable Guard Hole*

What diameter is the cable guard hole in the XT?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## Pinwheel 12

JBird-


Dunno exactly because as shown in the pic above, there is a new design coming and I have not yet seen or held one. But, all of the current Merlin bolt-on cableguards, (along with the bolt on I have on my XT prototype) is 5/16 x 3/4 UNF Cap Head I believe.


----------



## Idefix

yeah, cool looking bows (..better as the APA)  , but they remember me to my Ben Pearson Genesis 2000 :shade:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

That bow looks more like some sort of copy of the original Merlin Omega that was released in 1990, more than it does the XS or XT, IMO.

More pics to come.... first batch of bows arrival at the end of Sept not far away either!


----------



## Idefix

Hi Pinwheel,
I´d be interested in a pic of the Omega. Couldn´t find any around the net . It seems to be too old. Could you post one?
Thanks


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Check page #3 of this thread.


----------



## [email protected]

What does the grip area of the XT/XS riser look like?

Is it rounded like a Max2000? I like to shoot "off the riser" without a grip and the only thing I didn't like about my Max2000 was the grip...too round, at least for my taste and shooting style.

What are the grip dimensions of the XT/XS? Can you post a picture of the grip area?

Are there any accessory attachment holes for counter weights or v-bars on the lower part of the riser?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

PSI-

I'll ask for a pic of the new grip area, that will help you. It is slightly different from my proto anyway, so we have to wait until they are finished for pics, coming soon tho. To my knowledge there may be a rear stab hole, but none lower than that.


----------



## archagator

*Merlin Was'nt Just A Wizard*

any factory speeds yet ?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

This is what Pinwheel12 is getting out of his prototype and I would imagine final production speeds will be very close, I'll be a little disappointed if they're not.   

Also Merlin is always very close to what they list unlike a lot of mfgrs.


The bows will have 2 all-new from the ground up hybrid cam systems too---the Viper, and the Alpha. The Viper cam is the burner-- yet it is very smooth and has an incredible back wall. You want speed? The XT proto I have here is set to 28.5" AMO and 58lbs(that's FIFTY eight). It has a 38" ATA and a full 7.5" brace height. Custom TS1 strings with a tru-peep, loop, and set of TRU speed balls installed--- these are the factual speeds I am getting out of it tested on two chronos-- production bows may be slightly different and the IBO speed ratings are approximate for them, but they should be close to these when setup comparatively--

495g-------243fps
350g-------284fps
295g-------307fps (5 grains over IBO)

Figure that out to the normal IBO ratings stats of 30" and 70lbs! Merlin is always right in the ballpark on IBO speed ratings too. This bow is obviously very fast. The production XT model should be very close one way or the other. (maybe faster? ) This bow has very low recoil, shock and vibration too, and holds incredibly well. Oh--- Did I tell you it is sweet? 

And get this---the XS is even faster with the Viper cam---due to the shorter ATA and brace.

The Alpha hybrid will be easier to draw, and will offer more adjustment throughout the range, perfect for all around shooting. 

Specs (approx) are as follows--

2006 Merlin XT
ATA------38"
BH--------7.5"
Weight----4lbs, 8oz
IBO Viper cam 315fps
IBO Alpha cam 300fps


2006 Merlin XS
ATA-------33"
BH----------7"
Weight------4lbs, 2oz
IBO Viper cam 320fps
IBO Alpha cam 305fps


----------



## Pinwheel 12

The XT production bow with Viper cam will be very close to what we're getting out of my proto, see the above post.(Thanks for the assist Double Lung 'Em!) 

And we have even more good news---

:drum: 

A production XS was speed-tested today at the factory---30" and 70lbs with an IBO legal arrow--321fps with the Viper cam. Right in line with the advertised speed. :target:


----------



## Rolex24

Pinwheel12

What about acquiring extra mylar to wrap a hunting stab in so the camo matches the new Merlin camo? Is that a possibility?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Rolex 24--

Anything is possible.


----------



## SNAPTHIS

*Pinwheel 12*

Do You Have A Dealer In North Carolina And If You Don't Can You Pm Me With Some Info On Becoming A Merlin Dealer? Mark Trombley


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Mark-

Yes we have a dealership listed in NC, but we have not been able to contact them recently, so dunno what the deal is there. Regardless, PM is on the way! :wink:


----------



## danbar

Looks like an APA - KNOCK OFF!!!! with Hoyts spiral cams!!!

Still can't compete with APA's speed, I love my Black Mamba!!!


----------



## field14

Perhaps...but I seriously doubt it. MERLIN has simply renovated and improved a 15 year old design of their own.....and modified their superb OMEGA cams into something even better.

Since Merlin has been in the compound bow busines for about 30 years, and the new bows are based upon a 1990 MERLIN design, and the cams are radically different from the HOYT spiral cams in both layout and pulling/letoff qualities, I seriously doubt if they are a spin of of the APA....

I know I can't wait to get my XT with the new Alpha cams...my Supernova, Quest35, and Max Extreme all have the OMEGA cams on them and those OMEGA cams are superb...I can well imagine what the Alpha cams will be like if they are as smooth as the OMEGAS, but with more zip to them!

field14


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

black mamba 

You mean this? First of all, what a brick. Secondly? What exactly is merlin knocking off from this? Merlin made a front bar in 1990.


----------



## Jbird

*No Offence*

But is that Black Mamba one butt ugly bow or what?  If form follows function, what do you think they had in mind..........drywall stilts?


----------



## Alex Greig

You had better be right, as I have just cancelled my order for a Hoyt Protec :mg: and gone for an Xt in Silver :banana: .


----------



## stu369

*Merlin XT*

Alex - you are not going to be dissapointed!!
I have one of the first on order - phoned Ben today mine will be ready within 2 weeks.
I have shot the proto!!! WOW what a bow.
Can't wait to get shooting with it


----------



## Alex Greig

About two weeks til I get mine aswell, just in time for the Indoor season.


----------



## stu369

alex - which cams are you getting with it?


----------



## Alex Greig

Viper Cams, I didn't want to delay the bow too much. I can always change them later.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

hopefully mine comes soon for hunting season


----------



## Easykeeper

I've got a Camo XT with black limbs and Viper cams on the way also. The question is...set it up in a hurry for hunting this fall or stick with my tried and true Max3000? :RockOn:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Camo bows will be a couple of more weeks before they are done I'm told, it'll probably be a little into October before shipment of them. I've got one on order too but have no issue waiting a bit for this first batch to come knowing that what I get in the end will be superb.

Here's another little sneak-peak tho to wet everyones' appetite for now---pretty nice if you ask me, can't wait to see them up close and personal!


----------



## HCAman

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Camo bows will be a couple of more weeks before they are done I'm told, it'll probably be a little into October before shipment of them. I've got one on order too but have no issue waiting a bit for this first batch to come knowing that what I get in the end will be superb.
> 
> Here's another little sneak-peak tho to wet everyones' appetite for now---wanna talk about nice--


OK that is just wrong, Let us see the whole thing...


----------



## Pinwheel 12

HCAman said:


> OK that is just wrong, Let us see the whole thing...


Sorry, that's all that I received today of that one! :Cry: 

More coming soon.....hang in there. :nod:


----------



## scooby3xs

Definately SWEET! I can't wait for mine to get here! "And I have no clue what it is even gonna look like!!!" LOL :wink: 

Kevin, nice preview! Thanks for brightening our day!

~Scoobs~


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

That bow looks hot. Though I'd prefer green! :thumbs_up


----------



## Alex Greig

Pinwheel 12,

Now that I have got the bow sorted (I changed my order to a black riser) when can we some of the choices for inserts.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

October  :sad: 
Have'nt even got my hands on one of the new XT's & I'm already having withdraws :smile: Don't know how much longer I can take it


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Pic ?*

P12-

So is that an XT with Viper cams?

Definitely a different beast than the spirals, looks a lot smoother. Having difficulty determine how solid the back wall will be due to the very rounded nature of the top cam.

Also when you say camo bows not until Oct, does that include brown risers with black limbs?

Thanks
DLE


----------



## stu369

*might be a wait yet!*

It looks like an XT with viper cams.
Even though the cams are rounded off the stop is very solid! about as solid as granite!!!!!!!
I have a feeling that due to a very very very high demand for these bows, they will be a few more weeks before they are out!!
if you had seen the size of their workshops you would be suprised how many bows they can make in a week, let alone starting a brand new range - they must be rushed off their feet!! 
good luck to them I say, I think they did the right thing with a new line.


----------



## Easykeeper

The bow in the pic looks VERY nice. Really like the black riser. Finish looks superb in the photo. Are those gloss black limbs? I had the impression that the target color bows had light gray/white limbs?


----------



## field14

Yun's all want GREEN////// Get the BLACK riser and order up some GREEN inserts....the black with violet inserts looks pretty awesome to me...just from what little we can see of it.

Whetting appetites, that is for sure!

Wonder when the XT's with ALPHA cams will be into the USA.....?????

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Scoobs- Glad you like it---thanks!  

Dylan--Green inserts will probably be available at some point.  

Alex--Working hard on many things---insert color swatches will come with time, hang in there with us, good things to come! :wink: 

MerlinMax3000- We'll do our best so you don't crack under the pressure.  

DLE--VERY solid wall, as was stated, like a rock. Yes, to my knowledge right now all first shipment camo bows will not be here until early October. (Camo bows have the brown risers and camo inserts) and yes, that is an XT with Vipers. :wink: 

Stu369--Running like chickens! :faint: 

Easykeeper--Thanks for the compliment! You have a sharp eye--yes those are a charcoal gloss limb but as of today I am now told that all production target bows will only be offered the silver limbs with a gloss finish as originally planned. The camo models will be offered in the camo or the flat matte black.

Field 14--Tom, the Alphas will not be here until october as well. But hey, october is less than two weeks away ya know! :mg: :wink:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Kevin, Green with Shamrocks!!!


----------



## Amarok

I've enyojed the story's and the pictures, but I have a question is it possible to have a shootthrough system on the XT with Alphacams?


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Kevin, 
Does mine count as hunting , brown riser, black limbs & inserts.
so will I not be getting mine until a little into Oct.


----------



## stu369

*not too long to wait*

is October too long to wait? how long would you expect to wait for a piece of magnificent engineering like this?
I have been waiting since around the start of July.
You can't rush perfection - which is what I believe these bows are.


----------



## stu369

*just realised something*

these bows have created a huge response in this forum - over 13,000 views!!!!!! and over 320 replies!! 
well done Merlin Bows!!!!


----------



## scooby3xs

It's pretty cool, huh Stu!!! :clap2: I'm just sitting back waiting and relaxing! :couch2: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## MerlinMax3000

stu369 said:


> is October too long to wait? how long would you expect to wait for a piece of magnificent engineering like this?
> I have been waiting since around the start of July.
> You can't rush perfection - which is what I believe these bows are.


Season opens on the 1st of OCT so I want it, so I can kill some deer. I have other bows but want to use my new XT


----------



## stu369

you might have to use one of your other bows for a few weeks.
when does the season end?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

If I recall correctly, Jan 1 for MI.

I'm hoping to using mine in Nov when I'm back visiting my parents.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

If it's any consolation Tim, I had to set up another Max Xtreme after I sold mine to get me thru part of our season (that started as of Sept 15) until my XS arrives. So I'm not hunting with my new and cool hunting bow yet either.

But, I will be soon! :smile: AND, it will be sweet!  

13,000 and climbing---Wow---Think we'll sell a few bows this year? :noidea:


----------



## stu369

*selling*

I think Merlin will sell more than they ever dreamed of this year!!


----------



## GBMerlinMaid

*buying!*

I too can't wait for my new XS (black riser, raspberry pink inserts). Hoped it would be ready next week  but Ben says going to be first week in October now  He says the response to the new bows has been overwhelming - he just can't wait to sell some! ....I can't wait to buy one either, though I'm sure my bank account can.


----------



## Easykeeper

Much as I'm looking forward to my new XT, my M3K is tried and true. I suppose I can get along for a little longer...LOL  After all, if I don't get the XT in time for hunting this fall it means I scored early or at least I don't have the opportunity to ding up a brand new bow stumbling around in the dark... :doh:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

That's a good way to look at it and a good way to think while waiting... 

But I still want my new one, and I know deep inside you and everyone else does too. :wink: 

They'll be here before you know it, a couple of extra weeks isn't going to hurt anything other than our anxiety. :ball:


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Well I guess if the deer want to play with my M3K I will let them but they might not like it, I know they won't like it :wink: 
Kevin decided to not mess with cam lean until after deer season or until I get my new XT, but thanks for the tips


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Double Lung 'Em said:


> If I recall correctly, Jan 1 for MI.
> 
> I'm hoping to using mine in Nov when I'm back visiting my parents.


Yes it goes from Oct. 1st -nov.14 ; Dec. 1 - Jan 1 but it gets to cold in december up in the U.P. where I hunt


----------



## LeEarl

Might just haveto get one this year  After all I have tried everything else and really like the looks of the new bows!!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Thanks for the compliment LeEarl---yep, I strongly suggest you try one, you may even like it!  :first:


----------



## olehemlock

Does anybody know the draw weight range of the Merlin XT and XS. Is it 10 or 15.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

I'm still waiting on some more high res photos. :banana:


----------



## [email protected]

..of the grip area.


----------



## olehemlock

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Duly noted gentlemen! Remember, we do listen to what you have to say... as for woodgrain patterns, I like Quilted Maple myself, similar to that on a McNaught guitar. :wink:
> 
> I am with Jeff as far as the flashing LED's go, too---what a superb psych job that would be standing on the line at Vegas with those beauties strobing away! :mg: :tongue:


The possibilities are endless. If it is your hunting bow, you clould insert little pics of your trophys. Just might keep you motivated when your on stand.


----------



## stu369

*2nd batch being machined*

the 2nd batch of XT + XS are being machined now!
saw the new camo colours today - they had to change them as the print was showing a funny colour green! the new camo IMO fits in with the brown riser better.
it is unbelieveable the fine details they are working on to produce these bows - they even bought a computer vinyl cutter to exactly cut out the shapes for the inserts.
they are even putting shock absorbing material into the limb pockets.
shot Chris's XT also today - 300fps at 59lb draw - 28" DL. the bow was a joy to shoot, I did not want to put it down.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Pinwheel 12 said:


> those are a charcoal gloss limb but as of today I am now told that all production target bows will only be offered the silver limbs with a gloss finish as originally planned.


UPDATE:

All TARGET limbs will now be charcoal with silver flakes over the top. Everyone who has seen this new coloration has raved about it and stated that it looks better than the plain silver, so a decision has been made to go with what looks better.

Olehemlock--10lb range

DLE and PSI---Hang tight, soon.  

Basically---More info as I receive it! :smile:


----------



## Bruno55

*new bows*

I visited the Merlin Workshop/shop last friday and saw the new XS & XT.As an Engineer I must say I was very impressed by the design & finish of the X series and admire the amount of work the guys have put into the new bows.I was starting to think we could not make anything in this country anymore!
Would have loved to order an XS for my partner but as money is a bit tight at the moment we ordered one of the last MAX 3000 for her but the guys will fit XS limbs so we are very satisfied.


----------



## X traordanaire

*Xt*

how long for the target xt with alpha's, indoor season a possibility?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Delivery of Alpha bows are now early november I'm told. Due to a few changes for the better, we had to step things back across the board approximately 2-3 weeks from original delivery projections to do so. But, we felt it was necessary to the development of these great bows. Once we get everything done and up to speed, delivery of these babies will be as little as 5-7 days to our dealers if Merlin USA has them in stock, or no more than 2-3 weeks turnaround if not. Coming along very well I'd say considering that these bows are all new from the ground up.  

Plenty of time before indoor season to order one as most leagues do not start until late November early december anyway.

More pics to come soon also---final assembly of the first batch of Viper cammed bows will commence next week, with shipment to Merlin USA shortly thereafter, and in turn on to our dealers and customers. Soon the wait will be over! :wink:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

It's really cool seeing all these photos of production and stuff. :thumbs_up


----------



## lefty1

I think it's great that a archery company is actually getting new bows out BEFORE the tournament season starts and not towards middle or end of indoor for some paticular users. If it shoots as good as it looks watch out!!


----------



## MerlinMax3000

so a couple more weeks then? Is mine in the first batch :frusty:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Yep, I think we've got you right up there near the top Tim as you ordered early. First batch. :wink:


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

A few more pics (including the grip) would definitely make the extra couple weeks go by quicker!!! :wink: :wink: :wink: 

So is mine in the 1st shipment as well????


----------



## Pinwheel 12

DLE-

I'll try to get some pics posted soon. Everyone is VERY busy at both Merlin and Merlin USA, so please hang in there with us.

As far as who's bows are in what batch, I honestly do not know the real deal there until I receive the shipping manifests usually a couple of days prior to the actual shipment arrival....I responded to MerlinMax3000 only because his order has been in since August so feel fairly confident his should be in first batch, but as to everyone else I do not know yet tho all Viper bows ordered should be along very soon. All Alpha bows will be early november now, as will LH models.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

awesome, maybe I'll be able to kill some deer with it :rock-on:


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Hey P12-

Sorry, didn't mean to ruffle any feathers.

I can completely understand and my post was made more tongue in check then anything else, especially the part about my bow being in the 1st batch, guess I forgot the smilie thing at the end.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

DLE-

No worries and no problem on this end, made for a good time to explain the situation on orders.


----------



## stu369

*Charcoal Limbs*



Pinwheel 12 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> All TARGET limbs will now be charcoal with silver flakes over the top. Everyone who has seen this new coloration has raved about it and stated that it looks better than the plain silver, so a decision has been made to go with what looks better.



I have seen these limbs last weekend, I can confirm that they look GREAT!!!!!! the plain silver just didn't quite suit the limb.
Well worth waiting for!! :clock:


----------



## Limey

*Stu*

Stu if you are who I think you are, I expect to see you shooting one then at a NFAS shoot soon :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Here's some long-awaited grip pics---

First one--


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Pic 2--


----------



## Pinwheel 12

And #3--


----------



## Alex Greig

*Web Site*

When are they going to get the website up and running, so I can at least look at a picture of my new bow, even if I can't touch it yet.

On the plus side I telephoned today and they are starting a production run so I should get my bow within 14 days hopefully

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## stu369

*Web site*

I think that the website will be back up when Ben and Chris actually get some time to sit down!!!
They are doing a wonderful job there at the moment, the progress they have made with slight modifications is astounding.
please be patient and it will be back online soon.
whether it is back online before the bows come out i don't know, but I doubt it.


----------



## Easykeeper

Thanks for the photos Pinwheel. I like the nice walnut grip. It looks like it will have quite a different feel than the grip on the M3K I'm shooting. A little more "sculpted" for lack of a better term. Deeper in the web area. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## [email protected]

Pinwheel12,

Thanks for the pics, but...what I'd really like to see is Pic #2 without the grip. Basically, I'm interested in the riser contour in the grip area. I'm trying to determine whether the entire grip area is "squared with rounded edges" or "rounded like a Max2000".

In Pic #2 just below the grip, the riser looks "squared with rounded edges". Does the riser have the same shape underneath the wood grip?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Great to see some more pictures! :thumbs_up


----------



## stu369

*grip area*

The grip area is rounded off, you can shoot it without the grip. they are working on split grips for these but you will have to wait a while.
I will be shooting mine without the grip because I find that the wood grip is too small for my hand.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

PSI-

I cannot honestly answer that one because I have not yet seen a production bow without a grip on it. My proto is flat across the back of the grip with slightly rounded edges, but as to the production model, Stu says "rounded" but I do not think it will be to the extent of the M2K as you were asking about, tho again I do not know for sure. We'll have to wait and see when I get the first shipment in soon. Hang tough!  

Personally I have no issue with the grip on my proto whatsoever and I normally hate full grips. This is one of only a few full grips that I actually LIKE and it is VERY repeatable and comfortable. But, like everything else, I'm sure some will like them, and some will prefer to take it off and wrap the grip. There is no grip on the market that EVERY person can pick up, and immediately like. Not possible. But this one feels good to many, most who have handled my bow like it.

Yes, split grips are a possibility sometime in the future, but I've been told "not for awhile"--- just in case anyone was getting notions of ordering a bow with them soon.

Very soon now....almost there... I'll leave you with a pic of Chris's XT, the one (I think) that Stu was shooting--


----------



## Rolex24

*Rear Stabilizer Hole* 

Kevin, 
One change I'd like to see is a stainless bushing on the rear stabilzer hole. The one on my M3K(bushingless) is pretty much stripped out(darn aluminum is just too soft or I'm just too strong/stupid). Anyway, my buddies Bowtech Old Glory has bushings both front and back.....it's a great idea...especially for target shooters using offsets and shooters employing an STS system.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Rolex24-

I'll ask them about it.


----------



## [email protected]

Pinwheel12,

Thanks. Hopefully it'll be like the proto-type.

What's the gizmo on the stabilizer (top of the frame) in the last pic? Sliding weight adjustment?


----------



## Hans

[email protected] said:


> What's the gizmo on the stabilizer (top of the frame) in the last pic? Sliding weight adjustment?


Yes
its part of the Merlin stabilizer system


----------



## shawn_in_MA

I can't wait until the production bows get here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Especially the LH ones :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Sagittarius

Kevin,

The XT looks real good in your last pic, especially with accessories mounted.
Don't like viewing a bow in that position though.
Thought I would rotate it and see how it looks.  


Sag.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Well thanks Sag ol buddy!  You know I wouldn't steer you wrong, and I'm telling ya, you are going to want to try one of these.

But you already knew that, didn't you? :thumb:


----------



## field14

'bout the only thing not MERLIN on the bow appears to be the arrow rest.

Looks like a Merlin OMEGA site, and a MERLIN stabilizer system to boot, along with the new MERLIN bow! AWESOME.

I ordered up mine in BLACK with gold and/or silver inserts....Hopefully, only a month to go before I get my mitts on it.

field14


----------



## X traordanaire

*alpha*

is that the alpha cam or a short draw viper, i would like to see a pic of the alpha. 
Just order mine, silver with aqua inserts, alpha 27.5" 50-60#s, now the wait.


----------



## stu369

X traordanaire said:


> is that the alpha cam or a short draw viper, i would like to see a pic of the alpha.
> Just order mine, silver with aqua inserts, alpha 27.5" 50-60#s, now the wait.


that is a short draw viper cam, set at about your spec, pushing out a 27.5" CAE Phantom at exactly 300fps, have to wait a little longer to see the alpha's


----------



## Sagittarius

Pinwheel,

Although, I still think my Super Nova is the prettiest Merlin around, the XT does grow on you and looks better than I first thought.
It's, actually, a cool looking bow, once you study the geometry.  
To me, it's better looking than Green Horn, Hoyt, and the Martin bows it has been compared to.
It should be a great all around bow for target, 3-D or hunting.
I would rather have one for hunting since I have all the target bows I need.  


Sag.


----------



## field14

I hear tell that the days of the "bushing" in the cams is gone with the Merlin XS and XT....I hear tell that the MERLINS have ROLLER BEARINGS in the cams...THAT will eliminated a lot of headaches with the wear of the bushings and perhaps reduce some of the friction and source of squeaks and noise?

Also, just thought of it, but I also hear tell that the STRINGS AND CABLES are going to be solid stuff...452X with SERVED end loops and good, solid center servings on the bow string...the OLD Merlin strings worked just fine, but I hear tell the new ones are as good or better than some of the custom ones out there> 
Would be a nice deal if a person does NOT have to spend another "C-note" to get decent strings and cables? Just one more thing that makes the MERLINS even more competitive and better suiting of the pocket book.

Can you imagine getting a bow this well built....and once 'on line' getting it in two weeks or less and it is MADE TO YOUR SPEC for drawlength, with GREAT strings and cables that WORK? Awesome.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Sag- yeah, it definately grows on you....especially when you shoot some of your best scores in over a decade with it!  

Field14- Yep, bearings are now in the Merlin camp, as are strings and cables made with care from top-shelf 452X. Great stuff!  

Hows about another tidbit for the weekend--XT black in full view--


----------



## centerx

Darn Pinwheel that these bows look incredible. I will admit I thought that the inserts may have looked a little “tacky” in the earlier mock-ups you showed but the real life photos prove that they look outstanding.

Nice curves as well.. Great specs.. Merlin seems to have it all together.


----------



## field14

OH MY GOD.......You are a RAT, Kevin!

You dun made me crap my pants! You posted a pic of one of the two ordered configurations of my XT! Black with SILVER inserts.....the other being BLACK with GOLD inserts! 

I can well imagine what BLACK with GREEN or RED inserts would be like! AWESOME.

What a great looking shooting machine they have come up with! And, like the Merlin reputation...it will shoot BETTER than it looks too!

C'mon November and get here quickly!

field14


----------



## Alex Greig

I am going for black with red inserts, I think it will look mighty fine :shade:


----------



## X traordanaire

*xt*

i went with the silver riser and aqua inserts, should look great with the sure loc athens, this bow is going to turn some heads thats for sure.

is it november yet?


----------



## archagator

*Merlin Was'nt Just A Wizard*

any pics of the new camo?   :secret:


----------



## Easykeeper

That black XT looks great! I especially like the charcoal limbs. When I ordered my XT I thought long and hard over camo or black. Being mainly a hunter I went with camo/black limbs. If I had known at the time the limbs on the target bows would be charcoal instead of silver, I might have gone with the black and done a little temporary camo job for hunting in the fall. I'll bet the camo will look great too. Can't wait for them to start shipping, hopefully soon... :tongue: :banana:


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Just wondering Kevin, which riser is the final version? At least to me they look different.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

centerX--Thanks for the thumbs up!  

Field14--Tom, I plumb forgot what combo you ordered, that was the very first XT out the door according to Ben. (But it wasn't yours, sorry.Alphas in November) :mg: 

Alex---That will look quite sharp! :thumbs_up 

X traordanaire- It'll be here before you know it.  

Archagator- Not yet Mr. P, soon tho!  

Easykeeper-- Thanks--yep the camo will be superb too. :smile: 

DLE---Both risers are the same. Different camera angle is all. :cam: 

I am getting jazzed now myself for them to get here! :target:


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Did mine go out the door


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

MM3K-

I was wondering the same thing from Kevin's last comment, hopefully that means the 1st shipment has left the building.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Hopfully, I want to shoot some deer cause I'm getting hungry :wink:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Nothing has shipped yet to Merlin USA, but will soon I'm told. That particular bow happened to be an England order that was placed in early July.

I'm still shooting my Max Xtreme too for hunting until I receive shipment. it still shoots fine and will harvest deer if i see one.... around here that is the tough part... :mg: 

Merlin USA advertising has started too! I received a copy of National Bowhunter today and there is a 1/2 page ad of a camo XS in it.  

Watch for future ads in other Bowhunting and Target publications too such as Bow and Arrow Hunting, 3DTimes/US and International Archer, and others. :wink:


----------



## LeEarl

So, what is the wait on the XT right now?? Might have to pick one up


----------



## Scepter II

They are a very nice looking bow, the grip and grip angle look very nice and i like the look of the black riser with balck limbs


----------



## Pinwheel 12

First production run of Viper cam bows are being assembled as we speak, but they are all sold. 

Second production run of risers are being cut as we speak, those will be delivered in both Viper and Alpha configurations, along with some LH models also to come in November I'm told. Better than half of them are now sold too, and more orders are coming in daily.

Best thing----get one on order! If you do it soon, you'll probably see it before Thanksgiving in either configuration. Once we can get caught up and Merlin USA stocked, deliveries will be less than a week to any dealer or their customers in the continental USA. Can't beat that! :thumb:


----------



## MerlinMax3000

I think it will be great for Merlin to have the advertising here in the states so more can discover the joy of shooting a Merlin. This year is going to be big for merlin


----------



## Twiztd1

Kevin, So no lefty stuff til Nov? Man I can't wait. :banana: :drool:


----------



## ursonvs

Twiztd1 said:


> Kevin, So no lefty stuff til Nov? Man I can't wait.



sean, i'm trying not to look at that riser, cause everytime i do i see another two months of hamburger helper nights and i literally can't eat anymore of that crap.

make sure kevin when you send him his bow its a black riser with pink sticker inserts.

jus for your info sean, bought a breat cancer awareness bracelet the other day. ladies at wally world were selling them and you popped into my mind, scarey thought i know.

A.I.A.F.I.P


----------



## Twiztd1

Lee, I thought about the pink inserts but went with straight black. I will build the usual pink, black string combo for it though. 

thanks for the thoughts on the bracelet. 

Six letters to live by. Can't believe you remembered those. Too funny.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

sean since u have 1 on the way I guess u won't need to shoot mine :wink:


----------



## Twiztd1

By the sounds of it though yours will be here before mine. So if your offer still stands I would like to shoot it. :biggrin1:


----------



## MerlinMax3000

sure. Your name is that from Twiztid the group in Detroit?


----------



## Twiztd1

Nope my string company. Twiztd Custom Bowstrings. If you ever need one let me know.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Sean-

Yes you are correct, no lefties until November sometime, along with the Alpha bows.

AND....I WILL have more pics very soon, and hopefully confirmation of shipment of the first batch of right-hand Viper bows. The wait (for some anyway) is nearly over. :thumbs_up


----------



## Twiztd1

Kevin, Thanks for the update. I will be awaitng her arrival.


----------



## Easykeeper

Imagine my suprise when I opened the January '06 issue of "Bow and Arrow Hunting" and found a full page add for the Merlin XS. Sure looked nice in it's camo trim. Even though I am eagerly awaiting my XT, in some ways I think the XS is a nicer looking bow. The add looks great and I hope it gets Merlin some much deserved attention from American shooters. Even though I'm not the biggest fan of the "realistic" type of camo, I think the new Merlin design looks pretty nice. I'm glad they offer the matte black limb option, that's what I ordered on my camo XT, but Merlin (Pinwheel?) did a great job with the new design.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Wow, we didn't expect that ad out until the end of the month...but hey, that's fine! :smile: 

How's about some new pics for the weekend? Camo pics coming soon I'm told, but I've got these for now, and PSI @ work should be happy this time around. 

Grip pic #1 with no grip--


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Grip Area Pic #2


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Grip Area pic #3


----------



## Pinwheel 12

XT in Silver with Red inserts---


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Amazing what an insert change will do!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

One more of the red so you can see the limb.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

That's it for now----again, the camo pics will be coming soon, as will more black riser pics. Have a good weekend! :thumbs_up


----------



## stu369

Pinwheel 12 said:


> XT in Silver with Red inserts---


My bow is the star of the show!! collected it from the factory this morning
Tuned it today and have sight marks now (thanks to Archers Advantage)
Got a tournament tomorrow, I will write a review after that.
Shoots great - well worth the wait!!!!
shooting a 350grain arrow at 284fps, with the axle length and brace height to be able to control it.

To anyone considering one of these bows - just buy it! - it is worth every penny!!!


----------



## olehemlock

stu369 said:


> My bow is the star of the show!! collected it from the factory this morning
> Tuned it today and have sight marks now (thanks to Archers Advantage)
> Got a tournament tomorrow, I will write a review after that.
> Shoots great - well worth the wait!!!!
> shooting a 350grain arrow at 284fps, with the axle length and brace height to be able to control it.
> 
> To anyone considering one of these bows - just buy it! - it is worth every penny!!!


 Whats your draw length and draw weight, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## stu369

Draw length measured to the throat of the riser = 28 1/4" 
The draw weight is 59lbs


----------



## olehemlock

stu369 said:


> Draw length measured to the throat of the riser = 28 1/4"
> The draw weight is 59lbs


350gr., 284fps. I am Impressed.


----------



## [email protected]

:teeth:


----------



## stu369

I am as well!!
tight groups at everything up to 80 yards so far, groups no bigger than 4" at 80 yards - and thats with only basic tuning, Ben set the bow up today and my first arrow through paper was a perfect bullet hole - if you didn't see where the arrow went you would have to look carefully to find the hole!!!!

Well done to everyone at Merlin, another great bow - watch out hoyt, matthews and bowtech!!!!


----------



## field14

I might be biased, but whatever someone earlier said about the "cheesy" looking inserts.....I dunno.

Seems to me to be the best idea to come along in a super long time....Three color choices in risers, but all sorts of color selections for the inserts....and every color insert I've seen thus far looks far from "cheesy".

Must be nice to have the XT in hand...but I"m assuming those are Viper cams.....

I can wait for mine....barely......

field14


----------



## Jbird

*Red Inserts*

Those red inserts don't look overly cheezy. Bet they would also look cool in the black riser with some red cams to match.
Jbird


----------



## field14

JBird,
Just remember the past...everyone thought that only BLUE would be a winning bow....so RED might only be for 2nd place, hahahahah.

But I think red cams would overdo things quite a bit and hit the red zone and ruin the effect.

Just an opinion, however.

field14


----------



## field14

But then again, how about blue, red, blue, red...or red, white, blue and alternate them on the other side of the riser? HMMMMMMMM>>>>>>

Or, green white red.....alternated on the other side of the riser?

Lots of interesting options available that aren't on any other bow out there. And if you tire of it....get new inserts instead of an entirely new bow?

field14


----------



## stu369

*Hunter Round*

Shot a hunter round with my XT today, scored better than I have in the last 3 years!!!!!!
it is so stable at full draw, I would have thought it would throw a bad shot out into the 3 but it didn't the bow is amazingly forgiving!.


----------



## Alex Greig

Come on then STU lets see some photos


----------



## Pinwheel 12

stu369 said:


> Shot a hunter round with my XT today, scored better than I have in the last 3 years!!!!!!
> it is so stable at full draw, I would have thought it would throw a bad shot out into the 3 but it didn't the bow is amazingly forgiving!.



Stu you have found out exactly what I did earlier on with my XT proto---the forgiveness and accuracy of this particular bow and it's geometry is nothing short of amazing, especially at the speed that it is tossing an arrow. As I've stated many times previously, I have not shot the scores that I have shot with the XT proto this year in over a decade, and that says alot in itself. Glad to get a second thumbs up and see very similar results from someone else who has shot a production model in competition.... and seeing as it was your very first shoot with it, it can only get better too as you become more used to the bow... Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## stu369

photos will follow shortly, as soon as i can get them onto my computer


----------



## Twiztd1

Oh c'mon you guys are killing me over here. November can't come soon enough. :drool: 

Kevin, If you remember let me know when mine ships to us so I can get ready for it PLEASE. The strings will be ready as soon as it gets here all I need are thos sepcs when you get them.


----------



## stu369

*XT Shooting Pics*

Shooting Pics of the XT
As requested


----------



## Alex Greig

Very nice Stu, hope mine comes soon.


----------



## field14

That looks like one awesome shooting machine in your hands, Stu.

I like the red inserts and silver riser, but I'm partial to the black risers...hehehehe.

Nice group too.

I see you took the wood grip off and you are using wrap around the grip portion? Reasons? Just curious.

field14


----------



## stu369

The group wasn't the only group like that today! all of them were very similar.
I have taken the grip off because, as you may have seen in the picture, I have quite large hands and the grip is quite small.
I use self amalgamating tape as a grip, its not too sticky but it welds itself together and stays in place for ages, gives a better grip in the wet too.
I have been averaging around 510 to 515 on field and hunter rounds, I get this bow for one day and I scored 534, with an afternoon half of 271.
I am very impressed and delighted with it, the scores can only get better from here :thumbs_up :banana:


----------



## field14

270 halves are NOT easy to come by at any time....let alone the first time out with a new stick! Good job, and I'm sure you are very happy with the results as well.

Sounds like your new Merlin XT rocks! So much for NEEDING a long ata bow of 43" or longer to score well on field or hunter....hehehehe.

field14


----------



## stu369

I was pleased with the 271 half, but I know that I could have done better. A few dropped shots due to not being used to the cams and creeping forward so that the release goes off without me wanting it to - I think that eliminating them I could have got at least 6 more points in the afternoon half.
The morning half I put down to getting used to the bow.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Alright Stu-

Since Kevin wouldn't do it, just come out and tell everyone how the new cams feel or don't feel.


----------



## stu369

The feel of the new cams, 

They are hard to describe - smooth, probably due to the 4 bearings set into them. drawing the bow - much like any other speed cam for loading the weight on, but at the same time like nothing you have ever felt before!
at full draw you drop into a hole (for want of a better word) the stop is solid, and I mean SOLID!!! but don't relax or take it for granted that it will stay there as it will BITE! (probably why they call it the Viper cam)
Don't let that put you off because at full draw it is like you are in another world! the bow just sits there on the spot with no movement at all, it seems like it is glued to the spot.
the shot is fast and true, even bad shots are taken out to some degree by this bow, it seems like it has a mission to shoot great arrows all the time - and it does!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

And there ya go.... Again not at all unlike what I described about the proto originally a few hundred posts ago. 

Thanks Stu, nice description--IMHO you are "spot on" with it. :smile:


----------



## TN Hunter

*Pinwheel*

Any idea what speeds are coming out of the Viper cams at shorter draw lengths. Around 26"?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

The speeds are all relative---this is one seriously fast puppy with the Viper cam, especially when considering that it sports a full 7.5" brace height that is very forgiving too!

My prototype is running 307fps with a 295grain (5 grains over IBO) arrow at 58lbs and 28.5" drawlength. Mine also gets 284fps with a 350g arrow at those specs, exactly what Stu gets out of his production XT with around the same. So if you are running 26", one can deduct 2.5" off of my drawlength . Most bows give up right around 9-10fps or so per inch of drawlength, so my "guesstimate" would be somewhere around 275-285fps with an arrow 5 grains over IBO at 26" and 58lbs. I do not yet have any here to test for you, but will soon and will run one and post it for the short-draw archers once I do. :wink: 

No matter what I do know it will run with the best of them on the market today that have similar configurations--- and faster than most.


----------



## lady_merlin

*Good to see!*

So glad to see the great response to Merlin's new line. Seems like the Merlin secret is out. Have to wait to get my own XT until spring, but for sure will be "borrowing" hubby's bow once in a while come November.  I'm slightly jealous. I'm anxious to feel the new cams. Don't know if I can wait until spring to have my own!!!
Keep up the good work, guys!
Renee


----------



## stu369

Thanks Pinwheel - you shall be selling hundreds if not thousands of these babies very soon.

19,000 views!!! can we hit the 20,000????? I think we can


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Thanks Stu, hope you're right---I don't like to count my chickens before they're in the coop but it does look very promising, doesn't it? I'm thinking the ATA show might just be very busy..

And we'll probably clear 20,000 views before we even get the camo pics posted....well, maybe not.... :noidea:


----------



## xtracker

Will the Viper cams be available on any of the other bows?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Not at the present time, no. Only on the XT and XS.


----------



## Alex Greig

Just spoken to Angie at Merlin and my bow should be ready on Thursday


----------



## MerlinMax3000

had a deer bust me with my target bow hpoe my new XT comes soon


----------



## five60

Just wanted to drop in and say hi. Plus a big thank you for all the feedback you have been giving. Also an apology, of sorts, for all you people who have ordered and are anxiously waiting delivery of their new bows. I say ‘of sorts’ because I did promise some of the bows would be there by now, so sorry about that. However, we are taking our time on this first batch to be sure they are as perfect as can be, and for that reason there has been a delay. Some of the final touches we thought would be simple have taken longer than expected, resulting in them being few weeks late. 

We have been working on these new bows for so long now they almost feel like a member of the family! It will be nice to send them out into the big wide world.

Good news is that we are assembling bows now, and a limited few have found new homes already. Not much longer to wait, and thanks for your patience. You won’t be disappointed!

Here are a few pictures of the camo bows to keep you going…

All the best.

Ben Jones
Merlin Bows


----------



## five60

XS final version.


----------



## five60

no.2


----------



## five60

no.3


----------



## MN Archer

*Ooooo yeah....*

:jaw: ohmigod.... I think I'm in love.... I was planning on buying gifts for friends and family this year, but not any more! I'm going to be buying MYSELF a gift this go-round! Ok, so it's selfish... but just LOOK at these BOWS!


----------



## Twiztd1

Kevin, Do you have updated AMO and IBO ratings for the new bows?


----------



## Easykeeper

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
Nice, nice, nice! I'm not sure if those are the camo limbs or the optional matte black, but that is one fine looking bow! :thumbs_up

If mine shows up in the next couple of weeks I might have to reevaluate my decision to stick with my Max3000 for this fall. I'd rather be hunting than fooling around with my bow this time of year, but it would be VERY hard to leave a machine like that at home... :wink:


----------



## scooby3xs

Ben!

Welcome to this crazy place they call AT! The bows thus far look totally awesome and certainly believe that they will carry along the quality Merlin bows have had in the past! I cannot wait for mine to arrive (oh the perils of being a "southpaw")! But in the meantime, my trusty & true Max3000 & Super Nova is carrying me along!

Keep up the excellent work and send some along to the US - we need to get Kevin busy!!! :wink: 

All the best!

Denise


----------



## olehemlock

That XS is one sweet looking bow. Its defintiely got its own style. If that Merlin shoots anything like it looks....I'm in trouble


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Sean-

We never ran AMO tests on the bows, but the IBO ratings will remain the same across the board and will be about dead on at actual poundage and drawlengths. String and cable specs will be coming soon as well, tho I do not have the info in hand yet. We still need to finalize measurements and get the charts done.

Those are some great shots of the XS--- thanks to Ben for helping out and letting everyone know the deal on delivery even tho he is pretty busy right now! :thumbs_up 

How about an XT in camo to further whet your appetites---


----------



## Pinwheel 12

One more---close up of the camo inserts---pics do not do any of the inserts justice tho and one needs to view them in person I'm told. (I only have my target prototype inserts here, but if you enlarge this pic of these camo ones at the factory a bit you can pull out all kinds of detail and color that you would see in person but will miss in the regular sized pic or those with poor camera angle.)


----------



## huntelk

*absolutely amazing*

I can't wait to shoot the XT!


----------



## Michigander

That is one good looking bow!
I've stayed out of this thread for the most part, but I'm actually getting excited about the arrival of these bows to my shop!  
That camo bow looks like it could be taken to the woods one day and then taken to the shooting line to be shown off the next.  
Looks like you guys at Merlin have actually solved the problem of having a target bow that can be sold again as a hunting bow. Those of us that pay for our equipment love our target colors, but cringe when you know that eventually you'll want to get a new bow and sell the old one.( even though Merlins hold their value very well regardless). 
That bow looks outstanding in her camo inserts and I'll bet would look just as good in a few of the other inserts to come. (wood grain, black, ect.)
It was brought to my attention that I will now have to come up with custom arrows that will match these new bows.....................not a problem Dan......thats a problem I don't mind having, in fact, I've got some ideas already :nod: 
Really looking forward to shooting these babys. Keep up the good work! I look for Merlin to have an outstanding year here in the states. If they shoot as is reported, it will be well deserved too!
Jerry


----------



## Easykeeper

Michigander is right on. Finally a camo bow with class :thumbs_up(although my Sherwood Forest M3K is pretty easy on the eyes). Not that target colors don't look nice and camo bows aren't effective, but it's nice to be able to get something in between. I think the Safari color scheme from Hoyt is nice, but from the photos it looks like Merlin has upped the bar! :wink:


----------



## GBMerlinMaid

*Getting mine soon too!*

My new XS is ready too - picking it up Saturday, just can't WAIT!!!!!!!! :teeth: :shade:


----------



## Alex Greig

I hope the postman is on the ball because I am getting VERY excited now.   

Funny but i wasn't this excited about getting my Hoyt last year


----------



## shawn_in_MA

:tongue: :tongue: That looks absolutely incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Makes up my mind what I need to order for a color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stu369

GBMerlinMaid said:


> My new XS is ready too - picking it up Saturday, just can't WAIT!!!!!!!! :teeth: :shade:


I will probably see you up there then, a friend of mine is picking her XS up too.


----------



## stu369

I just noticed - over 20,000 views!!!!! is this a record?


----------



## chrisbaggy

*XT camo*

hehe that XT in camo is mine!!! i actually got it here!!

very nice bow and feeling very happy cant wait to get back on the range


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Alex Greig said:


> I hope the postman is on the ball because I am getting VERY excited now.
> 
> Funny but i wasn't this excited about getting my Hoyt last year


I think thats your british heritage kicking in. :thumbs_up 

I know one small reason that I shoot merlin.. is that it's british made. My Half Irish, quarter British and quarter Dutch. My mum and sister were in GBR not to long ago.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Many of us on this side of the pond have some english blood in us somewhere, sure. But that is not why I personally shoot Merlin bows. I shoot them because they are superb in build quality as well as shootability. IMHO there are many "good" bows on the market today, but very few "great" ones. I feel that Merlin is definately one of the few "great" bows, and the one that fits and shoots the best for me. I am certainly biased, but.....

I also see that more and more people are starting to feel the same way....

Cool! :bump2:


----------



## Jim G

*COME ON somebody!!! Tell me how it shoots...*

Because it is one incredibly beautiful bow. Thanks Stu for your thoughts,

I had a M3K but didn't like it's grip. This thing has a removable/modifyable grip...hmmmm.

Tell me more about the Viper cam. Does it have horizontal nock travel?

Jim G,


----------



## Jim G

*'shopped for Red White and Blue*










Next is camo inserts....

Jim


----------



## Jim G

*XT camo*










Enjoy

Jim


----------



## GBMerlinMaid

*see you there Saturday*

Hi Stu,

well I'm going to be there 9am opening time!!!
Having the limbs changed on my Quest35 at the same time so its going to be a big day


----------



## stu369

Thanks Jim G, 

I have wondered what my bow would look like with different inserts, quite like the red white and blue, but I would have put them in alternate holes rather than red at the top white middle and blue bottom.
in answer to your first question, this bow has horizontal nock travel, they built a machine while testing the cam design to measure nock travel, ben tweaked the design until they got it perfect.
I removed the grip as it was too small for my hands, under the grip the handle is lightly chamfered on the edges, I find that much more positive than a wood grip.
If you would like to know more just ask. :shade:


----------



## stu369

GBMerlinMaid said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> well I'm going to be there 9am opening time!!!
> Having the limbs changed on my Quest35 at the same time so its going to be a big day


GBMerlinMaid please check your PM


----------



## Jim G

*Stu*

Alternating red white blue looks too "clown" to me But here it is.









Have you shot the XS?

Take care,
Jim


----------



## stu369

Jim G
I haven't shot the XS yet - I felt that it was too short an ATA for me (284fps from my XT - I don't need more than that)
I have drawn the bow though, very nice, anyone looking for ultimate speed should try one.


----------



## stu369

yes now that I have seen it, it does look too 'clown' to me too!!


----------



## field14

Alternating red, white, and blue doesn't look as good as having red top (or bottom) white and then blue (bottom or top)....but it does look just fine to me.

Italians can have the green white and red, and others can mix/match to their hearts content.

The camo inserts on the silver look just fine as well! A lot of versatility to be able to change the look without changing the entire bow!

field14


----------



## X traordanaire

*alpha*

just curious, what are the specs of the alpha cams on the xt, i know the speed is 300 but does it have a larger brace hight, like the rapid 2 to the omega? 

want to see a pic of this cam. the suspense is killing me, 

november yet?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Many of us on this side of the pond have some english blood in us somewhere, sure. But that is not why I personally shoot Merlin bows. I shoot them because they are superb in build quality as well as shootability. IMHO there are many "good" bows on the market today, but very few "great" ones. I feel that Merlin is definately one of the few "great" bows, and the one that fits and shoots the best for me. I am certainly biased, but.....
> 
> I also see that more and more people are starting to feel the same way....
> 
> Cool! :bump2:



Both my parents are European.. So I am a little less removed from the my British blood. :thumbs_up 

I only named it as a small reason. The other reasons are the build quality, shootability, service. :thumbs_up I am happy every time I see a new merlin bow hit the market. Even if I don't own it.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Jim G-

Thanks for the thoughts on insert variations/combos---we would like to keep the "mock-ups" out now however as we are now taking pics of finished bows and actual inserts and would not want customers to get confused thinking the mock-up pics were actual bows that are going out the door---that's where the "tacky" word first came in some time ago until we had a chance to show everyone the actual finished product and inserts... We did that photoshop stuff back when we had no other recourse, but little by little you will see more finished bow pics in varying color schemes. Having said that I do like the red, white, and blue in line and much like the others think the alternating design looks "clownish". Thanks again for your insight.  The Viper cam as stated has straight nock travel and handles a variety of arrow spines comfortably, much less critical than twins or solos that do not have it.

Xtraordinaire--- Alpha specs are not set in stone as yet, so we cannot comment on them yet yet. Have to wait until November---I'll get something up ASAP.  

Dylan---Understood completely, no worries. :thumbs_up


----------



## X traordanaire

*specs*

thanks keven, for all the insight on the new merlins. its awesome to have a bow company talk one on one with people. truly a great bow and company.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Appreciate the kind words Jonathan, and it is no problem, even tho we are pretty busy---our customers are the ones who keep us going, so of course it is our responsibility to answer all questions we can, when we can. Thanks again.


----------



## karday

Pinwheel: I recently got a shirt and hat from you all and evrry time I have worn it someone asked me if I was a member of some organization of amateur magicians or if I liked some sort of PDA device. Sure woul dbe nice if you had archery in or around the Merlin logo. Or a separate patch we could buy. Just a thought!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Karday--

Thanks for the input. Other companies are like Merlin with their logos---Hoyt has an apple and yet is one of the biggest bow companies out there. Mathews has "catch us if you can" under their name in script, that's it, ditto there. Others too just have a company logo much like Merlin does. I do understand your viewpoint however and we do appreciate the input---we will keep that in mind when and if we upgrade the logo in the future.

SOON, I figure most everyone in the USA will know who Merlin is anyway, much like they do in Europe.


----------



## Jim G

*Pinwheel12*

Sorry about not marking them as mock-ups. If you wan't I'll have them deleted.

I kinda like the camo version....

Let me know if you want them taken down.

Jim


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Jim-

No biggie really, but I hope you understand what I'm saying.... If they were marked as mock-ups that would be nice, if not no sweat and no I don't think it necessary to delete them. As stated it does give different looks to viewers, so again thank-you for the efforts.


----------



## ManHunter

*Wow!*

Those are some really beautiful bows. This thread has really grown in the past week or so! This question may have already been answered, but I'm not searching through 13 pages of posts. I've already sent my inquiry to Pinwheel, but out of curiosity, what are these bows selling for (dollars preferably)?


----------



## Jim G

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Jim-
> 
> No biggie really, but I hope you understand what I'm saying.... If they were marked as mock-ups that would be nice, if not no sweat and no I don't think it necessary to delete them. As stated it does give different looks to viewers, so again thank-you for the efforts.


Pinwheel 12,
I do understand completely. They have been marked. Please forgive me for not asking permission first.

I second the price and availability request.

Jim G,


----------



## MerlinMax3000

See all these pics but when will they be available in the US


----------



## Pinwheel 12

MM3K--As soon as I know an exact delivery date, you will too.  The first batch of USA-bound bows are being built as we speak so it can't be that far off. As Ben stated we apologize for the delays that set them back a couple of weeks.

MSRP Pricing has been discussed earlier, ($899 for camo XT, $839 for camo XS, target models $30 more) and actual dealer pricing will vary from that.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Any pics with black inserts on hunting XT


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Not yet.


----------



## karday

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Karday--
> 
> Thanks for the input. Other companies are like Merlin with their logos---Hoyt has an apple and yet is one of the biggest bow companies out there. Mathews has "catch us if you can" under their name in script, that's it, ditto there. Others too just have a company logo much like Merlin does. I do understand your viewpoint however and we do appreciate the input---we will keep that in mind when and if we upgrade the logo in the future.
> 
> SOON, I figure most everyone in the USA will know who Merlin is anyway, much like they do in Europe.



Roger the logo importance and in fact I was not even suggesting any change to it. I was suggesting offering some option stating what Merlin manufacturers. A separate patch we could sew under the logo would be great. It is no surprise to us in archery that the activity could stand a shot in the arm in an effort to return it to its' former popularity. No one thing like a patch would create instant recovery but it is one of many things to help make archery a household word of sorts like "Thermos Bottle or Xerox machine". Too many people think only of archery from a hunting perspective. With all the types of events to enjoy archery can be for everyone. It can be done at all age levels and in backyards or even in basements. It can be as challenging as you want to make it or just a recreational family activity. Just looking to ways to create situations where someone would come up and ask "do you actually do archery?"? How do you get started? etc.


----------



## olehemlock

Black accessaries sure are going to look nice on these new camo XT's and XS's(hogg-it & prolite 500) A camo or black thermal wrap for the bridge of the riser would make a nice accessary also :teeth:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Karday--yep a separate patch or embroidery might be the ticket, we'll have to chew on that a bit but you're right that we need to develop more exposure to the sport itself.

Olehemlock-- I agree---camo stuff will look great as well. :thumbs_up


----------



## Alex Greig

Mine turned up today. 

Shoots like a dream. I have only shot a couple of dozen arrows at 20 and 30 yds and I need to refletch 2 of them.

It is heavier than my Ultrasport which seems to suit me, and i find the wooden grip seems to suit me fine aswell. 

Can't wait till Sunday when I can shoot a scoring round.


----------



## BIGT

*Merlin*

You guys might laugh at me, but I have never heard of Merlin until this post. Where is one to go to buy one? Are these the bows to get? I would appreciate any more info on them I could get. They look great. Thanks


----------



## field14

Get ahold of Pinwheel12...he is the head honcho for Merlin, USA and all Merlins coming to the USA run through Kevin.

Unbelievable that this thread has 495 posts and over 20,000 "hits"...and is still going strong.

The bows are getting closer to arrival, and the enthusiasm is rising by the day.

Take a look back starting with pages 11-on and scroll thru for the pics....and the CAMO/Hunting Merlin XT and XS are something to behold. Some folks have taken "liberties" with photoshop to help us visualize what the bows MIGHT look like with different colored inserts....but the REAL Merlin inserts are much more special that what Photoshop can provide.

field14


----------



## ursonvs

black riser/ red cutouts = oh my.....sekshieeee!


----------



## Twiztd1

Looks like hamburger helper for you there pal.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

BIGT-

Many people have not heard about Merlin here in the USA, but as you can see from the amount of interest here, that is changing VERY quickly. They are IMHO the best built, best shooting bows on the market today, and these new bows are nothing short of incredible in both their design and shootability.

Read this thread, then do a search of "Merlin" and you will find tons of extra info right here on AT. After that, you can keep www.merlin-bows.co.uk saved and get more info when the website is back online with the 2006 updates in about a week. Full color catalogs will be coming in about a month, and advertising in both bowhunting and target publications is already ongoing. Thanks for the compliments, and we hope you get a chance to try one out in the future. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## GBMerlinMaid

*Got mine!!!!*

Went down to Loughborough yesterday (about a 6 hour round trip) to Merlin UK to pick up my new XS (black with pink inserts  ) - met up up with Stu while I was there (hi Stu).  
Shot my Quest35 thru the speed gun (shooting Easton navigator 880s, 25inch draw), 223fps on 38lb peak.
Put XS thru speed gun, same arrows and poundage, 248fps, a whacking 25fps increase. :thumbs_up 
Absolutely wonderful to shoot - the viper cams weren't half as scary as I'd thought they'd be. My thanks to Chris and Ben who put up with me for most of the day while we got everything set up exactly right!
Been out today getting some sight marks since its such a beautiful day here in Yorkshire - quite unusual for October really.
Now for the piccies.......if I can ever get them to load


----------



## field14

That be a very pertiful setup! You Brits are just making us Americans JEALOUS and chomping at the bit to get OUR XT's and XS's! No fair....hahahahahaha.

field14 :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :tongue:


----------



## GBMerlinMaid

*Well Pink is good.....*



field14 said:


> That be a very pertiful setup! You Brits are just making us Americans JEALOUS and chomping at the bit to get OUR XT's and XS's! No fair....hahahahahaha.
> 
> field14 :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :tongue:


Well there was quite a bit of slobbering down the club where I shoot too - so hopefully get some converts back from Hoyt - I have the theory that they'll need better bows to get near my scores!  

Was EXCELLENT at Merlin. Ben showed us round the workshop, and the whole process of what goes into making these bows - saw a lot of components, risers etc bound for the USA.....a real eye opener. Also saw all the vinyl they use for making the inserts, some real WOW colour combinations possible... :tongue:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

:thumbs_up Congrats GBMerlinMaid, that is a nice looking setup! You're also getting VERY nice speed out of it at 25" and 38lbs especially considering you are shooting an arrow roughly 60-80 grains over IBO legal weight! Excellent!  

Cannot wait to see some over here! :whip:


----------



## baldmountain

So after all this yattering on about the XT and XS, is there any recurve news?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Yeah, the limbs and the riser kick arse.. :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Alex--- I apologize as I did not scroll back far enough to catch your post earlier---that is another fine looking bow! Congratulations, I hope you shoot some great scores with it as the others of us have done with our versions! :thumb:

Baldmountain---Recurve news is that the Elite recurve riser is still available and in stock!


----------



## ursonvs

Twiztd1 said:


> Looks like hamburger helper for you there pal.


these is your black riser/pink sticker bow , get'er done sean!!!

you hush....as much as i eat of that product to afford new toys, they should sponsor me in a ad for a hunting magazine.

kevin, as far as i can tell merlin has really impressed me this year compared to the other"big name" companies. tell them boys across the big pond +rep in my book!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Final Specs

Just wondering what the "final" specs of the XT are?

Better yet, how about someone who has theirs measure up the A-A & Brace height for me, just wondering if it changed from the original posted specs.


----------



## five60

The merlin web site is now up at www.merlin-bows.co.uk The dealer pages are not yet updated but will be over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## scooby3xs

Site looks awesome! Doing a great job! Can't wait to see it completed!! :first: 

:star: Denise :star:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

I sure hope the recurve limbs are still being made by border.. their limbs are awsome :thumbs_up. I guess there has to be some modification done to the website.  By the way, the site looks awsome and the inserts look very cool!


----------



## Jim G

I wonder how I'm gonna get one of these to try out here in central KY?

Hey Kevin, how about a road-trip?? LOL.

Hope to see/shoot one soon.

Jim


----------



## Easykeeper

The website looks great! Plenty of detail and photos, it really gives the visitor a lot of information and a good "feel" for the new bows. I like the photos of the bows in action and the views from multiple angles. Compared to the amount of info on other manufacturer's websites, Merlin-bows.co.uk is a cut above. Not that that's a suprise or anything...   

I wonder if the website will have the same amount of detail on the other bows in the Merlin line? Which ones will be carried over into 2006 with the new XT and XS???


----------



## Pinwheel 12

The website looks great---and it even has complete archives with all specs so people can look stuff up about their current models! Well done Ben! 

This will probably be my last post for a bit---I am off after tomorrow to hug a tree for a week in the midwest, trying to get a glimpse of those monster whitetails out there. It'll be good to get the short(and much needed!) break, and hopefully by the time I get back we'll have some bows already sent out and we can get everyone rolling with their new bows here in the USA. ( and maybe I can get my new XS too! )

Yep, the Merlin USA offices will be open next week without me, very busy!

See ya soon! :thumbs_up


----------



## Easykeeper

Good luck Pinwheel, Bambi beware...  :fear:


----------



## Sagittarius

Kevin,

Are you going on that trip you won earlier in the year ?
If so, best of luck to you and hope you take a Monster Buck. :thumbs_up 


Sag.


----------



## field14

The web site looks terrific! All the information one needs for the older models as well as upcoming current models to be posted. If one looks back, you can sure see that Merlin has been around a long, long time and knows what they're doing when it comes to designing custom made compound and recurve bows.

I'm happy and feel privileged to be a part of it.

field14


----------



## Alex Greig

field14 said:


> The web site looks terrific! All the information one needs for the older models as well as upcoming current models to be posted. If one looks back, you can sure see that Merlin has been around a long, long time and knows what they're doing when it comes to designing custom made compound and recurve bows.


I must be missing something, as whenever I go to the site it only says "X range coming soon"


----------



## Friar Tuck

*X Range coming soon*

Try hitting the refresh button on your browser - windows cookies are wonderful things...


----------



## Alex Greig

Friar Tuck,

I tried that, and even deleted all cookies from my system but still no joy


----------



## baldmountain

Alex Greig said:


> Friar Tuck,
> 
> I tried that, and even deleted all cookies from my system but still no joy


Not cookies, cache. Clear the cache.


----------



## Alex Greig

It was an AOL problem. Tried it on Explorer and it was fine


----------



## field14

It was up and running earlier this evening.

What is great is the clearer high resolution images of the new bows available , and a great, solid look at the new camo bow.

I also am enthralled by the huge selection of colors for the inserts....Oh my heavens....what choices....wouldn't mind having them all...then I could change colors every time I shot...but that would get old too.

Sure is nice to know that if I want a new "look" I don't have to get a new bow to accomplish it.

I even broke down and ordered me up a new XT CAMO with Viper cams! That will keep me into trying to shoot some 3-D for sure, haha. Besides, the CAMO looks as good or better than the target model.

Now I have TWO Surprises to wait for! DOUBLE Merlins....but both are right handed.

Having the old specs on the website is great to have as well...not too many other manuf have that detail available for past models as easily.

Hurry up and get 'em here before we all burst! But it will be worht the wait...it always has in the past!

field14


----------



## lady_merlin

I agree, having ALL of the old specs on the website is a big help! Everything looks great so far. I didn't realize there was such a selction of colors. That plum on a black riser is looking SO tempting. Arrgh, the wait is going to drive me crazy!

I think Merlin needs a spokesmodel on their page, though. How about it, Scoobs? You up for page one of the website? You could be Merlin's answer to Kate Robinson! 

In all seriousness, the website looks great so far. Keep it up!

LM


----------



## Twiztd1

Alex, Is there a threaded insert on the face of the riser also? Hopefully there is. 

Sean


----------



## Alex Greig

Only the hole for the stabaliser has an insert. The side nearest the string is only threaded


----------



## Twiztd1

Could you post some pics of that area for me please.


----------



## Alex Greig

Here goes


----------



## simms

anyone wanna buy a 2nd hand 2006 Merlin XT??????????

Check out http://www.custombuilt.co.uk/UsedEquipment/index.html and click on RH Compounds!!


----------



## Jbird

*Shame*

Such a cool bow really should have a stainless insert in the back as well as the front.
Jbird


----------



## field14

Could be, and it is an interesting insight....but if you think about it....how OFTEN do you remove the holder for the back weights or how often are V-bars put in the BACK? Seldom if ever. For the main stabilizer bushing, I feel that it DEFININTELY makes sense...but the other one????? NAH, dont' use it often enough like the front one.

I know this was discussed, since I brought it up on the design stages, and evidently, it was thought that since there is such little use and abuse of that particular item....that it was not really NEEDED to have it stainless steel.

I know for ME, I put the back weight in ONCE and leave it there, so having the stainless bushing is a moot point.

Just my opinion, however, and I'm NOT speaking FOR Chris or Ben or Kevin. But I do feel that the back insert having to be a stainless bushing is a wasted expense...I'd rather have them go with something other than that...but right now, I think that Merlin has pretty much covered ALL the bases on the new XT and XS.

Sure can't wait to get mine, and I certainly would not balk at ANY bow for the sole reason of not having the back-weight unit a stainless bushing!

field14


----------



## Alex Greig

Don't think I have seen a bow with a back weight on so not a problem for me 

And the bow shoots great without it, so why get one?


----------



## Jbird

*F14*

I agree, it certainly isn't a deal breaker, but a nice feature none the less. On a premium quality bow you kind of expect it. Our 2004 Barnsdales had a stainless insert for the stabilizer and a tapped hole for back weights. On the new models we have, there is a stainless insert on both sides. I'll have to ask Dave how much extra it cost to put stainless inserts on both sides. I wouldn't think it would be over $5-$7 and I would not hesitate to spend the extra for it. I guess if you wanted you could put a stainless helicoil in but most wouldn't dare doing it on a bow with a warranty nor should they have to. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the bow, and what kind of short draw 3-D bow the XT will make.
Jbird


----------



## Twiztd1

Jbird, looking at the hi-res pics on the Merlin sight I see why there is no stainless insert. The riser width would have to be increased in that area to accomodate it. Maybe we will see that change in the future but having the ability to screw back weight in at that point is fine because you really don't move it once it's in there. Might be something for Merlin to consider next year. But hey I'm fine with it as Field14 said. I just want mine, Chris and Ben can you here me  .


----------



## field14

JBird, if you look at your SUPERNOVA, BOTH the back bushings and also the main stabilizer bushing are stainless steel.

The new design, however prevents, IMHO the installation of TWO bushings on the back...and after looking at the back side of the riser, I think that TWIZD1 is correct...it might take away too much "meat" in the current design....

You and I both know how people want the lightest physical weight they can get so that they can go out and BUY more "physical weight" to hang right back onto the bow.....speaking out of both sides of the mouth at the same time, hahahahaha.

They want 'em light, but then beef the weight right back up. Give them a heavier mass weight and they want it lighter with bushings so that they can put the weight even HEAVIER than it was to begin with.....typical.

With your short draw....you might consider the XS....I have a Max Extreme, and let me tell you what...that bow shoots as good and maybe BETTER than my supernova.....I know it holds steadier...and it has the OMEGA cam system on it.

Just a thought for you short-draw people....33" is surprisingly steady and shock free...with those parallel limbs, the string angle isnt all that bad either.

field14

field14


----------



## baldmountain

Jbird said:


> On a premium quality bow you kind of expect it.


On a compound a back weight is so unneccesary that I can't believe they wasted the time to drill it.


----------



## target_shooter

*Stainless Insert*

I agree that a threaded insert on the face of the bow is an un-necessary cost - how often do you actually insert/remove accessories here?

But should you feel that you had to add one to your fantastic new merlin 06 (which i am patiently waiting for - XT viper silver/red :tongue: ), why not just use a quick detatch in the riser rather than mess adding your own insert? The quick detatch will protect the thread as it is only ever inserted once but leaves the accessories free to be removed as often as you like in a stainless threaded hole.

Just a thought.


----------



## field14

There ya go. Seldom used, so why waste the expense and extra "meat" in the riser to beef it up for a "mach's nix" item? (My GERMAN spelling ain't so hot, but you get the message).

I even use quick disconnects for my main stabilizer nowadaze, so that one is seldom used either, but I definitely feel that the main stabilizer hole NEEDS a stainless bushing because THAT ONE definitely has the potential of being used and re-used everytime a person uses their bow.

field14


----------



## Sagittarius

I have always felt that all bows should have the stainless stabilizer insert.
As far as a rear insert, it's not needed nearly as much but does give the bow a classier look so I'd rather have it than not.  
PSE should definitely have had the stainless stabilizer insert on their handsome Mach series bows in the past but didn't.
Looks like the new Mojo has one as far as I can tell.
Bowman was the first bow to have the stainless stabilizer insert followed by Hoyt.
Maybe Red Man was before Hoyt though, can't remember for sure. 


Sag.


----------



## field14

HOYT had a stainless steel insert for the main stabilizer a long, long time ago....the ProVantage and before that the ProMedalist both had the stainless inserts in them.

But that doesn't matter, since the discussion is really around the Merlins and their setup.

I certainly agree that the main stabilizer needs a solid, foolproof bushing due to the use it gets with every shooting session.

I also agree that the back bushing would be nice, but if you will notice, the Max3000, the Max2000...neither of those had stainless bushings for the back side of the bow (facing the shooter) and few, if any complained about it.

The positive thing coming from all this is the new design has obviously generated a ton of interest....as in nearly 24,000 looks and tons of posts...

and out of all of this, about the only negative is the bushing issue.....I'd say that it is pretty doggoned impressive if that is all that can be found as a negative aspect?

I sure wouldn't put a bow on the 'don't buy' list just because of the seldom used back side bushing, right?

Hopefully, in another month, we folks that are waiting for our ALPHA cammed Merlins will have them in our grubby hands, put on our accessories, and go out and shoot loads of X's with them, and watch others salivate cuz they don't got one, hahahahaha.

field14


----------



## Sagittarius

Agree with you Field 14; would not put a bow on a "don't buy list" because of a back insert.  
Yes, my Max 2000 doesn't have it and I still consider it a fine bow. 
It is awesome, the replies and views Merlin has received on this thread. :thumbs_up 
Actually, I always attach a QD to all my bows, like mentioned above, whether they have an insert or not which, in a way, makes it a moot point if you leave the QD in place. 


Sag.


----------



## field14

The new Omega stabilizer system is quite a nice arrangement. It mounts on the main stabilizer hole and gives you the option of v-bars. All the threads are American threads 5/16-24, standard for all stabilizers these days.

They can be seen on the Merlin website.

field14


----------



## Rolex24

Jbird said:


> Such a cool bow really should have a stainless insert in the back as well as the front.
> Jbird



Jbird,
I agree, in fact I asked Pinwheel12 this several pages back on this thread. I never complained to Merlin about my Max3000 not being bushed on the back but after stripping the hole out while trying different backweight combinations I became dissapointed. It may not be a big deal for everybody but for me, as far as a target bow goes, I think it should be included. I'm sure if you knew what setup you were going to use and just leave it the threaded hole may work but if you're working through several combinations you don't have this luxury. This(back bushing) is one of several things that really impressed me about my buddies Bowtech Old Glory. 

I really like the new Merlins. I wouldn't put them on my do not buy list because the rear bushing isn't included. Why not offer it as an additional cost option? 

As a side note I've got that same buddy to give the new Merlin's a hard look and he really likes what he's seeing. They just keep getting better.


----------



## medicboy

*shipments?*

Pinwheel, any updates on the XTs bound for the US??? How was the Hunt???


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Medicboy-

Kevin won't be back until next week, I did call Merlin USA to see what they had to say and I was told 1st week of Nov.


----------



## X traordanaire

*xt delivery*

is this just for the vipers or will there be some alphas in with the first shipment? it is november, i can only wish.


----------



## Twiztd1

From what Kevin told me no Alpha's in the first shipment. I was hoping to get a lefty but no can do both are in the second shipment.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

1st week of Nov. is just around the corner hope it is true that they will be on the way. I'll be licking my chops and drooling all over myself until it comes, I can't wait. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jbird

*Curious*

If you took an XT with the Viper Cams at 50# max draw and swapped the cams for Alpha cams, what would the change in draw weight be, if any?
Jbird


----------



## Twiztd1

Tim, Can I still shoot yours once it gets here? Hope so. Let me know when it comes.


----------



## stu369

Jbird said:


> If you took an XT with the Viper Cams at 50# max draw and swapped the cams for Alpha cams, what would the change in draw weight be, if any?
> Jbird


The alpha cams are being designed so that there is no change in draw weight or cable systems between them and the vipers (I am sure that I heard right)
So anyone can use either vipers or alphas whenever they like :thumbs_up - I think it is a good idea when changing to indoor shooting.


----------



## Jbird

*Stu*

If that is so, that is pretty cool.
Jbird


----------



## field14

I agree that IF the Alphas and Omegas can be swapped out and still use the same strings and cables it would be great.

BUT, one must remember the price to be paid for a more aggressive cam....although, from what I hear, the VIPER cams are still much smoother and much less abusive to the shooter on letting down and coming into anchor than most of the other "hot" cam styles out there.

The other item is that the VIPER cams are very draw length specific, while the ALPHA cams are adjustable in 1/2" increments thru the use of the modular system through a 2" range (or more???) on the SAME cam size.

Sure can't wait....I have a camo model with VIPER cams ordered, and my target XT will have ALPHA cams on it. Which one will be the better shooter////// it probably won't be the fieldman that shoots the best....the bows will outshoot me every day of the week...I just interfere with their performance...but at least I ADMIT TO IT... hahahahaha.

I was clean on the last 900 round I shot....totally clean.....until..........I shot my third arrow, that is, hahahahahahaha.

field14


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Merlin Cams*

I decided not to bother with swapping cams. Keeping the Max3000 for indoor and FITA with the XT for 3D    

Now even though I don't have time to hunt I would think that an XS would be required at home just in case  :secret:


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Twiztd1 said:


> Tim, Can I still shoot yours once it gets here? Hope so. Let me know when it comes.


Sure, hopefully it is before Christmas :teeth:


----------



## GBMerlinMaid

*Do Vipers bite back?*



field14 said:


> I agree that IF the Alphas and Omegas can be swapped out and still use the same strings and cables it would be great.
> 
> BUT, one must remember the price to be paid for a more aggressive cam....although, from what I hear, the VIPER cams are still much smoother and much less abusive to the shooter on letting down and coming into anchor than most of the other "hot" cam styles out there.
> 
> The other item is that the VIPER cams are very draw length specific, while the ALPHA cams are adjustable in 1/2" increments thru the use of the modular system through a 2" range (or more???) on the SAME cam size.
> 
> Sure can't wait....I have a camo model with VIPER cams ordered, and my target XT will have ALPHA cams on it. Which one will be the better shooter////// it probably won't be the fieldman that shoots the best....the bows will outshoot me every day of the week...I just interfere with their performance...but at least I ADMIT TO IT... hahahahaha.
> 
> I was clean on the last 900 round I shot....totally clean.....until..........I shot my third arrow, that is, hahahahahahaha.
> 
> field14




Hi - have to say having had my XS (with vipers) for a few weeks now, I find no problem shooting with these cams than with the Quest35 I have with Omega cams. 
Never shot with fast cams b4, so wasn't sure how I'd find it - the peak comes a little later in the draw, but its very smooth, and its no harder coming down with the XS than with the Quest. :thumbs_up 

Kerry.


----------



## Michigander

I had not thought about the cam swaping issue at all to be honest. If they are interchangable as reported, thats going to make a lot of archers happy.
Another well thought out design! 
Word is spreading around here in Michigan on the new Merlins already. I got a phone call the other day from a guy that has just got back into shooting again........its been since '69! He wants to be first in line to try them out when our stock bows arrive. Apparently he had heard from a friend how impressive these Merlins are and found our shop number through the Merlin website. (thanks Kevin) He will be driving 2 hours to try one out.
I hope you guys are making lots of bows over there! The sales have only just begun.........most people just want to hold one in their hands first.


----------



## field14

I shot my Max Extreme today, and all the while I was thinking...>GOOD HEAVENS, if the New XT's with the PARALLEL and STRAIGHT limbs shoot anywhere near as smooth as this Max EXTREME, I'm going to be in 7th heaven!

People that don't like the straight limbs because of their "looks" are in for a HUGE SURPRISE at just how shock free and how smooth shooting those parallel limb Merlins are....and this is with the OMEGA cam system on it.

They are claiming that the ALPHA cams are even smoother than the Omegas.....we are in for a real treat and just don't know it yet...hahahaha.

Then comes those choices of colors for the inserts....I looked more closely at the high resolution photos today, and the more I look, the more impressed I become with the idea.

Just my thoughts and experiences with the STRAIGHT LIMB design AND the shorter ATA....

I have zero problems getting the string to my nose with the Max Extreme.....and it is only 33" ATA.....and the BRACE HEIGHT is right up there too, with LESS shock than my Supernovas had.....

field14


----------



## stu369

*perfect round*

Shot my 2nd round today, (marked big game round 28 target)
the XT performed perfectly again! A clean round 560! my first clean round that I have ever shot.
even when the rain came down (and it did come down!!! Heavy!!!) it still shot with the same sight marks, one archer I was shooting with said that they could see the arrow cutting through the rain!
Thanks to Merlin again, As I have said before i will say again - try one of these bows, order one, two or three if you like, you will not look back.


----------



## minotaure

*Merlin present @ Archery Trade Show F2F Amsterdam*

For all who have not yet seen the Merlin bows for real and cannot wait to see them. Merlin will be present with a booth on the Archery Trade Show in Amsterdam during the Face 2 Face Archery Tournament 2005 (25- 27 nov 2005).

The Merlin stand will be present on the saturday and sunday. We expect to see many great bows, as also Hoyt and Mathews will be present. 

www.face2face-archery.org


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

I talked with Kevin today and he said that they are designing them to have same the poundage (or pretty close 2-3lbs) and not that the string and cables would be the same.

Didn't see him post this but thought I would share and I'm sure he'll clarify this as well.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Yes, DLE is correct. The Alphas will be relatively close in poundage if installed onto the same bow. I'm told an Alpha will be only a few pounds heavier than a Viper, which won't be a huge deal to anyone should they decide to switch out cams later on. Cable and string lengths should be different tho between the two cams simply due to the differing design and radius of each cams' string and cable track profiles at the same given drawlength.


----------



## Twiztd1

Kevin, any string lengths yet. Hope you had a good hunt. Do we have any pics? 

Sean


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Sean--

No definate string specs as yet because they at the factory are still seeing what will work the best within the range of each cam size and do not want to give out a string or cable length that might not fall into the middle of the range should someone order a $100 custom set of strings. As soon as they build up enough of each cam size at the factory they will be able to nail down the lengths and be confident that they are correct. Nothing wrong with the factory strings as they are, so we can shoot them until everything has been determined anyway if need be.

Oh-- we are expecting a first shipment of Viper bows to leave the factory bound for Merlin USA sometime this week too I'm told. I know everyone is chomping hard at the bit so figured you all might like to hear that....  

Hunting trip was a blast---everyone had a great time. Most all of us harvested meat for the freezer and everyone had numerous sightings. I filled 3 tags, (nothing much as far as horns go this time tho) another of our crew took a respectable 8pt with an incredible shot placement, and my stepson finally connected on his first ever with a bow after many "unlucky" attempts. It was a nice break for all and it came at exactly the right time. Thanks for asking.

Now to catch up on everything--- going to be crazy for a few days so please bear with us.... :whip:


----------



## pennysdad

*Where, how, and how much????*

I have never had so much trouble trying to spend money in my life!!!! I really like the looks and specs of the new X-Range. I checked the Merlin site, could not find any North American dealers!! I sent them an E-mail, no reply???? I sent Mr. Pinwheel an E-mail, no reply??? Called Merlin USA, they said somewhere in Balt. Md. was the closest dealer to me. I live in Eastern WV. They referred me to Pinwheel!!! They would only give me suggested retail, just like Mr. Pinwheel posted on-line!! How can I get a real number?? Everyone knows that Sug. retail is a BS number!!! Is this any indication why there is so few Merlin dealers?? Should this be a Red flag about Merlin??? My instincts are starting to tell me to stay the hell away from Merlin!!! I really wanted to try something different!! I have several Mathews! Maybe I should be looking at Hoyt, or Bowtech, or even Martin?? There are unlimited opportunities there!!! How do you expect to sell high end bows, when you can't even get a real price on them?? Or how and where to purchase them?? I don't like the way Matthews does business thats why I am wanting to stray from them!! I am not liking this Merlin deal either!! This could just be a prelude to the future with Merlin??? If it sounds like I am overreacting, please enlighten me?? Just tell me how, where, and how much?? Does the X-Range have draw stops?? Thnx. Jay. [email protected].


----------



## field14

Kevin has been out hunting in Pennsylvania for the past week to 10 days, and he announced that on this very thread!

However, to get ahold of Merlin, USA or KEVIN directly via e-mail and get the "real" numbers........ Here goes:

[email protected] 

AND: end users who need quotes can go thru 
www.pinwheelproducts.com 
or if they need further tech info on the line they can e-mail at 

[email protected]

The reason that you may have been put off is that so many come thru just "snooping" around and aren't seriously considering things, so MOST dealers are heistant to do things until they know that the interests are sincere.

If you tell Kevin Speckman at Merlin, USA you have visited this thread on AT, he'll know you are a bit more serious and I'm sure he will work with you just like he never misses working with anyone else.

Good luck, and contact Kevin and tell him field14 told ya to?

field14 (tom)


----------



## medicboy

I have ordered an XT in Silver from Len of Macrotech in Baltimore Md. (410) 789-7777. 5826 Ritchie Hwy, Baltimore, MD. Talk to Len, he has been good to work with and really knows his equipment. Merlin has not YET made a big penetration into the US but I think that is about to change. I cannot wait for my XT to arrive next week. Kevin and Kerry at Merlin US has ALWAYS answered the mail. Don't go with the crowd, make the crowd come to you. Merlin makes excellent bows. Cost is around $900.00. :star:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

PennysDad. Merlin has also been hit big time with people wanting to get their hands on the new X-range. It's made Merlin a very busy place to work for or work with. I would say, if you really want one of the new X-range bows. Just try to be a bit patient with the situation. Kevin at Pinwheel products have always been good to me and Ben the co-owner of merlin is also great to me. You'll enjoy a merlin if you get one.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Kevin, did Ben go on this hunting trip with you guys? He was telling me he was going on a hunting trip sometime in October. I figured this may have been it.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Pennysdad--Check your e-mail. I was the one you spoke with via phone who directed you to Macrotech as your closest dealer, along with Pinwheel Products as an alternative resource. Both of them will give you accurate price quotes when contacted just as they have to many other customers. Merlin USA does not offer retail pricing guidelines other than MSRP because we are dealer-only. The website will be completed soon as will the dealer list and that will make things easier for everyone to find their nearest dealer.


----------



## stu369

pennysdad said:


> I have never had so much trouble trying to spend money in my life!!!! I really like the looks and specs of the new X-Range. I checked the Merlin site, could not find any North American dealers!! I sent them an E-mail, no reply???? I sent Mr. Pinwheel an E-mail, no reply??? Called Merlin USA, they said somewhere in Balt. Md. was the closest dealer to me. I live in Eastern WV. They referred me to Pinwheel!!! They would only give me suggested retail, just like Mr. Pinwheel posted on-line!! How can I get a real number?? Everyone knows that Sug. retail is a BS number!!! Is this any indication why there is so few Merlin dealers?? Should this be a Red flag about Merlin??? My instincts are starting to tell me to stay the hell away from Merlin!!! I really wanted to try something different!! I have several Mathews! Maybe I should be looking at Hoyt, or Bowtech, or even Martin?? There are unlimited opportunities there!!! How do you expect to sell high end bows, when you can't even get a real price on them?? Or how and where to purchase them?? I don't like the way Matthews does business thats why I am wanting to stray from them!! I am not liking this Merlin deal either!! This could just be a prelude to the future with Merlin??? If it sounds like I am overreacting, please enlighten me?? Just tell me how, where, and how much?? Does the X-Range have draw stops?? Thnx. Jay. [email protected].



You shouldn't be worrying about the price these bows are worth every penny!
If you look back through the posts here you will find all about them. Since I have had mine my scores have gone through the roof!! I actually ordered mine as soon as I saw the prototype back in June, I only asked the price in September, I knew that the bows were going to be fantastic and didn't worry about the price - i would find the money from somewhere!


----------



## pennysdad

*I wish!!*

I'm really glad you like your bow!! I like the spec's and looks of them very much!! I wish money was no object, but unfortunately that's not the case for me!! Unlike you obviously!!!


----------



## field14

I really think you will find that the Merlin prices for their top of the line are actually quite reasonable and in many cases might be LESS than the top of the line from many other manufacturers.

The next BEST thing is that with a MERLIN, you GET WHAT YOU ORDER, especially when it comes to draw length. Merlin does NOT fudge and judge on drawlength....like most other manuf. do.

Plus or minus 1/2" to 2" is common on many brands out there...because the philosophy is that the shooter will up and change it anyways...

So, with a Merlin, make doggoned sure you KNOW your AMO drawlength is RIGHT before you order, because it WILL be delivered as ordered.

Worth every penny to know you'll get what you specify. I've had numerous Merlin bows over the past 8 years, and never once has the drawlength or the poundage been off from what I ordered up.

field14


----------



## X traordanaire

*its november*

any word on the alpha bows? still arriving in november or is it pushed back . 
cant wait to shoot this thing


----------



## Pinwheel 12

First shipment of Merlin USA-bound Viper bows left the factory today! :thumbs_up This should cover many of the first that were ordered. Soon now, gentlemen! (and ladies!  )

Alpha bows will probably be pushed back a bit I'm thinking seeing as the Vipers were, but the delay was necessary. The boys at the factory are working some long hours right now due to the response we've gotten. All I can ask is that everyone hang in there cause it will certainly be worth it. There are some neat little "extras" that we haven't mentioned yet that will be detailed soon as well , so sit tight..  

Dealers will want to stop by the Merlin USA booth #458 at the ATA show in Atlanta Jan 5-7, and we welcome all to try the new bows at our demo range there. (can't miss us, we'll be right next to Mathews.  )


----------



## pennysdad

*You are sooo right about that!!*

I know all to well, that you never really know what you are going to get!! If you order 70lb. It may be anywhere from 65-75??? Same with draw length, half-2" variation?? Just never know!!! it really amazes me that we as archers, are so willing to accept such sub-standard craftsmanship, and quality!! That I know for a fact, that at least the big two put out!! I'm sure that all of you know which two!!! If they were fine rifles, or shotguns. That had poor wood to metal fit, or missing, or poor quality blueing, and or shortcut machining everyone would be sending them back!! But we for some reason tolerate it, and continue to support them!! If we are buying high quality, we should recieve high quality!! If we are buying retail store low quality, then we should expect the same!! Quality usually being dictated by price!! Am I the only one that feels this way?? Sorry just needed to vent!! I have seen many Merlin dot bows. The fit, finish, machine work, detail, and craftmanship, is definately first rate!! I know this does not make them perform any better!! But at least the quality is there!!


----------



## field14

Just remember that the quality bows (and most bows out there, in fact) will positively OUTPERFORM the shooter....The shooter only needs to train themselves to QUIT INTERFERING with what the bow is doing and "go with the flow" instead of against it.

MOST bows will duplicate the string path, etc time and again, over and over...even if the limbs are twisted or cams angled... but ADD to that a shooter that is interfering with the system...and you have bad grouping and bad scores to go along with it.

C'mon Kevin......MORE added bennies to the new XT's we don't know about....now THAT is akin to cruelty to archers, hahahahahahahaha. :tongue:  :tongue: :tongue:    

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

QUALITY means higher gradient of materials, tighter tolerances, and exacting design geometry. Much like the difference between a Pinto and Porche, the same thing applies here--- The more thought that is put into it, the better it will be--less maintenance, smoother transition of power, better handling, etc. You get what you pay for when buying higher grade, quality products. Many bows on the market today will outperform the shooter, (depending upon their skill level too) but higher-quality equipment will do it smoother, easier, and longer before needed maintenance or parts replacement. Merlin equipment uses the highest gradient materials, and in the case of this X-range of bows, has been in development for well over a year now. Yep, they are pretty well thought out, and you will understand when you shoot one.  

More on the "extra bennies" soon Tom.


----------



## field14

I've never heard anyone that has held, shot, or seen a Merlin close up run down the quality, fit, nor feel of the bows. The only surprise I've ever had when it came to Merlin comments was at the 2005 ATA show when several of the top pros in the country commented on the MAX EXTREME being the BEST shooting and shock free bow in the entire Merlin line....

The Max Extreme has the parallel STRAIGHT LIMB technology on a Max3000 riser....and the comments were most positive...this leads me to believe that with the XT and the XS and the new cams and risers (and limbs) that these will be even BETTER......and that is always good news.

Shock-free, torque free, and dead steady in the hand...the marks of the Merlin bows....BUT especially those with the straight limb design....HMMMMMMM....here I go again whetting my appetite for my new XT's.

field14


----------



## lady_merlin

I agree on the quality, Field14. That's the first thing that drew me to Merlin in the first place and the same thing that keeps me coming back. They are always impressing me with workmanship of their bows. No matter what new technology they employ, the quality remains the same. And it doesn't hurt that they look great too!
I can't imagine a bow smoother and more shock free than the Max Extreme. How will I know I'm shooting it?! I've never shot a bow more more dead in my hand than the Extreme. If this new line is even better, oh boy! Watch out Kevin, you're going to be a VERY busy man in 2006.
LM


----------



## target_shooter

*All this talk about quality....*

I have been bursting for the last two months waiting for my XT to be built - and I found out today it will be leaving the factory for the short hop across to Ireland by the end of the week!

My local dealer has stocked Merlin for several years, and I agree that the extreme is a superb feeling bow - as is the supernova. The 'X range' has prompted the pro shop to go all out Merlin dealers so i have very high hopes the XT i have ordered will be absolutely fantastic! :tongue: 

I will be able to tell you all about it by the end of the week (and how much my scores have soared hopefully!!!!  )


----------



## field14

Looks like I'll get my XT CAMO with Viper cams on it first...but from what I hear tell...it'll shoot just fine...shock-free and with some zip to boot.

I got the dull black limbs with camo tips and camo inserts for the riser....can't wait to put my grubby mitts on it!

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

First shipment has arrived and much of it is back out the door already! :thumbs_up 

More coming soon as well, and hopefully we'll get some stock for immediate delivery soon too, once we catch up. Looking forward to some reviews as well-- let us know what you guys think once you shoot them.


----------



## Easykeeper

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Twiztd1

Kevin, Any lefties snuck in there by chance?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

The vinyl definitely doesn't look tacky, if they shoot half as good as they look it will definitely be a winner.


----------



## archagator

*Merlin Was'nt Just A Wizard*

:croc: :croc: :croc: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up : hey field 14 guess what im doing?you guessed it you the man im just huggin and loven my new XS in camo 56# 27.5 draw setting it up now goining out to put it thru it paces will report back lateter tommrow.


----------



## field14

archagator,

You are a ROTTEN gator! You dog you! However, the fieldman was informed that my XT camo is on the way, so I'm not far behind you.

We can hopefully compare next week.....UNLESS I get LUCKY and get the bow before Saturday, that is! 

I'm willing to bet you are going to just love that bow...if it shoots anywhere near as well as the Max Extreme, I KNOW you will luv it.

Now, next up soon, I hope is my new XT in BLACK with the ALPHA cams on it.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Twistd1-

Sorry, no lefty bows and no Alphas in this shipment. Soon tho... hang in there, we're on it! :whip:


----------



## Alex Greig

I see thew bows are now available through dealers in the UK.

http://www.archeryuk.com/acatalog/Bowsports_Catalogue_New_Products_6.html

Feel a bit seen off now, If I had waited I could have had a free case aswell, and for less money than I paid to Merlin direct.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

mine is on the way, I can't wait & i am drooling all over myself


----------



## Pinwheel 12

MerlinMax3000 said:


> mine is on the way, I can't wait & i am drooling all over myself


Just make sure you clean up before you pull the bow outta the box---don't want to get it all messed up before you have a chance to shoot it!:tongue: 

I've been playing with my new XS today too. 28.5" 60lbs 300g arrow 308fps outta the box with a loop and peep installed. Sweet! :thumb:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

The XS send an arrow cruising!:thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12

MerlinApexDylan said:


> The XS send an arrow cruising!:thumbs_up


Ya think?:tongue:  :thumbs_up


----------



## archagator

*Merlin Was'nt Just A Wizard*

  well guys i just came in from fun in the sun with my newXS i couldnt be happier, the bow was smooth shock free just a real ]leasure to hold and shoot
bow was set at 56# 27.5 draw avg speed 296.3333 groups were tight and 
arrows just zip down rang and ust seem to find the X all on there own what an awesome bow good job merlin keep em coming


----------



## field14

*Camo XT is AWESOME!*

I just received my CAMO XT with VIPER cams on it today. I dun put dah stuff on it and just had to see how close it was to the other Merlins I've had in the past.

Not to worry...the FIRST arrow out of the bow was a near "perfect" setting for what I experience..>NO IT WAS NOT A "BULLET HOLE" (I do NOT tune to a bullet hole anyways, haha). FIRST shot, 1/4" nock high left, EXACTLY where I exppected it to be!.

Workmanship: FLAWLESS, there isn't a mark out of place on the entire bow.

Fit: flawless: everything fits exactly how it should.

Finish: Perfect...I absolutely love the riser and the dull black limbs.

As far as the vinyl inserts...you have to SEE THEM to believe them...they are NOT TACKY>>>>>>far from it. The bow looks like it was made to order for the inserts.

VIPER cams: After only a few shots, I LIKE the Viper cams. there is a definite HARD WALL, but they are NOT "slam cams". I can tell, however that they are slightly more aggressive than the OMEGA cams...but not unmanageable.

DRAW LENGTH: As is normal in my past experiences with Merlin bows...this bow's draw length was EXACTLY 28" as I ordered it. DEAD ON.

ADJUSTABLE letoff! Yepper, you can adjust the letoff (and the drawlength slightly) simply by moving the stop on the bottom cam.....So the fieldman has the best of both worlds...a "zippier" cam, AND I can LOWER the letoff to boot!

GRIP: I LIKE the wood grip that came on the bow...I think I'll just leave it right on there and shoot it the way it is! VERY COMFORTABLE...not too high, and not too low.

The instructions are clear and complete, and the "extra goodies" are something VERY WELCOME to boot....I'll let you guys sizzle as to what those "extra goodies" are, hahahahahahaha.

I am IMPRESSED with this bow...and doggoned glad to have been patient...it is WORTH IT.

Can't wait to put it through its paces at 20 yards!

Thanks Kevin, Ben, and Chriss and all those associated with Merlin and Merlin, USA....you have all outdone yourselves with this bow! WOW!

field14:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Glad to hear that you guys are pleased. I am too with my XS, the bow is incredible, can't wait to get out hunting with it, maybe a spring bear hunt is in the cards.... For now I just have to try and find time to play with it some more....full review to come...

The "xtras" are a nice benefit as well-- not one, but TWO new rubber grip, folding sets of allen wrenches--- color coded for distinction, and they will fit any bolt on your bow. One set is SAE, and one is METRIC. Better than a hat, don't you think?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

pictures of your bows all set up?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Everyone is too busy shooting them! LOL.

Seriously, I'll try to get some up in the next day or two.


----------



## target_shooter

*XT Setup *

My XT arrived from England Today!    










































I had a fantastic evening shooting the bow - which is very very solid, and very very fast. It was even smoother than I had been expecting.

I also switched from centralisers to the merlin stabiliser sytem and was very impressed. The carbon has a very cool swirl lay up along its length and the rubber dampers work very well - the XT is the quietest bow I have heard (or not heard!) yet and I was running it tonight straight from the box with no limbsavers or string dampers etc. The allen wrench sets included are a nice touch. 

Perhaps the best thing with the stablisier system however is the tuner damper which slides up and down the rod - as it can be set to one side to bias the weight of the sight. I found tonight this was very effective.

In terms of the feel of the bow - unfortunatley I cant put it into words adequately so you will just have to try one yourself but the draw curve is smooth and steady, with a very solid wall. Although the cams are obviously fast they do not aggressively force the power into the string on release - the release is smooth and clean. 

Balance of the bow is exceptionally close to the centroid of the grip - which is very supportive and excellent. My intention was to remove the wood grip and wrap the riser with a racquet grip but having felt the wooden grip i will definitely not be doing this. Merlin have got the angle, thickness and contact points just right.

Overall I am very excited and looking forward to the indoor season.

Attached are some pics i took tonight of my setup at the club range. PM me if you would like to be emailed a video of it shooting - i cant upload it on this forum!

Merlin XT - Viper cams
Merlin Omega Stabilisers and V bar
Sure-Loc Supreme sight - with Beiter scope
Easton X7 Cobalt arrows
TRU-BAll release 
Platinum Premier launcher from Golden Key

:rofl:


----------



## target_shooter

Hi,

I had to shoot quickly to get the video file size small enough to upload, but here it is attached in the .zip :

:tongue:


----------



## Eberbachl

Actually, I gotta say I like the look of that Xt very much!

:thumbs_up 

I'm considering being naughty!


----------



## Sagittarius

Target Shooter,

Your XT pics look awesome, the best yet. 
Nothing looks better than a silver bow.  
Thanks for the video; it was cool to watch. :thumbs_up 
Congratulations on your new XT and hope you shoot great scores with it.


Sag.


----------



## X traordanaire

*pics*

love the pics man, im jealouse, should have ordered vipers so i could be shooting mine. oh well, just a little longer i hope. 

no chance of sleep tonight though, thanks alot
Jon


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Sweet set up!

I am also looking foward to seeing some of the XS's set up for hunting.:thumbs_up


----------



## Swede

Target Shooter

I´m a bit courious as to what drawlength you got on that XT? 27? The thing that concerns me is the stringangle since this bow is 3" shorter then my current bow, Max3K at 41,25".

Great pics and movie btw, it sounds really fast, have you chronoed it yet?

Magnus


----------



## target_shooter

*XT Setup*

Magnus,

Setting up for a chrono on Thursday nite - ill get back to you then. 

D/L on my XT is only 26" as I like to have good backwards rotation left in my right shoulder for follow through.

Hope you guys all get your bows soon - I know Merlin are working really hard to get them out.

The addition of the two allen wrench sets with the bow is a nice touch.

Target Shooter


----------



## Easykeeper

My camo XT was waiting for me when I got home last night. UPS managed to absolutely destroy the box, so I was a little nervous opening what remained to see if they had damaged my bow. Fortunately everything inside was fine.:thumbs_up 

Wow! I really like the brown anodizing with the black limbs. Fit and finish is crisp and tight, as expected from Merlin. After always having camo bows this one seems a little too pretty to be dragging around the woods LOL. I think I can get used to it... 

I didn't do any set-up on it yet but from drawing the bow with my fingers the first thing I noticed was the SOLID wall. I also like the way I'll be able to change the let-off with an allen wrench, also supplied in both standard and metric sizes...

This weekend I'll get it set up so I can hopefully get out during our late season after all the firearms hunters are done. Yes that means my freezer is empty. Too selective early, no chances late, a bit of incompetence sprinkled throughout...:embara:


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Merlin*



Eberbachl said:


> Actually, I gotta say I like the look of that Xt very much!
> 
> :thumbs_up
> 
> I'm considering being naughty!


Careful - The dark side beckons and is addictive :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## Eberbachl

Friar Tuck said:


> Careful - The dark side beckons and is addictive :thumbs_up :teeth:


Actually, after careful consideration I think I might even like the XS a little more 

Would be a great 3D bow, and with a reasonable brace height I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be great for spots as well.

It's a shame they're so hard to come across here. I'd love to shoot one to see if they're as nice as they look.


----------



## Truckee

*lefty XT's*

Thought you lefty's out there might like to hear, just got an email from Dan at Merlin saying lefty XT's are back from anododizer's and should ship to USA in 10 to 14 days. That's with Vipers. :teeth:


----------



## Easykeeper

How are the stock strings on the new bows working out? I will be setting up my new XT this weekend and would like an opinion or two on what I should do with my peep sight(Not where to put it, thank you...:jeez The strings on the bow look like they are well made and I think I read earlier in this post they used 452X. How many shots will it take for these strings to settle in so my peep is stable? Those of you that have had your new XT's and XS's, what has been your experience? Has your peep been stable from the start or have you had to tweek it as the string/cables shot in?

The reason I ask instead of just shooting them in for a while is I will be taking it out hunting as soon as I have it set up and sighted in. I'm not sure if, in the cold weather I am expecting, I would be better off with the dreaded peep/rubber tube combo for a while or not. I hate the tube, but I want the peep to be in the right place at the right time...


----------



## stu369

Easykeeper said:


> How are the stock strings on the new bows working out? I will be setting up my new XT this weekend and would like an opinion or two on what I should do with my peep sight(Not where to put it, thank you...:jeez The strings on the bow look like they are well made and I think I read earlier in this post they used 452X. How many shots will it take for these strings to settle in so my peep is stable? Those of you that have had your new XT's and XS's, what has been your experience? Has your peep been stable from the start or have you had to tweek it as the string/cables shot in?
> 
> The reason I ask instead of just shooting them in for a while is I will be taking it out hunting as soon as I have it set up and sighted in. I'm not sure if, in the cold weather I am expecting, I would be better off with the dreaded peep/rubber tube combo for a while or not. I hate the tube, but I want the peep to be in the right place at the right time...


The peep in my string has not moved since it was put in from new, I have however needed to tweak the cables by 2 turns to balance the cams after the cables settled in.
I have been shooting mine for 6 weeks now and have not had any problems with cables constantly stretching


----------



## Alex Greig

My peep has not moved yet, and been shooting about 3 weeks.


----------



## X traordanaire

*date*

any date on the alphas yet, have some indoor tourneys in december just wondering if i should get something else set up


----------



## Easykeeper

Thanks for the string info, I'll try going tubeless. :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Alphas are being machined as we speak, lots of tweaking was done to get them nice nice and everyone should be very happy with them. I would suspect that some will certainly come in the next shipment due out to us in a couple of weeks. 

Many many good things going on behind the scenes too---- Machines are being added/upgraded for increased production at the factory,advertisng continues, catalogs are being worked on, as are ATA show preparations, etc, etc, super busy time for all right now.

Soon everything will be in place, everyone who has ordered will have their bows, and everyone will be smiling as wide as the rest of us who already have them.


----------



## X traordanaire

*thanks*

thanks keven, i can't wait (as you can tell) such an awesome looking bow. let us know when they ship, thanks again for all the info keven

Jon


----------



## baldmountain

X traordanaire said:


> have some indoor tourneys in december just wondering if i should get something else set up


I'd set something else up. Or rather I'd already have something setup. You need more than a couple weeks with a new bow before shooting it in a tournament.


----------



## scooby3xs

Hey Jon,

I definately agree with Baldmountain on this one. I am also waiting on my XT with Alphas in the lefty model. 

I have already shot a Star Fita this past weekend and have 2 others before December is over - so I just set up my Super Nova and you know what, I think she's jealous cause she shot better than she ever did! I would rather have a bow setup, shot and ready instead of wondering if it is gonna get there before your first tourney.

Just my .02.....

~Scoobs~


----------



## lady_merlin

Scoobs,
See the problem with him getting a bow set up is that his wife stole his Omegas to try out on her 3K and she WON'T give 'em back! He's got his nova set up with rapids. They just aren't his first choice. He'll survive, but I don't know if I will. Jon's like a 5 year-old waiting for Christmas morning!  
It could be worse; he could be waiting for a left-handed alpha right?
LM


----------



## scooby3xs

LM - LOL - I told ya once you tried those Omegas you would not be going back!  So I take it you've been shooting...........well????

Jon, trust me......they'll be here soon enough!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Archer 1

scooby3xs said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> I definately agree with Baldmountain on this one. I am also waiting on my XT with Alphas in the lefty model.
> 
> I have already shot a Star Fita this past weekend and have 2 others before December is over - so I just set up my Super Nova and you know what, I think she's jealous cause she shot better than she ever did! I would rather have a bow setup, shot and ready instead of wondering if it is gonna get there before your first tourney.
> 
> Just my .02.....
> 
> ~Scoobs~


Oh Oh! Looks like I'm not the only one who is gonna have a lefthand XT left hand in the Allentown area!And I'll bet its a silver one,right???


----------



## scooby3xs

Nope.......black. Not even sure what my inserts are gonna be.....it's a secret....lol:shhh: LOL

Quakertown huh? Where do you shoot indoors? You should come up to the Glen in Allentown......it's really a nice range!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Archer 1

scooby3xs said:


> Nope.......black. Not even sure what my inserts are gonna be.....it's a secret....lol:shhh: LOL
> 
> Quakertown huh? Where do you shoot indoors? You should come up to the Glen in Allentown......it's really a nice range!
> 
> ~Scoobs~


Whew!Thats a relief.Wouldnt want to grab the wrong bow off the rack.I know what my inserts are but I'm not telling!I do shoot at the Glen once in a while,thats where I'll probably go to sight this thing in(if it ever gets here!They know me up there ,bought an AR 31 from them 2years ago,they do have a nice place!I'm not really a spot shooter,I'm a 3-d man but the shop I help out part time picked Merlin up and the owner wanted me to shoot one for a little exposure.From what I'm reading about these things maby it will turn me into a spotty!Maby you better let me know when you shoot there,from what I have read about you,I dont think I want to be there at the same time unless I want to get my butt kicked!!!


----------



## X traordanaire

*set up*

i have 2 supernovas set up right now, both with rapids, a 50lb and a 60lb. im shooting well with them but i just cant get comfortable with the rapids. me being the nice guy i am gave my wife (lady merlin) my omegas, which i loved so dearly, so she could get use to them, so when my new xt comes in the indoor setup is going on it, new strings and cables, the missing link system and in a couple of days ill be set, i am a better setup technical man than a shot. at least till my xt comes in


----------



## scooby3xs

Archer 1 said:


> Whew!Thats a relief.Wouldnt want to grab the wrong bow off the rack.I know what my inserts are but I'm not telling!I do shoot at the Glen once in a while,thats where I'll probably go to sight this thing in(if it ever gets here!They know me up there ,bought an AR 31 from them 2years ago,they do have a nice place!I'm not really a spot shooter,I'm a 3-d man but the shop I help out part time picked Merlin up and the owner wanted me to shoot one for a little exposure.From what I'm reading about these things maby it will turn me into a spotty!Maby you better let me know when you shoot there,from what I have read about you,I dont think I want to be there at the same time unless I want to get my butt kicked!!!


Is that the place down in East Greenville? I know Kevin said we now have a dealer in our backyard - I need to get down there one of these days and check it out.

Thanks for the cudos on my shooting.....trust me....lots of practice dedication and belief in my bow, setup and myself ables me to shoot well. 

I usually shoot on Sunday afternoons or during the week in the evenings. Maybe if more Merlin shooters keep coming in I can talk them into being a dealer - I think I do have the owner about 80% there. :thumb: 

If you have nothing to do this weekend, you should come up - I'll be there Sunday around 2.

~Scoobs~


----------



## Archer 1

scooby3xs said:


> Is that the place down in East Greenville? I know Kevin said we now have a dealer in our backyard - I need to get down there one of these days and check it out.
> 
> Thanks for the cudos on my shooting.....trust me....lots of practice dedication and belief in my bow, setup and myself ables me to shoot well.
> 
> I usually shoot on Sunday afternoons or during the week in the evenings. Maybe if more Merlin shooters keep coming in I can talk them into being a dealer - I think I do have the owner about 80% there. :thumb:
> 
> If you have nothing to do this weekend, you should come up - I'll be there Sunday around 2.
> 
> ~Scoobs~


Thats us.We are a little off the beaten path but not that hard to find.I just got back from the shop,our first Merlin finally arrived and had to check it out.It is a camo XS,28",60lb.I was impressed.Hope the others are on the way.Should have another XS and an XT any day.Anyone interested in seeing an XS,let me know and I will be glad to post directions.Hey Scoobs,you just might see me up there Sunday.Have'nt shot for a couple of weeks and I'm getting the itch


----------



## baldmountain

X traordanaire said:


> me being the nice guy i am gave my wife (lady merlin) my omegas


What a gentleman. Hopefully Kevin has your bow on the way soon.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Dylan-
Tried to post review for about the third time, but you'll have to wait for others I guess---for whatever reason mine is not included over there. So maybe others who have the bows can go to the review section and post their thoughts...if they can, thanks! 

Jon-
No problem at all---hang in there.



baldmountain said:


> Hopefully Kevin has your bow on the way soon.


We'll do our best to get it out ASAP as soon as we see it at Merlin USA, along with everyone elses' that are on order.


----------



## field14

IMPRESSIVE! A work of art! Rock Solid. Those three sound familiar?

Shot my XT camo with VIPER cams on it last night, and without any "tuning" the bow is shooting solidly and without problems. Right now, it is shooting so "close" that I don't know if it even needs adjusting.

Set the bow to my "normal" paper test specs and went out to shoot it the next evening after work. Even though I was very tired and worn out, the bow was like it was a part and extension of my hand.

Tthose VIPER cams are something really special....I wasn't sure about having an "aggressive" cam...but, again, just like Kevin has stated...the VIPER cams are extremely smooth and forgiving. Letting down isn't a problem, and even if you do lose a little tension...they won't rip the arm out of socket. Very nice to let down with, and just enough valley to make a wheelie bow shooter like myself happier than a pig in mud!

The strings and cables seated quickly and so far I haven't had any movement in the peep positioning with the factory strings on the bow.

A couple of H*** and M*****S shooters were up at the shop and I let them shoot the bow...talk about impressed! They all really like the way the bow settles and holds so steadily...AND the lack of any bad recoil when the shot goes off!

More later.

field14


----------



## medicboy

*My XT*

Mine came in last week and I have been setting it up. Boy are there going to be a lot of people sick about their new "06 bows when they try mine. Chron showed 262 with a 51#, 28" draw with ACC 3-18L.
I am having an absolute BLAST


----------



## field14

baldmountain said:


> I'd set something else up. Or rather I'd already have something setup. You need more than a couple weeks with a new bow before shooting it in a tournament.


It doesn't seem to hold true for CLINT FREEMAN....didn't I read on here somewhere where he got his NEW BOW on WEDNESDAY and shot in the high 1390's FITA for the first round out of the bow....and then shot a 1410 FITA the second round?

I also know of several others that can take a NEW BOW and within 150 to 200 shots have it dead nuts on and shoot the lights out with them?

Although I certainly agree it would be nice to have a bow awhile before competing with it....but then again..>THERE IS ALWAYS A FIRST TIME, no matter what...be it two days or two months...you gotta get off the porch if you want to RUN WITH THE BIG DOGS!

field14:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Dylan-
> Tried to post review for about the third time, but you'll have to wait for others I guess---for whatever reason mine is not included over there. So maybe others who have the bows can go to the review section and post their thoughts...if they can, thanks!


Kevin. Yeah I had the same problem when I was trying to post a review about my Elite recurve. Finally they explained to me why and I did it a different way and it was excepted. I don't really understand their rationing sometimes. How hard is it to change the info slightly and allow the review, rather then finding one silly little mistake or situation and denying the review. I don't understand the reasoning. Bureaucratic, much like alot of things. 

Dylan


----------



## baldmountain

field14 said:


> It doesn't seem to hold true for CLINT FREEMAN....didn't I read on here somewhere where he got his NEW BOW on WEDNESDAY and shot in the high 1390's FITA for the first round out of the bow....and then shot a 1410 FITA the second round?


Yeah, but we're no Clint Freeman.


----------



## field14

Aint' that the truth...Clint Freeman, we is not! Nor Dave Cousins and a host of about 100 other top guns out there...ALL of whom are entirely capable of winning it all at any MAJOR tournament at any time.

BUT....sooner or later, there has GOT to be a first time with a bow at a tournament....so....get on with the show, and so WHAT is you sacrifice one tournament and shoot for crap....If joe so and so doesn't beat you, someone else will..

As I've always said, there are those that haven't been beaten and there are those that are going to get beaten and ALL of us end up in that second category sooner or later.

Hopefully, for most of us it isn't a life or death situation to perform poorly in a tournament... the only one who cares is you anyways...the competition is too busy worrying about themselves to hardly notice, and kinda hopes that everyone else has a bad day anyways.

field14


----------



## Sagittarius

Field 14,

I bet, in your prime if you had an XT, you could have given Dave and Clint a run for their money.  


Sag.


----------



## field14

Don't think so...their AVERAGE is almost as high as my PERSONAL BEST, haha.

I'm also NOT a FITA shooter...only shot a few FITA rounds in my life...just not my 'bag'...I do like the 900 and American rounds, however.

Them boys flat can shoot...holey moley...it is something to behold, and I enjoy seeing people excel like that...even if it isn't me....

As you age, you just get to understand that winning isn't everything and it certainly isn't the ONLY thing either....the appreciation for the game and other people's talents means a heck of a lot more...at least to me it sure does.

KILLER INSTINCT, IMHO isn't necessary, and a big-head and inflated ego has been the undoing of many a fine and talented shooter...they end up defeating themselves and/or being driven off eventually.

I figure that there are at least 100 pros that could take Vegas or any major...it is just the one that puts it all together at the right time, is all.

I guess what hurts is to see some of those that I used to be competitive with still being on top of their games and keeping up...while myself, on the other hand has deteriorated to the doldrums....but STILL having fun and still toeing the line regardless. Tough pill to swallow, but I get it down week in and week out. haha

field14


----------



## Easykeeper

Tight...crisp...solid...fast. First impressions from shooting my new XT over the weekend.

My XT is a 60 pounder with 29" Viper cams. I was a little worried about the draw since this is the first bow I've had with draw length specific cams. I measured the draw on my M3K according to Kevin at MerlinUSA(Pinwheel12) and my new XT is exactly right! Whew...:thumbs_up

First thing I did was take a couple turns off the limb bolts. I like bows in the mid-50's for draw weight. I installed my GKF Infinity drop-away and Spot-Hogg Hogg-it sight, loop, and peep. Got everything served up and eyeballed center-shot and set nock height at level. My first two shots at 10 yards were one feather-fletched and one bare ACC 3-60. They were right on top of each other. I did end up lowering the rest a bit as I continued to bare-shaft tune at longer distances, but within just a few shots fletched and bare shafts were grouping together at 25 yards. The rest of the shooting session comfirmed broadheads and fieldpoints were impacting in the same place and arrow flight was perfect. Talk about an easy no-brainer tuning process. I don't have a chronograph, but the arrows are visibly faster than my M3K using the same arrows, draw weight and accessories. I only have one pin in my sight, set at 25 yards. I normally practice at about 50 yards and the drop with the XT is significantly less than with the M3K, all things equal. I was amazed to see my broadheads impacting only 4-5 inches low at 35 yards with the bow sighted in for 25!

As far as the stock string/cables go, I've only got about 150 arrows through it so far, but my peep hasn't moved and the cams are in the same place as when I got the bow.

An initial comparison of the the XT and the M3K show that in my opinion, the XT is faster, has a more solid wall, and for me is more "forgiving"(so far LOL). But I still like the Max3000. I think in some ways the M3K is a "prettier" bow than the XT. It's tough to beat the elegant recurve limbs and the nicely sculpted riser on the Max. The M3K appeals to the traditionalist in me. Both bows are quiet, but if I had to choose, I think the M3K might be the quieter of the two. Hard to tell because the pitch of the sound is different. Lower and longer on the M3K vs. shorter and crisper on the XT. The M3K sounds "soft" and the XT sounds very "tight". The XT definately has less hand shock, but the Max3000 is still a very civilized bow. The XT has a visual appeal of it's own, and on both the "pretty is as pretty does" and the "modern high-tech look" scale, this bow is drop-dead gorgeous. I really like the brown anodizing offset by the black limbs. The brace on the front of the riser is very nicely contoured and has a nice visual "flow". Everything about the XT is executed with precision. This bow oozes quality. I do miss the lip on the shelf of the M3K. If I'm clumsy with a broadhead tipped arrow, the XT will allow it to fall and contact my arm where the M3K will catch it on the "lip". A very minor point but something I liked about the shelf on the M3K.

Sorry to be so long winded, but it's Monday morning and not much going on at work and I'm pretty fired up about my new bow. I think Merlin has a real winner here...


----------



## olehemlock

Easykeeper said:


> Tight...crisp...solid...fast. First impressions from shooting my new XT over the weekend.
> 
> My XT is a 60 pounder with 29" Viper cams. I was a little worried about the draw since this is the first bow I've had with draw length specific cams. I measured the draw on my M3K according to Kevin at MerlinUSA(Pinwheel12) and my new XT is exactly right! Whew...:thumbs_up
> 
> First thing I did was take a couple turns off the limb bolts. I like bows in the mid-50's for draw weight. I installed my GKF Infinity drop-away and Spot-Hogg Hogg-it sight, loop, and peep. Got everything served up and eyeballed center-shot and set nock height at level. My first two shots at 10 yards were one feather-fletched and one bare ACC 3-60. They were right on top of each other. I did end up lowering the rest a bit as I continued to bare-shaft tune at longer distances, but within just a few shots fletched and bare shafts were grouping together at 25 yards. The rest of the shooting session comfirmed broadheads and fieldpoints were impacting in the same place and arrow flight was perfect. Talk about an easy no-brainer tuning process. I don't have a chronograph, but the arrows are visibly faster than my M3K using the same arrows, draw weight and accessories. I only have one pin in my sight, set at 25 yards. I normally practice at about 50 yards and the drop with the XT is significantly less than with the M3K, all things equal. I was amazed to see my broadheads impacting only 4-5 inches low at 35 yards with the bow sighted in for 25!
> 
> As far as the stock string/cables go, I've only got about 150 arrows through it so far, but my peep hasn't moved and the cams are in the same place as when I got the bow.
> 
> An initial comparison of the the XT and the M3K show that in my opinion, the XT is faster, has a more solid wall, and for me is more "forgiving"(so far LOL). But I still like the Max3000. I think in some ways the M3K is a "prettier" bow than the XT. It's tough to beat the elegant recurve limbs and the nicely sculpted riser on the Max. The M3K appeals to the traditionalist in me. Both bows are quiet, but if I had to choose, I think the M3K might be the quieter of the two. Hard to tell because the pitch of the sound is different. Lower and longer on the M3K vs. shorter and crisper on the XT. The M3K sounds "soft" and the XT sounds very "tight". The XT definately has less hand shock, but the Max3000 is still a very civilized bow. The XT has a visual appeal of it's own, and on both the "pretty is as pretty does" and the "modern high-tech look" scale, this bow is drop-dead gorgeous. I really like the brown anodizing offset by the black limbs. The brace on the front of the riser is very nicely contoured and has a nice visual "flow". Everything about the XT is executed with precision. This bow oozes quality. I do miss the lip on the shelf of the M3K. If I'm clumsy with a broadhead tipped arrow, the XT will allow it to fall and contact my arm where the M3K will catch it on the "lip". A very minor point but something I liked about the shelf on the M3K.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, but it's Monday morning and not much going on at work and I'm pretty fired up about my new bow. I think Merlin has a real winner here...


Would really like to know how much KE you are getting out of your hunting arrow(draw weight and arrow weight you are using too). Thanks Dan


----------



## Easykeeper

I'm not sure of the KE since I have no access to a chronograph so can only give you annecdotal evidence on velocity. Bow was delivered as a 60# max. @ 29". I turned the limb bolts out 2.5 turns, which should put me in the range of 55 pounds or so. My arrows are Easton ACC's, 
3-60, 100gr. points, 28.5" long with three 4" feathers and wrap. I checked on BowJackson's weight calculator and that combo gives me 394 grains. The XT is obviously faster than my M3K, which was no plow-horse... Penetration in my bales with the XT is significantly greater than with the M3K, both shooting the same arrows.


----------



## Wiggles

Has any one got the Alpha cams yet? Going to buy me one of these new Merlins but got to be careful of Cam type on account of my poor busted bow shoulder.Am I right in thinking that most are saying the Vipers are only a touch harder in the draw force than the Omegas? Draw force, how hard and steep the cycle is, is what I am after. There are no Dealers any where near here so I can't try before buying. To give an idea, the Rapids are to savage for me at 35pd but the Omegas give no trouble at 46pd, at 50 start to get a little painfull. Can shoot FITA's all week long with the Omegas.
Would like to shoot the Vipers as it has a more solid wall but don't want to be in agony all the time.

Many Thanks


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

wiggles, if you got a sore shoulder, imho i would opt for the alphas, wouldn't even waste your time or money on the vipers.

the draw cycle is stiff imo, but not near as bad as some cams out there, i'm still not there in terms of being used to mine yet. i've shot the omegas and cam & 1/2 for so long that anything that is the least bit aggressive takes awhile to get used to.


----------



## field14

I agree. However, as was stated, the VIPERS are a LOT smoother than most all of the other "hard cams" out there....I find them only slightly tougher than the OMEGA cams, with the added bonus of a harder back wall, and still some room to "creep"...but not much. They actually seem to be helping me hold tension.
Doesn 't take much to get used to them....but I'd opt for the ALPHA cams if I had a sore shoulder or even slight worry of getting a sore shoulder.

I'll report once I get my ALPHA cammed XT....and can directly compare the XT with Vipers with the XT and Alpha cams.

field14


----------



## Wiggles

This is what I needed to know. With expected arrival in the Country in the next week or so, don't want to be iffy and miss out. Look forward to some reports on the Alphas.


----------



## baldmountain

Double Lung 'Em said:


> wiggles, if you got a sore shoulder, imho i would opt for the alphas, wouldn't even waste your time or money on the vipers.


If you have a sore shoulder I'd opt for some rest so your shoulder can heal. (Shoulder injuries can take a long time to heal because we can't help using them.)

As another interesting data point. I was approached at a tournament this weekend about an older Merlin that I'd had for sale. He wanted the bow for his daughter. I had to tell him that it was sold.  I suggested a a Matthews Legacy that I 'd seen in the classifieds that you be a good choice for a young lady. He smiled and said that his daughter will NOT shoot anything but a Merlin. Merlins are becoming VERY popular here in the Boston area.


----------



## Wiggles

Bit late for the rest and heal bit. Snapped a tendon, the one that holds the front of the shoulder together. Lots of pins and needles and throbbing ache that never goes away. The odds for a successfull surgery aren't that good. But I can shoot so long as everything is done exactly right and the cams aren't to aggresive.


----------



## archagator

*Merlin Was'nt Just A Wizard*

:thumbs_up have had rotor cuff ser on both shoulders am shooting XS with
viper cams 50#27.5 draw 285gr lightspeed 275 fps bow is a dream to shoot 
you will be happy with either cam you chose good luck good shooting
HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL  :star:  :RockOn: :banana: :grin: :croc: :croc: :croc:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

LOTS of stuff being worked on on all fronts in the Merlin camp--- more surprises in store for the ATA show too ,(hehe!) so stop by the booth(#458) if you're a dealer......everyone is loving the Viper-cammed bows, reviews are excellent so far... Alphas will be along shortly and I know everyone will love them as well. To anyone thinking about a "hot" new bow, you will certainly want to put a 2006 Merlin XT or XS on the "must try" list.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jgauthier

got my xs about a week ago set it up and shot some through the chrono. At 25.5" draw and 58lbs with a 364 grain arrow i was getting 260. 275 grains i was getting 290. 295 grains was getting 281 and 264 grains was getting 298. This bow is extremely fast very solid back wall. Nice forgiving bow to shoot. Can not wait to take it to the woods.


----------



## baldmountain

jgauthier said:


> got my xs about a week ago set it up and shot some through the chrono. At 25.5" draw and 58lbs with a 364 grain arrow i was getting 260. 275 grains i was getting 290. 295 grains was getting 281 and 264 grains was getting 298. This bow is extremely fast very solid back wall. Nice forgiving bow to shoot. Can not wait to take it to the woods.


Hi Jay,

What are you doing with your old Merlin? I know someone who may be interested in it for his daughter.


----------



## minotaure

*LIVE WEBCAMS and MERLIN on archery trade show*

A very fast update to you all.

The webcam of the Face 2 Face Archery Tournament is now online!

Watch live now at www.face2face-archery.org and click on "WEBCAM".

As we now this is the very first time an Archery Event of this type has been published live with mixed camera's and scoring!

Brought by you by F2F2005.

Regards,
Edwin de Ligter
Tournament organisation


----------



## field14

*Merlin a sponsor of Face2face*

I don't know if you NOTICED or not, but MERLIN is one of the sponsors and is at the trade show of the Face2face event there in Amsterdam....Look on the home page under the sponsors, and MERLIN is listed.

Way to go, Ben and Chris and Merlin!

field14


----------



## minotaure

*Interview with Chris Jones of Merlin at F2F 2005*

Watch the interview of Merlin at F2F2005 by Chris Jones!

http://www.face2face-archery.org/ and visit pictures_movies.

Also Hoyt, Bowtech and soon Mathews.

PS dont forget watching live tomorrow at the website

Regards,
Edwin


----------



## scooby3xs

The interview with Chris was totally awesome. Thanks Edwin for sharing!

~Scoobs~


----------



## jgauthier

Geoff thanks for the offer, however I plan on still keeping my other 2 merlins. I need one for indoor and i also still need a backup. Thanks for the offer though. Are you shooting at lunenburg this year? Bye the way the just cuz works great!

Jay


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Great interview with Chris at the Face2Face---really shows the target bows up close and describes things in excellent detail. Fine job by both Chris and Edwin on both side of the mic!:thumbs_up


----------



## baldmountain

jgauthier said:


> Geoff thanks for the offer, however I plan on still keeping my other 2 merlins. I need one for indoor and i also still need a backup. Thanks for the offer though. Are you shooting at lunenburg this year? Bye the way the just cuz works great!
> 
> Jay


Jay,

It wasn't for me. It was for someone I met at the Hoops STAR FITA.

Yeah, I'll be shooting over in Lunenburg. I just have to work it in between the kid's activities. I'll also be shooting most of the tournaments at and near Lunenburg too. I'll probably be shooting barebow if you can believe it. (Got 2nd at the Hoops STAR FITA behind a guy who was 3rd at Nationals.  )

I'm glad the Just Cuz is working for you. It was my favorite release when I was shooting compound...


----------



## minotaure

*Not me but Gerard Zonjee doing the interview.*



Pinwheel 12 said:


> Great interview with Chris at the Face2Face---really shows the target bows up close and describes things in excellent detail. Fine job by both Chris and Edwin on both side of the mic!:thumbs_up



The interview was from Chris Jones and Gerard Zonjee, speaker of the F2F tournaments. I was only looking and looking out not to be seen.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

minotaure said:


> The interview was from Chris Jones and Gerard Zonjee, speaker of the F2F tournaments. I was only looking and looking out not to be seen.



Oops, my mistake---nevertheless, great job by all.


----------



## X traordanaire

*video*

nice to see the alphas, thats a cool looking cam, to bad it will be three more weeks until i see mine, im sure it will be worth the wait though. 
great look at the bows, can't wait
Jon


----------



## Wiggles

Any close up pictures of the Alphas?


----------



## field14

I haven't seen any closeup pics, but everything I hear about them is GOOD and POSITIVE.

If they're as good as the VIPER cams and less aggressive, with added ZIP when compared to the OMEGA cams...then the ALPHA cams are going to be superb indeed!

I'm liking my Viper cams really well, and I'm not an "aggressive" cam shooter...but they are NOT anywhere near as "aggressive" as some of the other "hybrids" out there.

I"ll just sit back and patiently await the XT with Alpha cams....in the meantime working with the Viper cams is fun enough...

field14


----------



## Cuthbert

*Any hard dates on the second shipment of XTs?*

I was wondering if there are hard dates on the second shipment of XTs from England. I ordered mine on Sept 2nd and haven't seen it yet. I gather that everyone who was going to get one from the first shipment has received theirs. To be honest I'm feeling a bit left out. The dealer I ordered it from has not been able to get information on when the second shipment will be here or if my bow is even part of that lot.


----------



## X traordanaire

*shipment*

keven told me the next batch was shipping in a couple of weeks, and that was nov 17. i have also herd that the alphas may not be shipped for three to four more weeks. dont know what you ordered but if they are vipers im sure they will be in soon, alphas maybee not.

jp


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Cuthbert--

E-mail [email protected] and give us the specs on your bow as well as who you bought if from and we'll try our best to get an answer for you on a definitive delivery date.

I will be out of the office tomorrow to attend a family members' funeral, but will be back wed. the 30th.


----------



## field14

Kevin,
So sorry to hear about the loss of a family member. I extend my sincerest condolences to you and your family.

field14


----------



## scooby3xs

Kevin,

I am also sorry to hear about your family's loss. You & your family are in my thoughts. :angel: 

Denise


----------



## Tim Roberts

My condolences to you and your family Kevin.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Thanks everyone. Much appreciated. it was a tough day, so i'll give you a quick shop story from last weekend---

I had a guy walk in the shop on Saturday. Scanned the bows, then went directly to my XS with viper cam that was hanging and asked, "what kind of bow is that?" I said "Merlin". He says, "WOW, that is some quality workmanship...how's it shoot?" I threw him a release, he took one shot, turned, and went "wooowee that is a smoker! how fast?" I had him throw
the next arrow thru the chrono and he found out, (308fps, 28.5" 60lbs IBO out of the box) shot another arrow into the bale after that, said "wow, no recoil neither", put the bow back on the rack and ordered one without even asking the price.

I asked him if he wanted to know the price--- he said, "doesn't matter, I'm going to own one anyway... just be gentle." When I told him he wasn't even surprised---"worth every penny" he said.

This guy said he has shot every new bow out there, but his quest ended as soon as he laid eyes on the XS--seems to be one very happy camper....and that's what it's all about.

More and more people are figuring out that these bows are just plain sweet.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Good to see you back Kevin. Hope all is well or getting better. Yes.. Merlin makes an awsome bow. Period!:thumbs_up 

good to see others finding out about them.


----------



## field14

I'm getting used to the Viper cams, and I must admit, that even though I WAS NOT(note the PAST TENSE) a fan of aggressive cams, the VIPER cams do grow on you...sure do make you stay in the shot.

Mine is only set at 52# peak weight, and I've set the letoff down from the 70% to about 65% by moving the stop...little to no hand shock and the bow sits rock solid when I'm aiming it. I'm liking it more every time I shoot it.

BUT...I still can't wait for the XT with the Alpha cams on it to arrive....I can only well imagine how nice that is going to be....especially when I'm almost spoiled rotten over the VIPER cams. IMPRESSIVE.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Some good news for all who have been waiting awhile--

Some of the the bows will be shipping next week from the factory, and some will be shipping the following week. These will be the LH vipers and first alphas that were ordered some time ago. Exactly which bow or bows will be shipped when, I dunno, but I'm told that many will be coming to us in both of these shipments so wanted to let everyone know. Things are starting to smooth out and everything is falling into place now, and deliveries will be much quicker after Christmas and Merlin USA will see stock soon as well. We look forward to seeing everyone that is attending the ATA show in Atlanta!


----------



## Michigander

Thats great news Kevin. We actually have a list of people that want to come in to try them out. 
I ordered an XT with Alphas and an XS lefty...........both pretty early on. Pretty excited here. Didn't order any Viper cam right handers so we have not recieved any bows yet here.
Have more bows to order sight unseen from other customers as well yet. From the sounds of shooters that already have their bows, this is going to be another great series of bows by Merlin.
Looking forward to shooting them.
Jerry


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Hang onto your hat Jerry, cause once people see them and start shooting them, you will be awfully busy I suspect.


----------



## field14

People sure to ogle my XT camo with Viper cams! Everyone that has shot it finds the bow to be rock solid in holding and aiming, little to no hand shock on the shot, a clean, straight to the target flow of the bow on the shot, and a solid back wall that still doesn't jerk you around.

They comment how it doesn't SLAM you into the anchor position and that it comes rather smoothly and if tension is lost, it doesn't slam you back out again either.

Of course the other comments are the standard of Merlin...total quality in fit and finish and looks.

Remember MERLIN had a bridged riser back on their COMPOUNDS in 1990...and Black Widow had a metal bridged riser for their recurves as early as 1970, so the bridged riser sensation.....welll.......you surmise.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Alpha pics! These beauties ooze "smooth".


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Another---minus the control post.


----------



## Wiggles

So how does the Alpha compare to the Omegas and to the Vipers?


----------



## X traordanaire

*shipment*

any word on the shipment leaving this week? alphas looke sweet, look even better on the bow in the video at f2f. cant wait to shoot this thing. one question for you kevin, what is the best way to press the new XT? on the riser, far out as i can is what i usually do to all bows but hoyt, i press them on the limbs. week risers is what i am told from an are staff shooter.


----------



## field14

Included with your bow, besides TWO SETS of allen wrenches, are COMPLETE instructions on how to press the bow and care/maintain it, so you shouldn't have many problems figuring out how to set the bow up or adjust it.

Those timing marks on the cams are sure helpful, as are the specs given with the bow for where it shoots the "best".

I'm still anxiously awaiting my Alpha cammed XT...but I have the Viper Cammed XT for to keep me happy for now, haha.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Jon-

I was told one shipment leaving the factory this week, and one next week. That is all I know at this time as i haven't spoken with the factory in the past few days.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

The 2006 product guide is now on the Merlin website under the "Tec" category. scroll down to "2006 Product Guide".

Also, Spec sheets are now up too under the "Product Range" category, and under the subtitle "specifications". They are also under the "Tec" category under "manuals"

Soon the bows will be here and stocked, the staff will be selected, the ATA show will be a memory, and there will be alot of happy Merlin shooters standing in winners' circles and getting pics taken with their trophies.

And then hunting season will be upon us again! (Good thing we build bows for that too, huh?  )


----------



## lady_merlin

Thanks, Kevin, for the updates! Our shop should be getting XTs (alphas) soon. I can't wait to see one in person. I'm afraid my order will have to go in as soon as I hold one. Darnit, why do y'all have to make it so tempting?!
Renee


----------



## nugebow102

*Just Ordered XT*

Hey the New XT is the best bow ...I shot the prototype for it and decided to order mine....viper cams and at 59lbs at 31 inch draw with my acc's it should be up over 320fps...

Get yours from your local Merlin Dealer "Exercise in Excellence":target:


----------



## Truckee

*left handed xt's*

Did the left handed XT's with vipers ship? Anybody know?


----------



## field14

And the fieldman is hopin' that his XT with ALPHA cams is in that first batch to hit the USA! C'mon BOAT (or however they shipped the order, haha).

field14:thumbs_up   :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## scooby3xs

Ah come on field......you know the only way to ship is by AIR!!! :tongue: That way it comes faster!!! I am hoping mine is also in that shipment!!!  I am wanting to get my outdoor setup done already!!! LOL Whose afraid of a little snow?!?!?!:smow: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## X traordanaire

*shipment*

i believe that the first shipment was arriving in the U.S last fri. so hopefully those are on the way to dealers this week. alphas are on that order, at least rightys are, havent heard anything about the leftys.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Hello All- First, thanks for being so patient everyone, it is appreciated all around on this end. OK, headline news-- Just got off the phone with the factory---The two separate shipments have been rolled into one for various reasons and will now leave for the USA no later than this coming Thursday the 16th I've been told. I have also been told that these bows are simply exquisite throughout and this is "as good as it gets"--they are awesome to behold and the wait for all will be well worth it. We are hoping to get all backordered bows out the door from Merlin USA before Christmas, along with some of the more recent orders as well. Then it's off to the ATA show the first week of Jan--- very busy time of year! 

Yes, it has admittedly taken longer than expected to receive these first bows but again, we have gone to the fullest extent possible to make these simply the finest bows to be found anywhere in the world today. One cannot rush perfection as they say, and altho we are not cocky enough to claim that they are indeed "perfect", we do feel that they are superbly done and the difference between these bows and others will be immediately noticeable upon first glance, nevermind first shot. 

More as I know.


----------



## Truckee

Thanks Kevin,
I figured early Jan. when I placed the order, so as far as I'm concerned it's right on time. Can't wait to see the workmanship.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

It is official-- many are now on their way--- and we'll probably be working overtime right before Christmas.... 

But regardless, everyone should be smiling soon!:thumbs_up


----------



## lady_merlin

Horray! I know hubby will be glad to hear it. It'll be a nice Christmas present. Can't wait to see it!
Renee


----------



## Pro1

*Let me jump on the bandwagon*

COME ON...COME ON....COME ON....Ok :grouphug: :RockOn: :devil: :dead: :banana: :cell: :drum: :help: Ok now I can wait another day :tongue: ..Pro1


----------



## field14

Egads, Kevin.....I am getting "spoiled" by those terrific new VIPER cams, and now I get to be REALLY SPOILED in anticipation alone of the new ALPHA cams coming within only a week or so now......what a great Christmas present for 2005....and a pleasure trip for my archery in 2006!

C'mon, c'mon....OK....I can wait a few more days...got the VIPER cammed XT shooting just great....for the new ALPHA cams, I can hardly wait..... perhaps I'll shoot all 10's and narry again an "8". hahahaha  :tongue: :thumbs_up 

Well, one can hope, right? haha

field14


----------



## fraxff

I ordered an xt with alpha's on monday. I am wondering if the 4 week delivery time the dealer told me was accurate. I am really looking forward to this, it's quite an upgrade from my PSE nova.
-mike


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Mike-

Yes it should be quite accurate now. We have the first large shipment of Alphas and LH Vipers (along with some RH too, yes) going thru US customs as we speak, and I have the manifests in hand now too so they will be here very soon. This will catch up on many of the initial orders that were placed some time ago while we were still getting things in shape and running smoothly. I'm told orders will flow much more smoothly now and you can figure the current 4-5 week quote to be good. Once we receive a quantity of stock here at Merlin USA in the coming weeks orders will be processed immediately and dealers will receive bows in as little as 3-7 days.:thumbs_up 

All--

We wish to thank our dealers and customers for their patronage, our staff for their services, and everyone a very enjoyable Holiday Season!:santa: I look forward to seeing some of our dealers and their staff at the ATA show in Atlanta, Jan 5-7. Stop by the booth (#458, demo range C-06) say "hi", and try these beauties out.


----------



## X traordanaire

*lets go*

to quote pinwheel 

" Delivery of Alpha bows are now early november I'm told. Due to a few changes for the better, we had to step things back across the board approximately 2-3 weeks from original delivery projections to do so. But, we felt it was necessary to the development of these great bows. Once we get everything done and up to speed, delivery of these babies will be as little as 5-7 days to our dealers if Merlin USA has them in stock, or no more than 2-3 weeks turnaround if not. Coming along very well I'd say considering that these bows are all new from the ground up. 

Plenty of time before indoor season to order one as most leagues do not start until late November early december anyway."




Pro am coming up soon and still waiting, backup after backup, hope things get strait soon. i asked earlier about an alpha XT for indoors, wish i would have known this back then, i would still have a supernova. 

still waiting
Jon


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Sorry Jon I know it's frustrating---it is for us as well when it comes to unforseen issues and production delays that crop up. However there is now light at the end of the tunnel as I received a call this very afternoon from Customs stating shipment was released and delivery to us should be late tomorrow afternoon or first thing Friday. We will be working overtime just before the holidays to get them sorted as we know everyone is chomping at the bit for their bows. 

And altho we have had to push back a couple of times during this startup of the all-new line, it's not like we wanted to-- (or work overtime just before Christmas! ) --the delays are sometimes unforseen, yet sometimes also necessary so we can develop a higher grade/better shooting product for you, the customer. 

Of course we could always just whip them out the door and say "that's good enough".........Nah, I think not!

We're doing it the best way we know how, and we appreciate everyones' patience. As shooters we all will benefit in the long run.


----------



## field14

Not to worry, Kevin and everyone.

Having shot the Merlin bows for nearly a decade now, I can well attest to the fact that every Merlin bow I've gotten has been without any doubt WELL WORTH THE WAIT...the quality, fit, workmanship, and attention to detail is beyond reproach, IMHO.

I'm waiting and biding my time too...the lucky thing is that I've had my Camo XT with Viper cams to spoil me with.....but that doesn't make me any LESS anxious for my Black XT with Alpha cams on it, hahahaha.

Believe me, everyone....you will be very pleasantly surprised by the Merlin bows you have so anxiously waited for...I'd much rather have a delay or two and get things RIGHT the first time that to have a "rushed to order" production and have them out of phase or something.

Just my experiences and honest opinion.:tongue:   :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

field14


----------



## lady_merlin

Kevin,
I appreciate all the updates you've been giving (and for putting up with my hubby-LOL). I know you can only tell us what you know. I've had to wait for all my Merlins (bad timing on my part), but they always have been well worth it! I'm waiting to order mine once everything is back on schedule.
Your work is appreciated! Now, get those bows out so my hubby can quit bugging me! 
Renee


----------



## field14

*The Merlin Invasion is nearer...*

Are you anxious today, are you anxious today, can you wait just a few ew more days?..... (hum to Elvis' "Are you Lonesome Tonight").

The Merlins are coming, the Merlins are coming..... The rustling of the trees tells me they're getting closer...but I can't fire until I see their bright shiny finishes....

Well, geez...had to get this to the top somehow, didn't I? hahahaha.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Thanks Renee, I know it's a tough wait, and we've been on it, believe me there. Everything will smooth out from here I'm told. Course that doesn't help anyone waiting, I know....

After a very trying time wrestling with my own need to vent during the back and forth banter and dead-end phone calls around the holiday with customs reps and shipping carriers, and then dealing with their Christmas shutdowns as well, we FINALLY received SOME of the bows late yesterday. (Merlin Factory sent them 3 day expedite on Dec 16, but it took 8 days to receive only some of them!) We worked overtime last night, and many will be on their way today to dealers and owners. As soon as the final crate shows up, (supposedly today) the rest will be out the following day also. 

They are exquisite tho, and I can safely say the 'big boys' will be sweating just a bit at the ATA show. Awesome, simply awesome.:thumbs_up 

See for yourselves-XT Viper Black with Blue inserts-


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Another angle--


----------



## Pinwheel 12

XS ALPHA in camo--(whisker biskit not included.Everything else comes with bow! )


----------



## Pinwheel 12

XS ALPHA , full shot


----------



## lady_merlin

Kevin,
After a week like that, do you have any hair left on your head?  I hope you took some time to enjoy the holiday.
Thanks for the update. Hopefully, we'll see a bow by the end of the week.
Renee


----------



## shawn_in_MA

Kevin hasn't had any hair on his head for A LONG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth: :teeth: :teeth: 

I picked up my XT Alpha Black w/ Blue inserts last night. This thing is just gonna plain flat out shoot!!! You know when you draw back a bow and it just feels right...well this one did!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to get it set up!!!!!!!!!! I'll post some pics when she's ready to go!!!!!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

shawn_in_MA said:


> Kevin hasn't had any hair on his head for A LONG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


Yep, this is true----and now everyone knows why..:tongue: :tongue: :teeth: 

Renee, thanks---no rest for the weary, maybe a little this weekend but that'll be it...then off to the ATA, that is scheduled the week following the Holidays.... wonder who the brainiac was that set that up... Must be a reason, but I'm not seeing it...oh well....we'll still be there. 

I hope everyone can soon enjoy their bows, and we here at Merlin USA wish everyone a Happy New Year! :thumbs_up


----------



## Easykeeper

The bows look great! I'm really liking my XT/Viper bow. I thought my M3K was great, but the XT is definately a step up, at least in performance. I still like the look and feel of the M3K, but it's on the way to Texas...hope the new owner has as much fun with it as I did. It's XT for me...:thumbs_up The black one is really nice! It's prettier than my camo XT, wonder if I can convince my wife I need a bow for dress up? I've got the working bow, now for something fancy...LOL.

Sounds like the MerlinUSA group is working hard to get these bows out. I've always been impressed with the people behind the bows. Pinwheel12(Kevin) has been absolutely great to work with. You've got to be looking forward to the ATA show, the new bows are sure to be a hit. Of course that will just make things busier, but I guess that's better than the alternative, huh?


----------



## bbahunter

Kevin,

That XS ALPHA is one sweet looking bow!
If i were to order one, how long does it take to get?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Brian-

Thanks--Orders are currently 4-5 weeks, but I will be receiving a few stock bows around the 12th of Jan. Toss me a PM sometime and we'll discuss possibilities for you. :thumbs_up


----------



## huntelk

*tec question for the xt w/vipers*

Will adjusting the timing of the cams increase/decrease the valley?


----------



## big shawn

I really like the look of the Alpha XS, how can I get pricing info?


----------



## field14

Huntelk,
You adjust the "timing" of the cams with the control cable, so the "valley" isn't affected enought for you to notice it. the printed instructions you receive with the bow, PLUS the marks on the cams themselves pretty much makes it fool-proof to set the cam timing up. Mine were within 1/2 twist of being where it worked best anyways, right out of the box.

There is also a stop adjustment that you can use for drawlength and letoff adjustment. the letoff changes by approximately 2.5% and the letoff about 1/8". Poundage loss by shortening up seems to be minor.

Shawn,
The MSRP is listed on the other Merlin thread in General Archery discussion, along with some updated and current pictures of those just received here in the USA a few days ago.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=263392

field14


----------



## huntelk

*Thanks Field*

I have the timing/tune perfect, as well as the drawlength/letoff. There is no valley with this set up-which may partially explain 304 fps (59lbs, 30.5dl, 329gr arrrow). I hate to touch a thing as it shot bullet holes with 3 completely different arrows (never seen that before!). 

Just curious if anyone had found any secrets yet. The short valley is taking a little getting used to. May have to do a little work on the grip as it is a little broad for my taste, but whereas the draw length is so perfect I don't want to take it off completely.

Thanks again


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Huntelk-

Take measurements and note the position of the cams. Then you can play to your hearts' content and still be able to go back to original settings if need be. I have set different Viper bows to different "optimal" rotation settings within their range, all dependent upon a variety of things such as which cam #, which DL, poundage, arrow selection, rest selection, loop, no loop, fingers, release, etc---you can see there are many variables to contend with.. While I agree the Viper cams to have a shorter valley than say a Alpha or even last years' Omega, if you draw to and shoot from the wall (which is dead-nuts rock solid) you'll be fine. I have shot many other aggressive cams that are shorter in valley and tougher to draw, even in the past few years-- one in particular has been compared to the Viper many times recently in fact. 

I've found that the guys that have a bit of a time settling into the Vipers are the ones that are shooting long to begin with, and when they settle into their anchor and try to relax everything they will creep and that is when things can get interesting should they creep more than 1/4". They're very smooth cams tho for being as aggressive as they are and once you get used to them they are IMHO the best thing since the thong bikini---they offer great nock travel and thus are easy to tune, and get the arrow out of the bow faster than most bows out there too, even with their decent brace height. I am a firm believer that speed plays a factor in forgiveness provided you have a good brace height and great geometry as a starting platform, and the faster the arrow exits the bow, the less time you have to screw up the shot with your individual imparted torque. Milliseconds of difference are an important extra in overall shootability, because the arrow leaves the bow in those milliseconds and that is when forgiveness is of course the most critical.

The cams are too new for anyone to have found any major "secrets to tuning", but in all honesty they're a pretty basic and straight forward design and with a little bit of playing one can quickly find their "sweet spot" for their individual setup. Sounds like you are very close yourself if you are tearing perfect holes with three different shafts---yep these bows are like that, and that is not an uncommon occurence. The rest is simply a matter of getting used to the bow, and if need be drop off a couple of extra pounds to get more comfortable with the Vipers---that sometimes helps as well.

And there is always an aternative if you find these will not work for you----the Alpha!


----------



## Archer 1

*Merry Cristmas,happy New Year,its Here!*

I got a very pleasent surprise late friday afternoon.We recieved our first two XTs at the shop.One is camo with vipers,one is a silver with alphas(which happens to be mine)!The camo bow was for a friend of mine and we headed for the shop at 10:00 saturday morning.To make a long story short,30''draw,70lbs,acc arrow at 360 gr.= one happy customer!!This thing flat out smoked,very quiet,no hand shock.They come through with complete set of bowjax silencers on limbs and strings and man do they work.I did not have the cronograph there but this thing was smokin.In the looks department,this bow is second to none.There are some great pics on here but they do not do justice to these bows which brings me to the subject of my silver XT with alphas.I love target bows,to me they are a work of art and I have had some beautiful bows in the past 30 years but when I saw this bow I was just blown away.Again there are some great pics on here but you really have to see these bows in person to appreciate the workmanship and beauty of them.I could not set mine up yesterday because of a family get together(you can imagine what my mind was on,I thought they would never leave)and due to a little new years celebrating last night I slept in this morning but just holding this bow in my hands and pulling it back,I can tell its a shooter.The alphas just feel good.Very smooth and nice little valley.It felt like I was pulling 52lbs instead of 62lbs.Well Im off to set this thing up and will let you know how it shoots but I have a good idea that I will be grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## TargetHunter

Archer 1 said:


> There are some great pics on here but they do not do justice to these bows which brings me to the subject of my silver XT with alphas.I love target bows,to me they are a work of art and I have had some beautiful bows in the past 30 years but when I saw this bow I was just blown away..


Archer 1,

Did you get inserts for your silver riser? Or are you leaving it all silver? If your bow is all silver, I'd really like to see a picture of it. I'm not (yet) enthusiastic about the inserts. I'd like to see what one looks like without them.

Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## Archer 1

TargetHunter said:


> Archer 1,
> 
> Did you get inserts for your silver riser? Or are you leaving it all silver? If your bow is all silver, I'd really like to see a picture of it. I'm not (yet) enthusiastic about the inserts. I'd like to see what one looks like without them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shannon


I went with the blue inserts only because my other target bow is blue.To be honest with you,I did not think I would like them either but now that I see them in person they are pretty sharp.They change with the way the light hits them.I did think about takeing them off but I think Im goiung to leave them on for now.I will post some pics after I have everything on it.I have some goodies coming in next week for it.


----------



## archer360

*The XT just came in, 28.5" 70 LB with the ALPHA CAM*

The XT just came in, 28.5" 70 LB with the ALPHA CAM in stock.

I did not see a camo pic yet so here one is.

This bow looks great and pull even better.

The wood grip feels good. The riser under the grip is slim comfortable.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

I love that anodise/camo insert combination. It looks sweet and tough! My goal is an XS for hunting season.


----------



## X traordanaire

Photos of Jon's new XT. Will post impressions of the bow later.


----------



## X traordanaire

*scores*

shot my first scores with the xt today, 300 56X then right after a 298 17X vegas, deffenetly tired on the vegas. shot for about 3 hours strait. draw length was alittle long. didnt think i shot as well as the score shows, its forgiving.


----------



## Swede

Just set up my XT and thought I´d post a pic


----------



## Steve B

Sweet :tongue: I like the look without the inserts in the riser as well. So what are your thoughts on how it performs ?


----------



## Swede

Well Steve, to be honest I haven´t had the oportunity to shoot it as of yet, but I have shot the XT model and all I can say is WOW, It holds superb, and the stop is rock solid, can´t ask for much more than that. 

I will post a more exstensive resumé when I have tested and tuned it

Magnus


----------



## Steve B

Magnus, thanks for your response and I look forward to your futher comments on the bow after tuning and shooting. I have just got my XT as well and look forward to the experience of doing the same as yourself. 

I hope you enjoy your new merlin as much as I know I am going to enjoy mine.


----------



## Tim Roberts

Steve B said:


> Magnus, thanks for your response and I look forward to your futher comments on the bow after tuning and shooting. I have just got my XT as well and look forward to the experience of doing the same as yourself.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your new merlin as much as I know I am going to enjoy mine.


Good to see you've joined the *Merlin* shooters Steve.  Now post some pics. :lol: 

There are some good looking bows here. :thumbs_up


----------



## fraxff

I'm looking forward to my bow's arrival. I'll post a bunch of pics or some video when I get it.
-mike


----------



## Truckee

*new xt*

Here's my new xt with vipers. Hoggernaut, infinity rest w/premo blade etc.


----------



## GCB

Frankly, I am a little disappointed with my new Merlin XT. I don't know if my expectations are unrealistic, or I just got a lemon bow. The first thing I noticed is that the grinding and shaping on the limbs seems a little "hurried" as well as the resin buildup at the top of the limbs. Did they rush a little too much to get these to market perhaps?

Mechanically, the top cam has some noticable torque to it and when I correct the torque, the string tries to jump the groved draw stop that is the back wall on the lower cam. I thought the stability of the solid limb with 12 laminations was supposed to prevent that from happening. Even with the top cam leaning, the lower cable rubs against the edge of the groved draw stop and is freying. This is a most unsafe and unacceptable condition on any bow regardless of cost. 

Adding insult to injury, I have not even shot this bow yet. I have just been setting it up to be shot and have been "exercising it." Not a good day for me.  

I find this bow not in keeping with the marketing of the "precision build" of Merlin.

Graham


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Graham, that doesn't sound good. Perhaps you should take up your problem with Kevin at Merlin USA? I'm sure he can alleviate the problem.


----------



## Truckee

Hey Graham,
Do you have the alphas? My limbs look good and I don't have the issues you describe. Although, my grip doesn't fit the riser very well. But, they are sending me a new one. The only other thing is my string is taking longer to settle than I thought it would. Bottom line, though, it's out shooting my protec pretty consistently so far.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Graham-

Sorry you are unhappy. I have yet to see the markings you speak of on any of our limbs to date, and I've gone thru many of the new XT's and XS's while getting them out to customers. The bows are sweet and people are liking them ALOT, and I find it odd that you would post up such a negative response when not even having shot the bow yet in all honesty.

Torque is added to all bows when the cableguard is attached, and is also usually taken care of at this time. The guys at the factory do their best to center them according to the little bit of cableguard sidepull, but the cableguards are not on them at this time either--- each bow still should be tuned by a reputable Merlin dealer regardless during initial setup and prior to shooting the bow..If you are missing or rubbing the draw stop with the power cable, then you have over compensated by quite a bit IMHO. My advice is to let your dealer handle it or send it to us at Merlin USA to get it back to correct specs and shootability for you, and then you can enjoy your bow. 

Fraying/chafing of the power cable cannot be discerned by drawing and letting down as that does not give sufficient "snap" at launch like actual shooting does. If you are busy watching everything then you do not have correct form and function either and imparted torque again becomes a factor, So IMHO if you are getting frayng from that, you might possibly have a burr that needs to be looked at on the cam, or you are simply putting too much imparted torque into the bow while looking at everything during repeated draw cycles and getting a bit of chafe during draw and letdown. If you are missing the drawstop, that again explains much to me about this phenomenon.

Have your dealer check it over for you, or send it back to us and we'll take a peek if you feel it is necessary.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Hi Everyone--

Well, we're back from the show, and I am finally getting back on my feet---caught a nasty flu/bug/whatever down in Atlanta, and it wiped me out for the week. Anyway, on the upswing now I hope.

We got great response at the show, especially considering that dealer attendance took at 48% drop (last I heard) from previous years. Many shot and liked the bows, and thought they were drop-dead gorgeous-- heard that time and again. Saw alot of old friends and met alot of new ones, and had a great time. We are looking forward to the rest of the 2006 sales year-- we think Merlin will have a great one. 

A few pics---


----------



## Pinwheel 12

All pics are prior to the show opening---no chance afterwards!

Ben Jones and my wife Kerry ready for the day-


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Owner Chris Jones mulling over paperwork---always thinking...


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Staffer Pete Janos getting ready for the day at the demo range.


----------



## GCB

MerlinApexDylan,

Yes, I called Kevin this morning and we are switching out bows. I never had any doubts that the problem would be resolved. I was just bummed that I drew the short straw this time.


Truckee,

Yes, I do have the Alpha cams. Kevin is not sure how I got the bow that I did. Does your lower cam have a string grove in the draw stop (the part that is anodized light blue)? That is the part that is rubbing against the power cable serving on my bow. 

Does your upper cam have any lean in it? I reduced the offset on the cable guard to reduce the torque, but the cam still leans somewhat. I realize this is not a problem by itself, but am just curious. Also, my grip doesn't fit the riser very well either, but I like the way the grip fits my hand.

Graham


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

GCB said:


> MerlinApexDylan,
> Yes, I called Kevin this morning and we are switching out bows. I never had any doubts that the problem would be resolved. I was just bummed that I drew the short straw this time.



Graham. Kevin has always been good to me and I imagine many others. I'm glad you got things resolved. I love Merlin bows. My dream and goal is to go to the Olympics shooting a Merlin. I wouldn't say you drew the short straw. Sometimes things just slip by inspection. But Merlin and Kevin are always there to make sure everything is made right.


----------



## field14

Graham,
I too have an Alpha cammed XT and it is PERFECT in every respect! I have NONE of the "symptoms" that you described. As is normal, I see that Kevin is swapping out the bow for you rather than taking any chances...and, as normal, without hestitation. Goes to show the FINE SERVICE of Merlin, USA and the backing of Merlin, UK.

I finally got to shoot my ALPHA cammed XT after having shot my VIPER cammed XT for the past several weeks. I am super impressed at the smoothness and the drawing cycle of the VIPER cam, but when I drew back and actually SHOT the ALPHA cam, it was something unexpected, for sure.

I'm a very, very happy pilgrim right now... those ALPHA cams are superb. The drawing cycle is so smooth and non-jarring...it is like it "slides" to anchor and then just sits there. The bow is quiet shooting and had little to no vibration or hand shock.

Ben and Chris have really out done themselves with these two new cam systems....and in all honesty, I prefer the ALPHA cams...but then I'm biased towards the "softer" style cams anyways...hahaha.

field14


----------



## GCB

Field 14,

That is what I like best about these bows; the smooth draw of the Alpha cams. I am 43 and have shot bows since I was 11 years old. My shoulder is not as tolerant as it used to be. Three years ago I switched to a Hoyt UltraTec for their cam & 1/2 system which I thought was very smooth at the time. 

Once I drew back my XT, I was amazed and didn't believe it was a 60 lb bow. I made the dealer put it on a scale to verify the poundage - it was right at 60 lbs. I was amazed. It felt so good, I contemplated switching it out for a 70 lb model, but thought it best to remain conservative.

Graham

BTW, Does your lower cam draw stop look like this one?


----------



## Truckee

Graham,
I have the vipers so very different. But not much cam lean that I can see. And the bow just keeps shooting better every day as I get used to the hard wall. 
Field 14,
Notice any difference in scores between the two cams, or is it just a feel thing?


----------



## fraxff

Are these bows showing up as they are ordered (with a delay) or are they shipping out in large groups? I'm wondering if my bow will just appear here or if I have to wait for the next batch to arrive, and mine to go out from there.
-mike


----------



## Wiggles

Where are you guys setting centre shot on the alphas?


----------



## X traordanaire

*pro am*

shot my XT at the iowa pro am this weekend, i held the best that i did at any tourneyment with it. i shot a 350 the first day, which was my goal, and on sun i shot a 318 on the vegas. this bow holds like a rock. very forgiving, more than my nova with omegas on it. and they look great. i know i had at least 25 people come up to me and ask about it. great job merlin. 
wiggles ill check for you tonight when i get home from work. i believe around 3/4" i eyed it down the center of the stabilizer and shot through paper about 5" away and shot a bullet. 

the XT is sweet
Jon


----------



## MerlinMax3000

The only thing about my Xt I dislike is the grip, it is too wide & they r not consistent from one XT to another like maybe they r hand made. I put my XT up until I make a grip that will work for me, so for know I'll be sticking with my MAX3000.


----------



## fraxff

why don't you remove the grip and just use the metal?
-mike


----------



## field14

Extrordinaire,
It was nice finally meeting you at the Iowa Pro-Am!

You are repeating what I've heard from the few I know that have Alpha cammers....Merlin has a reall winning combination in this new X-Range of bows.

Truckee...I see NO DIFFERENCE in scores between the two cams...it IS a "feel" thing. The Vipers are much more aggressive, but hold like a rock. The ALPHAS are smoother and remind me a lot of the force draw wheels from several years back, only with MORE ZIP, MORE Zing, and a solid back walll to boot! I'm really impressed with both cam systems, but for TARGET, I"m going with the Alpha cams....because of FEEL....I just like them a smidgen better than the Vipers.

But as far as the camo vs. color bow....I wouldn't hesitate to use the Camo XT on the shooting line at any time....it is a VERY ATTRACTIVE combination to have on ANY shooting line.

I never heard a negative comment about those new Merlins from anyone at the Iowa Pro-Am.....

field14


----------



## Wiggles

Was at the field today and did 3 hours of walkbacks and sight tuning. Shot both with the grip and without. Was getting frustrated cause I can't get the groups I want at 70m. Came to the conclusion that this grip is not for me. The grip is nice and comfy but consistancy is not quite right. Shot of the Riser and that is to skinny and hurt my girly hand. Has any one tried a Shrewd Grip yet? Do they fit the Riser?

Oh and while fiddling, ended up with a knocking point 1/2 inch to low and was still getting the same size groups.:embara: 

I like the Bow and the Grip but the Grip do'nt like me. :tongue:


----------



## fraxff

You'll probably find that you can get used to the thin metal of the grip. I took the grip off my pse nova and it was thin and had a 90 angle on the edges. It hurt for a few days but after a week it didn't bother me. Now I can't imagine using the grip it had. It can help to wrap some sort of tape around the metal, I did it so the edge would be smoother.
-mike


----------



## field14

I've shot most all of my Merlins that came with a wood grip by taking the wood grip off. Like was posted....it might take a day or two to get used to it, but you won't go back.....

field14


----------



## Steve B

The grip feels very nice to me and is not too thick, the only thing I am needing to rectify is a slight rocking in the grip. Even when the screw is nice and tight it still rocks. Has anybody else had the problem of the grip rocking and how did you fix it?

But I must add the bow is so sweet to shoot though, and the alpha cams are as you say Field14 .... the FEEL is ohh soo sweet


----------



## X traordanaire

*center shot*

on my XT i am running the center shot at 11/16

i have the grip off the bow also, it is skinny but i like it. rumor is that merlin is working on coming out with some after market grips, a polished aluminum would look sweet on the silver riser. i was thinking of having a friend make me some sideplates to add alittle width to the riser but so far im liking it the way it is. if you know a machinist i dont think i would be hard to do. im sure you will see alot of options when more of these babys hit the streets. 

Tom great meating you as well, i enjoyed the conversation, even though i didnt know it was you until about half way through. next year make sure you get a spot on that line, post some pics of that black and gold too. 

Jon


----------



## baldmountain

Steve B said:


> Has anybody else had the problem of the grip rocking and how did you fix it?


No, I don't have one of the new Merlins, but I know how to fix a grip that moves. Put a little silicone sealer on the riser and then slide the grip over the sealer. This keeps it from moving without glueing the grip to the riser forever. Don't overdo the sealer or you will glue the grip to the riser forever. I used some sealer to mount an new style grip on an old Hoyt GM recurve riser.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

fraxff said:


> why don't you remove the grip and just use the metal?
> -mike


Because it will make the draw too long. I already put twists in the string to get it to fit me just right, so I need to make somthing I can put in place of the gripso that I won't mess up my DL. If anyone knows a place I can get a grip for my XT let me know or if U took the grip off what did U do to keep your DL the same


----------



## Twiztd1

Tim, Send it to Johnson grips in Texas. They will make you a grip to fit your XT to your specs I'm sure. You'll be down your bow for a couple weeks but I here those are sweet.


----------



## Truckee

*rocking grip*

Steve B,
I too have the rocking grip. Merlin is sending a replacement. But in the meantime I slid a thin piece of card board between the top of the grip and the arrow shelf. No more rocking.


----------



## shawn_in_MA

The grip on my Merlin fit PERFECT. It was comfortable but just too wide for my taste. I took it off and put a few wraps of athletic tape around the metal riser for a grip...just took a little bit of the edge off. It does change your DL a little but you can make it up with either a different module or tweaking the strings and cable. The alphas are definitely a fit for me. They remind me of the Omegas but a lot smoother.


----------



## field14

Removal of the grip, made the bow "feel" and measure 3/8" longer in draw length due to the thickness of the pivot point of the grip itself. The AMO of the bow was PERFECT and AS ORDERED....with the grip in place.

However, FOR ME, I've found that it feels BETTER that 3/8" longer than it did with the grip on, so FOR ME, I'm leaving it alone. IF I was to adjust the DL to what it was with the grip on the bow....I'd twist up the string about 10 twists, OR lengthen the d-loop 3/16".

field14:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Archer 1

X traordanaire said:


> on my XT i am running the center shot at 11/16
> 
> i have the grip off the bow also, it is skinny but i like it. rumor is that merlin is working on coming out with some after market grips, a polished aluminum would look sweet on the silver riser. i was thinking of having a friend make me some sideplates to add alittle width to the riser but so far im liking it the way it is. if you know a machinist i dont think i would be hard to do. im sure you will see alot of options when more of these babys hit the streets.
> 
> Tom great meating you as well, i enjoyed the conversation, even though i didnt know it was you until about half way through. next year make sure you get a spot on that line, post some pics of that black and gold too.
> 
> Jon


I have the exact same center shot on my XT.I also took the grip off not because I didnt like it but I wanted to stain it a darker color.After staining it I sprayed it with a clear coat and it didnt dry as fast as it was supposed to so I was forced to shoot it that night without the grip and found that I held a perfect line without the grip.I have always shot shrewd grips and am going to try to modify one to fit.I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## scooby3xs

Archer1,

Hope you are shooting well with your XT. You have to give me some directions on how to get down to the shop down there in Q'town so I can finally meet ya'll.

Hopefully my bow should be showing up shortly! :wink: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## five60

*Grips*

Hi all. Thought you might like to know there will be a new grip option for the bows next month. They will be ready for shiping sometime during february. So for those that like to shoot with a thinner style integral type grip, you should get on well with this.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

And there you have it, another painless option! Think Merlin listens?:ear: 

Yep!


----------



## Tur-bow

five60 said:


> Hi all. Thought you might like to know there will be a new grip option for the bows next month. They will be ready for shiping sometime during february. So for those that like to shoot with a thinner style integral type grip, you should get on well with this.


That is just perfect. Exactly what I like.


----------



## Steve B

Thanks for the response Baldmountain and Truckee, I appreciate the assistance in fixing up a minor problem


----------



## huntelk

*Great looking grip!*

I need one! What are they going to sell for?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Production hasn't commenced yet and so pricing in turn has not yet been established. Give it another few weeks and hit us up again.


----------



## Cuthbert

*Just received my Alphas to replace Vipers*

I got my XT just after Christmas and was totally dismayed. Somehow, someone miscommunicated and I ended up with a draw length far shorter than I needed. I also ordered it with the viper cams and since I had nothing to compare it to I found that it was way more aggressive than I wanted. Speed and performance was incredible but let down was a shoulder wrenching experience. After waiting 3 months for my bow I was needless to say devistated. I couldn't even talk to Kevin since he was at ATA.

HOWEVER!!

Today I got my alpha cams that Kevin pulled off of a new arrival and I am in what can only be described as a state of grace. This combination made for a totally different and smooth shooting experience. After 4 arrows I was pounding the x out of my 3-spot. After 3 ends I declared that "this bow shoots better than sex."
I just want to take my hat off to Merlin for delivering (albeit a little late) a 9.9 out of 10 (had to subtratct a tenth because of the grip). It totally blows away the competition. I hope to see a few of them shooting for the money in Vegas this year. The quality can't be ignored for long.

Cheers.


----------



## shawn_in_MA

That grip is sweet...Definitely gonna need one of theose.


----------



## GCB

Count me in!

Graham


----------



## MerlinMax3000

I just finished my grip, I took the grinder to it .


----------



## Wiggles

That looks betterer. Have already got my order in for the new grip. Was going to attack yhe wood one but didn't think there would be enough meat left to stop it from splitting.


----------



## GCB

Nice work!

Your handle fits much better than mine. I have some very noticeable gaps between my grip and riser in several areas. Did you adjust the throat depth at all?

Graham


----------



## MerlinMax3000

It is much more narrow & more of a low wrist than it was. It only took a few minutes to do. It seems to be much better but I really won't know until I shoot this weekend.


----------



## fraxff

That grip looks good. I just assumed I'd be taking mine off, but you've inspired me to keep the dremel option open.
-mike


----------



## Wiggles

For those that are shooting the XT with Alphas, do you class the cams as hard or medium when choosing your arrow shafts?


----------



## field14

Wiggles, if you download the newest version of Archer's Advantage, you don't have to go through all that...Perry has already incorporated the Alpha and Viper cams from Merlin as part of the selection process.

I'm not familiar with the other arrow selection programs, but I would suspect they would go best with a "medium" cam. The Vipers, however are definitely a "hard" cam.

field14


----------



## fraxff

monday will be six weeks, anyone feel like placing a bet on my bow arriving?
-mike


----------



## Pinwheel 12

I'd say pretty soon. 4-5 weeks original quote with an extra 10 day backup due to Christmas/New Years' holiday factory shutdown puts you right around 6-7 weeks, maybe 8 if you count the original backlog too.

Just a guess.


----------



## bullet13

*My daugthers new XT*

Friday night I picked up a new XT with Alpha cams from 300 Archery for my daughter. She didn't know she was getting it. I gave it to her on Satuday morning at her class. She was absolutly blown away. The XT is a definate shooter. Everyone at the shop was drooling over it. Her coach even shot it and was very impressed with how well it holds and aims and the noticable lack of hand shock and recoil. Can't wait for my XT w/ Viper cams to arrive.

We need to lengthen the draw some. It is an Alpha 1 cam with AL3 module. Kevin is already taking care of that.

Thanks to Kevin for all the time spent Friday night getting it setup.:thumbs_up


----------



## MerlinMax3000

It looks like she is leaning back. Just thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## MerlinMax3000

fraxff said:


> That grip looks good. I just assumed I'd be taking mine off, but you've inspired me to keep the dremel option open.
> -mike


I used a 90 degree die grinder & a little hand sanding


----------



## scooby3xs

Dave,

Amanda looks really sharp with her new XT! Excellent choice! :cheer2: :cheer2: Look forward to seeing you both in Andover again in March for Nationals! What time is she shooting? Tell Amanda I said good luck!


Denise


----------



## bullet13

Denise,

We will be shooting Sat and Sun 1:00pm line. She is also shooting JOAD on Friday night. We look forward to see you again.


----------



## scooby3xs

Sounds like we will be shooting the same times...excellent! See ya there!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Denise, post your hot new bow!


----------



## scooby3xs

I did not get it yet!! :sad: You know the perils of short draw and being a lefty! Hopefully it will be here soon. It's for outdoors anyway - I still like got a month?! LOL

I will post it as soon as I get it.

~Scoobs~


----------



## field14

*Field14's Merlin XT with Alpha Cams*

OK, sports fans. Finally, here are some pics of the fieldman's new Merlin XT with Alpha cams.

The setup as it now stands:
Merlin XT with Alpha Cams
26 5/8" TRUE draw length.
46# peak weight
Black riser with GOLD "multi-lens" inserts.
Merlin OMEGA Target Site
Bullseye Millenium Target scope with 4X lens and 5/32" bumper tape dot (home-made).
Golden Key Infiniti FallAway rest with VIPER launcher.
GoldTip 30X UltraLite Pro shafts - 26 1/2" shaft length with 150 grain GoldTip points and GoldTip Pin nocks (large throat)
Orange 3" Gateway Feathers full right helical.
Limb Saver Cable Glide
Specialty Archery Peep site with 1/8" aperture (no clarifier lens yet).
Merlin Omega systems Stabiliser 28" length with Doinker and .68 ounce tip weight.
Merlin Omega Systems back stabilizer with Omega counter, and 3.4 ounces total back weight.
Bow balances perfectly with no tip forward or back during shot and follow-thru...just the way I like it uh-huh, uh-huh (KC and the Sunshine boys).

I shoot with a 3-finger Carter Chocolate Addiction release aid set with double 80# springs; set rather heavy. Get 'r Dun!

Now, this set up will pound X's if I do my part, and sometimes even when I don't...the key is now to get the shot to break when it is supposed to....so what else is new? hahahaha. In fact a friend shot MY bow with MY arrows and MY settings....and the dirty bird shot 29 out of 30X's with it....so it sure ain't the BOW in my hands that is missing, now is it? I had a hard time prying it out of his hands, too.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Great looking bows Amanda and Tom!:wink: 

Thanks for the kind words too Dave, much appreciated! 

Lots of XT's and XS's being enjoyed as we speak, and more due in next week for delivery to their anxious owners! :thumb:


----------



## scooby3xs

Tom................you're makin' me jealous!!!!!!!!!:tongue1: Very VERY nice!!!!:banana: :banana: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## field14

Scoobs,

The pictures do NOT do it justice. Those gold inserts appear 3 dimensional. One of the first things people do when they see them is to push on the inserts with their fingers because they look like you can push a hole in them! Some even think that they are "vibration dampeners."

Of course, the black anodizing is a high gloss and very clear. Then there is the "multi-color" look of the Merlin name on the limbs and the charcoal/metal flake limb finish. 

You ARE going to like yours when you get it!:wink: :wink: :tongue: :tongue: :beer: 

field14


----------



## Swede

First practise Jiiippppiiii!!!!!!! lol

The bow felt and shot great. Too bad I couldn´t quite meet the bows standard lol, the last month of not shooting left me a bit rusty lol.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Nice pic Swede, enjoy! I'm telling ya, if the rest of the archers in the world would get out of their "brand rut" and try these bows with an open mind, I guarantee you would see ALOT more of them out there.

As was stated earlier by Cuthbert, the quality cannot be ignored for long.:wink:


----------



## field14

Short and Sweet as to a potential reason:

Remember the "TUCKER" automobile and what happened there? A high quality and innovative product that competed with the big boys and was a threat.

"Nuf said.

field14


----------



## Michigander

Funny thing about this line of bows is that every single person that shoots one is in complete awe of it. Its really fun to see the reactions of a first time Merlin shooter letting that first arrow loose!
I havn't seen excitement for a bow like this in a long time.

I'll have to put a pick of a camo XT in here with different color inserts for you. Even the camo models can be taken to the shooting line for showing off That Copper look with black is a really nice combination. They( the inserts) are actually very easy to change and I have no problem changing them as the seasons change:wink: 
Great Job Merlin!
Jerry


----------



## MerlinMax3000

My XT is great now. I shot it last night & arrow after arrow kept pounding the same hole it is real nice to see a target like that at the end of the night. The grip modifications I made worked out great, & the new string & cables Twizted1 made me are very nice. I'm sure that the more I get used to the XT the better I will continue to shoot.THANK YOU MERLIN


----------



## Twiztd1

Tim, thanks for the compliment. Hope you and Courtney like your strings. Any questions or concerns I will take care of them. See you at league Sun. Next time I will order the Flo. yellow as it is a new color. That should make that string even brighter.


----------



## Truckee

*800 posts*

Wow. 800 posts. Love my XT. Kevin just put Vaportrail string and cables on for me.:beer:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Finally got to play around a bit more with the XS models. These things are nice ---- for women, youth, and short-draw men they will work just fine in the target realm as the geometry is excellent and they hold extremely well! For treestand hunting, they will certainly shine too and I'll be carrying one with me to all of my stands this coming fall.. Both the Viper as well as the Alpha are very quiet in hand at the shot, the Viper of course will blaze an arrow (28.5" AMO, 60lbs, IBO lega 309fps out of the box) but the Alpha is VERY surprising at how buttery smooth it is---a 60 lb bow feels like about 40lbs, and I've had many people draw the 70lber and swear it was only 50 or at the most 60 lbs! 28" and 60lbs with the Alpha on the XS will still net 275-280 IBO speeds too--not at all shabby for such a silky draw.

I figured I'd throw in a plug for them seeing as most of the talk here has been about the XT, and altho they are indeed a superb target bow, there is no reason to leave out the XS either---superb handling characteristics make this bow a winner too.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Close up pic--


----------



## field14

I can well imagine that the XS is a supberb shooter...even for a LONG DRAW shooter, especially for hunting and 3-D!

I haven't shot an XS. However, I have a Merlin Max Extreme, with OMEGA cams...it is also 33" ATA and shoots a very smoothly and solidly, with little or no hand shock.

Since I have an XT with ALPHA and also another XT with VIPER cams, when I compare these with the OMEGA cams...only one word comes to mind..."WOW"...the smoothness of draw and the let downs are so much better with either of the new cams....and yet I thought the OMEGAS were superior.

Merlin has definitely got a winning series with the X-range bows...in EITHER of the two models, XT or XS, Alpha or Viper cams.

Great photos, Pinwheel12. I agree that we tend to forget the short draw people and the hunters, and the XS model sure deserves the attention.

field14


----------



## scooby3xs

Now how can we forget the short draw people! lol As soon as I get my XS with Vipers, I'll be babbling on and on...lol With my 24.5" draw length at 45 lbs, I can just image my outdoor fita scores soaring!:wink: 

As you can tell, I'm getting anxious! You know.........would make an excellent birthday present this week! (Yes I will be one year older Friday!LOL) :cheer2:

~Scoobs~


----------



## fraxff

Ahh, this week, that would be nice.  Happy birthday.
-mike


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Yep, that would be nice wouldn't it Scoobs? 

Still waiting on the shipment, supposed to be along soon.

Hey, we've still got till Friday!:wink: Maybe if I receive it in the next day or two we can send you a nice birthday present. Happy Birthday anyway, either way!


----------



## Deadeye101

*Where can I buy one of these bows!!!*

I have heard a lot about these bows, and I will be purchasing a target bow and a new hunting bow this year!!! I want to be able to research all the possibilities before I purchase!! These Merlin bows seem to be the kind of bow I am looking for!! Where are the dealers here in the U.S? I live in Cincinnati Ohio and would like to find the closest dealer in order to demo a Merlin bow before I purchase one!! Can anyone help concerning this matter???
Thanks for the help it is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

PM sent---thanks for the interest!


----------



## maxblue25

I have been following this thread for the past couple of months and I'm very interested in these bows. I live in Long Island N.Y and would like to know where the nearest dealer would be. Would appretiate any help you could give.Thank's


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Another PM on it's way. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Alright, I'm interested too. I live in a small town in western NY state( little place called Perry to be specific). Pinwheel 12 my man, where is the nearest dealer to me?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

And another PM sent--thanks for your interest also.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Holy Heck, Merlin has garnered some intrest. I am working on becoming a stronger archer and learning new ways to tune my recurve. So perhaps I can give Merlin a little more intrest in the recurve venue.

Moreover, I am a hunter and I have a goal to get an XS with vipers!! Gotta love this company and the equipment.


----------



## Don K.

Okay Pinwheel, another one here is drooling to try, what dealer is near south east Oklahoma?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Another PM sent. Thanks for the interest!

If anyone has a preferred dealer that would like to carry the Merlin line, have them drop us a line at [email protected] or call the USA office at (603) 899-9888 to request a full dealer package. We are actively looking for new dealers to carry our products in the USA and it is pretty painless to get onboard. We do not require large minimum orders, just need to be a reputable business with regular hours and Tax ID. Dealers can also get a fully protected 30 mile territory for less than half of what they could with other companies too, and with the increasing interest in the bows it's a great opportunity as protected dealers can pretty much 'corner the market' for Merlins in their area.


----------



## shawn_in_MA

I've been fine tuning my XT for a while now. I think I finally got her all set...This thing just plain shoots lights out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you haven't tried one of the new bows yet....you don't know what you're missing. The Alpha cam turns over silky smooth...by far the smoothest drawing cam I have shot in the last 8-10 years.


----------



## MerlinMax3000

I am really starting to love my XT, It gives me alot more little tens than my 3000 did. My groups are also tighter with The xt over max 3000. I think alot of my shooting it better know is due to the mods I made to my grip


----------



## field14

I'm the same way...I thought my SN with Omega cams was a 'sweet shootin' son-of-a-gun"...but this XT with Alpha cams beats it all the heck!

For those of you that don't think that a 38" ATA bow can shoot.....THINK AGAIN.

The XT is easily tuned, holds a tune, and in addition to all that...Merlin sends a complete setup guide with pictures and basically step by step instructions on how to set up the cam "timing" depending upon which post you are on and which cam size/module combination you have. This is FOOLPROOF.

What is said about the smoothness of the draw cycle and the valley/hard wall is true...I haven't shot a cam this smooth since my force draw wheel days of the late 1980's/early 1990's!

The better part is that even with this smoothness, the ALPHA cams are faster than the OMEGA cams to boot!

And what other bow line out there offers you the "oppotunity" to change the appearance of your bow any time you see fit..>WITHOUT BUYING A NEW RISER! Simply order up some different color or scheme inserts and change your bow look daily, if you so choose.

field14


----------



## huntelk

*sure hope those new grips get here fast!*

I am really struggling with the stock wood one. I'd leave it off but the draw length is too long then.


----------



## Archer 1

huntelk said:


> I am really struggling with the stock wood one. I'd leave it off but the draw length is too long then.


I had problems with the wood grip too.It felt good but could not hold a line with it.I now have the grip off and put 8 twists in the string to get back to draw length.No more lefts or rights!Thats how shes staying until those grips are available.


----------



## field14

My XT's (both of them) came set up with the Drawlength perfect...with the grip ON the bow.

When I took the grip off, the drawlength increased by 3/8"...so, the simple thing was to put 10 twists into the bowstring, which shortened up the drawlength to near perfect...then a few simple twists OUT of the split cable and the DL was perfect again... NOT a big deal, really.

I found that with the grip ON the bow, after having shot so many years without a grip on the bow, I was inducing torque into the bow and my site picture was changed from a slight wobble up and down to a fast rapid movement left and right...and along with the movement came the left and right misses as well.

Simple solutions...since the bows are setup on their DL based upon having the GRIP ON THE BOW.

field14


----------



## huntelk

*My DL was perfect out of box as well*

Just that I don't like a big wood grip. I cut it down in the back and sanded it smooth again which helped considerably. I put 5 twists in the string and took 2 twists out of the cable to get back to my DL after thinning it down. I may go your (field 14) route and take it completely off and put some more twists in the string.

I was just bragging up how tough my CXL 250's were with the metal collar on the nock and that noone broke one all last year in 3-d. Several guys hit the edge of the ring and bounced WAY out:wink: , but no broken nocks all season. I don't shoot two arrows at the same spot in practice but in my haste of trying to get used to this grip I aimed at my nock with my second arrow yesterday and broke it-not in my basement at 17 yards either--I was shooting at 50 yards in the back yard! Then, like an idiot thinking it was a fluke, aimed arrow #3 at arrow nock #2......guess what? Yes, 2 broken nocks! Ok, ok, I'll go lay by my dish now and quit whining about the big fat wooden grip. I'm still going to buy the new aluminum one though


----------



## bbahunter

*XS Alpha*

Today i went up to pinwheel12's shop, to test drive an XS Alpha.
To say i was impressed is an understatement!
This bow is the smoothest most shock free, dead in the hand bow i ever shot!
Very quiet and stable.
I liked it so much i bought it.
The pictures don't do it any justice, in person, they are even sweeter!
Before shooting this bow, i had been shooting a Mathews Switchback,which until now i thought was the smoothest bow i had ever shot.
I think if people give these bows a chance, and shoot them, they will be pleasantly surprised ,as i was.
Merlin has always made a great bow, but they out did themselves this year.
By the way, i shot the bowtech tribute, hoyt trykon, switchback xt, and the XS IMHO is a better bow, that is why i bought it.
And Kevin, thanks for your time!


----------



## bbahunter

Oh, i almost forgot, when i was shooting the bow, i asked kevin what the poundage was set on.
He replyed 71 pounds, i said are you sure?
He put it on the scale, sure enough 71 pounds.
I shoot 60-62 pounds comfortably, and this bow felt like that poundage.
Its unbelievable how sweet this bow is!:thumbs_up


----------



## Wiggles

For all those shooting XT with alpha as a target set up. The XT sits perfectly with no gizmos on, no tip or lean on shot. I am trying to balance my bow. With stabilizer and sights, on shot is nose heavy and drags me down. Tiller is right. Sureloc Supreme and 30 in Cartel Multi Rod Stab. Have no shops near me so try before buy is out. 

Queation is, what stabs are you useing?


----------



## field14

I shortened up my main stabilizer to 24" with a Doinker and a 1oz weight on the tip.... and have about 6 oz of "backweight slightly left of center to counter the sight.

It is strange, but if you perfectly balance the bow in your hand....when you shoot, you will find that the stabilizer tends to bounce UPWARDS upon shot explosion...so you NEED some tip weight in the bow!

I found that the bow shoots just fine and doesn't really tip downwards much upon shot explosion.....even with my 30" stabilizer....but I like it better with the 24" stab on it.

It still holds as solid as a rock, and there is still no hand shock in the system either way.

Hope this helps,

field14 (tom)


----------



## Pinwheel 12

bbahunter- Brian the pleasure was all mine, congratulations on your new bow! It will no doubt quickly become a hunting favorite this coming fall---it's got a great start so far!

Wiggles--I run a single 26" Vibracheck stab in the front, and that's it. If I were to run anything in the back it would only be an oz or maybe two tops, but I've yet to try any as it doesn't need it IMO. I run a 1.75" Extreme scope and Merlin Tri-Axis sight ---at full draw the bow sits dead in the X, and doesn't do anything "goofy" at the shot. The arrows go where pointed!


----------



## Wiggles

field14 said:


> I shortened up my main stabilizer to 24" with a Doinker and a 1oz weight on the tip.... and have about 6 oz of "backweight slightly left of center to counter the sight.
> 
> It is strange, but if you perfectly balance the bow in your hand....when you shoot, you will find that the stabilizer tends to bounce UPWARDS upon shot explosion...so you NEED some tip weight in the bow!
> 
> I found that the bow shoots just fine and doesn't really tip downwards much upon shot explosion.....even with my 30" stabilizer....but I like it better with the 24" stab on it.
> 
> It still holds as solid as a rock, and there is still no hand shock in the system either way.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> field14 (tom)




Understand the dynamics of the shot just it is so nose heavy I struggle to stay in the X. With the longer stab its like driving of a cliff. Have a shorter stab. Will take the tuners out and try that.

Thanks to field 14 and pinwheel


----------



## X traordanaire

*balance*

thought i would chime in on what i have mine set up is. 

i have a 33" bieter stab. took all the tuners out but one, and that one sits close to center. i have a shabuya adjustable V bar and a aluminum quick disconnect, all on the front of the bow. off the v bar i have a 5" cartel Expert carbon rod and about 3oz off of it. i have it at a 75 deg angle off the bow. my sure loc supreme is 5 clicks back off the 9" bar. all this is sitting on 52lbs with a 27.5" draw. I have it sitting rather well right now, averaging in the mid 50X range. all who have shot it says it is really solid, so take alot of your tuners off the front and see how it sits. also check the tiller, i had mine off about 3/4 light on the top and it was headed to the floor. make sure you check it like a solo cam. 

Jon


----------



## CHPro

Just to chime in as well, I had to shorten my stabilizer as well going from a Max3000 to the XT risers. With the long stabilizer on (running a Specialty 30" Elite Stix w/ the carbon tuning rod out about 8" on the Max3000) the bow was very front heavy for me. Problem solved by sliding the tuner rod in roughly 4"-5". Still using a back weight offset on the left side of the riser to balance out the sight and arrow rest, same as what I was using previously on the 3K.

>>----->


----------



## Wiggles

Had already taken all the tuners bar one out of the long stab. Have a back weight srewed into the back hole. Was trying to stay away from a side weight, but might have to get one to try. Fiddled with tiller a bit but was sent the wrong limbs and don't have a lot to play with till the right ones turn up. About 1/2 turn of the bottom at the moment.
Never shot a solo so don't know how that is set up.


----------



## shawn_in_MA

For stab. set ups I run a 26" Vibracheck Fat free w/o the flex tip. I also run an isoflex with an off set off the back hole.


----------



## field14

Wiggles,
WATCH it when messing with the tiller...you do NOT measure the tiller the same way on a hybrid that you do on a "normal" bow!

Best thing, IMHO to do, is to bottom out both limbs and then back them out EXACTLY the same amount on each limb to get to your poundage and then MARK the limb bolts and WRITE THIS DOWN in your diary for reference!

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

The tiller on both the Alpha and Viper cam XT's and XS's will come through just about even if measured conventionally as the cams are very symetrical. There is nothing set in stone that you have to run the tiller dead even or the cams in dead synch either, in fact both cam systems are very lenient on rotation settings and both will still keep very straight nock travel throughout the entire rotational range marks. There is a definitive "sweet spot" within each cam and each individual setup however---you will recognize it when you hit it through trial and error, the bow is very quiet at the shot and holds perfectly. Feel free to find your preferred spot within the range of marks as it varies between cams and drawlength and individual setup/imparted torque. The operation manual also mentions this stuff and gives some extra tips on the Alpha positioning depending upon control post settings.


----------



## Pro1

*Balance*

My XT has 24" Doinker with Doinker on end with 1.2 oz weight..Rear weight is 12oz right in the rear hole with NO offset...As far as cam position there IS a sweetspot for sure but factory specs get you DARN close if you actually sit down and read the manual...Bow is a good tack driver...Anyone who is interested in looking at the bow or shooting it can look me up at Vegas.. I will be easy to find...Just look for the QUIVER...Pro1:wink:


----------



## Wiggles

Have set the cams according to instructions. Have absolutely no complaints as to the way the bow shoots. Just can't seem to get the balance right. From what I am seeing here, am running far to much front stabilzer. The one I was using is 33 inch Cartel with one tuner. The spare is 29 inch with one tuner. Going shooting in the morning and if it is better, from what I am reading it should be, can work on the short one and cut it down if needed.
Will post with results.


----------



## field14

Wiggles,
One slight caution about "perfect balance".....I worked on mine to get it into "perfect balance" so that it just sat in my hand with ZERO TIP forward.....but what I quickly found out is that with "perfect balance" like I've shot with most of my bows.....

the XT reacted with the tip of the stabilizer going UPWARDS as the shot exploded, creating a very uncomfortable situation...it sure surprised the heck out of me.

So, I began cutting down the stab and removed the back weighting considerable....now, the "tip weight" has the bow in my hand with forward tip...but when the shot "explodes"...the bow goes straight to the target and gives the forward tip long AFTER the arrow is already in the target...NOT uncomfortable like the "perfect balance" was!

I don't understand WHY this happened, but the perfect balance was NOT comfortable at all for me, excepting when the bow sat static in my hand....but shooting it was another story...and I had to go back to some tip forward when bow was static in my hand....now things are fine.

field14:tongue: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Wiggles

Okay. Went from the 33 inch with end weight to the 29 with tuner instead of end weight. Much betterer. Still not quite right. So moved the end tuner up 2 inches and middle an inch. Perrrrrfect. Slight movement of bow towards target then tip forward. So setup now is; 27 inch Cartel multi rod, tuner for end weight, one tuner in middle. Quick disconnect, Cartel ripoff of doinker back weight. Surloc sight set at 4 hole from back. 29 inch draw set at 45pd(wish my right limbs would hurry up).
Funny thing is that I was using the same setup on my Vision Plus with the 33 inch stab no back weight. It was perfect. So just got caught out. :embara: 

Thanks to all that replied.:cocktail:


----------



## Steve B

Nice to know that you are all set up now Wiggles. Enjoy the bow and I hope that you get your right limbs soon. Must admit I am enjoying shooting my XT but really should get it set up right as well. Will work on that over the next two weeks I think. :wink:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Glad to hear you got everything straightened around Wiggles. Enjoy!


----------



## fraxff

so I've had some time to kill waiting for my bow and during that time I've been wondering why it takes so long to get a merlin. I have come to the following conclusions:
1 These bows are made one at a time by gnomes.

2 Each bow is shaped out of a block of metal by lightly swabbing it with a silk cloth until the desired shape is created.

3 When the bow is finished, it is manually delivered by swimming accross the ocean or hiking accross mountains until the destination is reached.

Did I miss anything, or is that pretty much the process? ; )
-mike


----------



## Wiggles

There is a magical incantation were the ingrediants are extremely hard to source.:spider: :spider: 

Each Bow is given a complete phsyc test to ensure it's own "Self" will over come all.:couch2: 

You have to be patient for PERFECTION:rapture:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

fraxff-
And, that particular bow was drop-shipped directly to you yesterday. Quoted 4-5 weeks, took 7. Not saying it's OK to be late cause it shouldn't have been at all, no, but it's still WAY better than the 12-16 weeks I'm seeing out of other companies...Merlin had a plant shutdown of 10 days for Christmas/New Years we admittedly forgot to count in the quote, and an unforseen anodizer delay too of about 2 weeks no-one could know about. So overall with all of that I don't think it's THAT bad, do you? Certainly not anything 'life threatening' anyway.


----------



## fraxff

Pinwheel 12 said:


> fraxff-
> And, that particular bow was drop-shipped directly to you yesterday. Quoted 4-5 weeks, took 7. Not saying it's OK to be late cause it shouldn't have been at all, no, but it's still WAY better than the 12-16 weeks I'm seeing out of other companies...Merlin had a plant shutdown of 10 days for Christmas/New Years we admittedly forgot to count in the quote, and an unforseen anodizer delay too of about 2 weeks no-one could know about. So overall with all of that I don't think it's THAT bad, do you? Certainly not anything 'life threatening' anyway.



well that is excellent news. I was being humorous in my post, I certainly have no problem waiting for what i'm sure will be a great bow.
-mike


----------



## scooby3xs

Fraxff,

I think we all knew you were joking....after all it does get ya the heebie-jeebies waiting for the new bows whether it is 1 day or 16 weeks! Mine is finally on its way from Kevin as we speak and after getting the low down on the specs after he set it up for me, it is going to be one screaming puppy outdoors, even with my itty bitty draw length!

Always remember excellent things come to those who wait!

Enjoy your bow!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Mike--

Thanks and yes I guess I "sort-of" read into it wrong. No biggie.:wink: 

Just glad that you are going to receive your bow in the next day or two and you will 'finally'  be able to enjoy it. Good shooting! :thumb:


----------



## Truckee

I too think they come pretty quick compared to other companies. Also, they (XT's) shoot amazingly well and the customer support from merlin usa/ pinwheel products is beyond the call of duty.:cocktail:


----------



## Wiggles

My reply was tongue in cheek. Waited 5 weeks for my XT. Considering a Club Mate waited nearly 6 months for his new Bow from one of the largest manufacturers. The right limbs turned up today so tomorrow will start some serious tuning. Have been shooting some decent scores and am anticipating a lot bigger now.


----------



## Truckee

I knew you guys were joking around. I'm just impressed with the overall Merlin program and wanted to say so. Especially, the part where Druid priests tune the bows under the full moon at Stonehenge.


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

new guy here. sounds like the Merlins are awsome bows. im going to order my wife a silver xt w pink inserts this weekend . she is pumped. im jelous i just got a mathews apex 7 love it but i wonder if I should have gotten a Merlin.


----------



## MN Archer

Hey Scott! She's going to love the Merlin, I guarantee! And once you get your hands on her Merlin, you're going to want to trade in that Apex! I've already warned her to keep a close eye on her bow, cuz you might want to steal it! :wink:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Welcome Scott! Your wife will be very happy with a new Merlin, I have no doubt. As far as asking about whether or not you should've bought a Merlin for yourself too instead of the Apex, well that is just something you'll have to see for yourself-- but I know alot of people on this thread including myself that would lean heavily on the Merlin side!:wink:


----------



## TargetHunter

*Grips*

I looked back a few posts at the new metal grip option. Just wanted to clerify... is it offered by Merlin, or is it an aftermarket grip?

Does it fit the XS?

Does it alter draw length?

I need to know in case I get a big enough tax refund to buy an XS soon 

Shannon


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Yes, machined grips are to be made by Merlin soon and will be offered as an optional accessory. I do not know any further specifics at this time but will post as soon as I do.


----------



## X traordanaire

*draw lenght*

im guessing that if you take the wood grip off and put in the aluminum it will add about 1/4 or alittle less to your draw length. shooting it off the riser adds 3/8ths and im sure the grip is only 1/8th thick or allitlle more.


----------



## fraxff

my XT is here and it is awesome. I really like that it comes with vibration dampeners and tools from the factory. I am wondering what people use for cases. It doesn't fit the one I had before (a rifle case) or any of the hard bow cases I checked out at a sporting goods store. Can someone suggest a good hard case for my bow?
-mike


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Mike glad you got the bow and are enjoying it! As far as cases go, on the low end the larger Planos will work fine, and on the high end the larger SKB's will work, but not the compacts as they are only good for 37" I think and the XT is 38".


----------



## scooby3xs

*It's here.............finally!*

Okay.............I've been waiting............but all good things come to those who do and it has finally arrived!

My black XS with Viper cams (insert colors will remain unknown til I post my pics :zip: :wink: ) arrived Big Brown this afternoon and after it spending some time with Kevin getting "spruced up", she got the chance to shoot this evening out of my hot little hands! Before getting to me, I had Kevin put on my Vapor Trail VTX strings and cables, tune her up and he had her in 4 shots shooting perfect bullet holes with speeds of 237 fps - 24 1/2" (true draw), 45 lbs. (610 Navigator, weighing a total of 295 gr) and Tru speed balls.

Well, when I pulled her outta the box - wow was she itty bitty! It was the coolest thing - a bow that was proportionate to me! LOL But then again, itty bitty bow for an itty bitty person with an itty bitty draw length. :wink: She's set up with Shibuya Ultima sight, Specialty NE scope with dual lens, shibuya v-bar connect - cartel 10" v-bars and 26" cartel alum/carbon stab. A Golden Key infinity rest to top her off.

I got her all set up this evening and took a few shots off her in the basement (as I am sick right now with bronchitis!) She's got zip, pizzaz - she jumps right outta my hand perfectly. I believe she is gonna be one hot outdoor fita bow this spring/summer for me! I can't wait for this snow to go away and I can get outside!!!!!

I will post a pic as soon as I can!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Congrats on your new bow Scoobs! Yep it is a feisty little thing, reminds me of someone I know, can't remember who tho----:wink:---tuning was a snap too-- shoots great, very fast for such a "itty bitty" drawlength! (24.5" AMO) I shot a 240 grain arrow out of it at around 260fps at 45lbs, and it was still 15 grains over IBO! Little beauty will chuck an arrow! Should work great for Field and FITA, or if you ever want to try 3D.

Smaller women and youth 3D and target archers can certainly benefit from this bow due to it's lighter mass weight, great handling, and options of fast/smooth cams, changeable inserts, etc.

Have fun Scoobs, sweet bow! :thumb:


----------



## MikeK

Alex Greig said:


> Mine turned up today.
> 
> Shoots like a dream. I have only shot a couple of dozen arrows at 20 and 30 yds and I need to refletch 2 of them.
> 
> It is heavier than my Ultrasport which seems to suit me, and i find the wooden grip seems to suit me fine aswell.
> 
> Can't wait till Sunday when I can shoot a scoring round.












Alex,

The colors are exactly my taste. This is by far the best looking rig I've seen. If Merlin had not discontinued the Elite (recurved) limbs it would be sheer perfection.

Whose stabilizer set is that? And which color inserts are those? 

Mike-


----------



## archagator

*merlin was not just a wizared*

merlin took his wand out of his safe and waveed it over a black on black xt and gave it magical powers its as smoooooth as a babbies backside and is like the forge king arts sword was in and puts arrows in places only robinhood could one right after another its almost a shame to have to put those who dont shoot one in a darkplace with all the rest of the mushrooms.when will the light shine on them and bring them to the world of merlin?:croc: :croc: :croc: :croc: :croc:


----------



## target_shooter

My XT and I were at Vegas this year having a great time. The XT performed perfectly - with three x's in the first three shots of practice straight out of the bowcase after 5,500 miles!. It was nice to see Merlin's on the line - and i didn't talk to one shooter who wasn't as happy with thier bow as me!

Archagator, I think all they need to do is see this bow (or the XS - fantastic as well!) and they will be converted. I went over with a few hundred Merlin brochures and they all were taken in the first day! If you haven't seen a merlin bow yet - try it. They sell themselves.

If I had a dollar for every shooter who came over to our team during the shoot to ask about the bows:tongue: ....

Good luck with the new bow scoobs - just wait till you get it out at 90m!

Fraxff - a good value hard case that will fit the Merlin perfectly is a Flambeau Safe Shot case. A really good soft case for it (which is really well protected - I flew to vegas with it) is the 115cm Aurora Archery Proline case, which has wheels and backpack straps that i find very useful.

And just try to tell me the XT's wern't the most stunning bow shot in the show (and shot like it too!):wink: ........

target_shooter

Kilmore Archery Centre Pro Team
Merlin Bows
T.R.U Ball Staff Shooter
Bernie's Control Freak Stabilizers Staff Shooter


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

Well my wife just ordered a Merlin Xt ,40lbs,27in draw w/alpha cams. We can't wait to see it. Does anybody have arrow and sight suggestions also she doesn't really want to long of stabilizer maybe 18". bow is mainly for 3D.
What do you Merlin guys think.  
Thanks for any info


----------



## Pinwheel 12

For a "primarily 3D" bow I think I personally would've opted for a Viper cam over the Alpha in this case and set it at a slighty lower poundage if need be due to it's more aggressive nature. Reason being is even if you set it 2-4 lbs lower draw weight to pull easier it would still hold a significant amount of speed increase over the Alpha, speed which helps alot in 3D with blown/missed yardage calls. Running an Alpha cam at 40lbs at DL of 27" will still work fine but she will IMO be best served with a "close to IBO" arrow for best performance in 3D, so some of the lighter grains-per-inch carbons should work fine in this case. Sights as well as stabilization are both an indivdual-preference type thing, but for my 3D setup I tend to go with a larger diameter scope (1.75") to allow the most light in in darker woods or cloudy days, and any quality sight will do the job of holding it..

Stabilization is best not to go too long on an XT anyway for most people, so any 18-24" quality rod should do her fine. Welcome aboard, enjoy!


----------



## target_shooter

*XT Setup*

Scott, 

Arrows and sights are mainly down to personal preference and budget. My personal preference - Sure-Loc's sights are a really good system that will perform in both 3d and target without moving at all. Which one you go for is down to what you want to spend. The challenger ($160 - uses a locking knob) and supreme ($260 - has more adjustment and is self locking) are both excellent. You could also go for a dedicated 3d/hunting pin sight but these are not as suitable for target archery. In terms of scope, a super scope (speciality archery) is a safe bet. you could always get different lenses for 3d / target shooting.

For arrows, the Merlin will perform excellently with a wide range of shafts. For your D/L and poundage, 28" 2012 or 1914 easton X7 aluminium shafts should be good and easton Navigators are a good carbon shaft - the Easton Chart reccommends 28" 660's.

In terms of stabilizers, check out the Control Freak system from Bernie Pellerite. These are excellent on the XT (I shoot them) and can be adjusted to any weight/balance. With the Control Freak system you can have a wide range of stabilizer lengths, and with the drops on the v-bar absorbs more shock than any other system i have used. Excellent for both 3d and target. You can also get them in silver / black / camo to match the bow!

Hope this helps!

target_shooter


----------



## field14

Scott,
What is listed above is EXCELLENT.

However, based upon the selection and the short draw length/lower poundage, an aluminum or aluminum carbon arrow is going to be tough to get "up to speed" for 3-D shooting.

I'm a low poundage and short draw shooter and have found what I consider to be probably the best selection for getting a quality arrow that will bring me very close to 5 grains per pound and help with the speed issue for 3-D.

The arrow selection I'm talking about is the GoldTip Ultralite Pro series shafts, or if you want less of an investment, the GoldTip Ultralite series.

According to AA, my Merlin XT with ALPHA cams, using an Ultralite Pro 500 arrow with 80 grain points will shoot in at 263fps....at only 50# peak weight!

For my XT with VIPER cams, AA says that the same arrow at the same poundage will shoot at 279fps!

The GoldTip Ultralite pro series are less expensive than the Aluminum Carbon arrows, and way lighter in mass weight, yet have the same tolerances for weight among shafts and straightness as the ACC. Of course, the GoldTips are WAY LESS heavy than the recommended ALUMINUM shaft and not that much more per dozen.

If you select the Ultralite series and when preparing the arrows, you take and cut down from BOTH ENDS, you save even more money and get a shaft that will be as good as the ultralite Pros! 

For us light weight/short draw shooters, I've found that the GoldTips offer the best solution for the 3-D "woes" of getting speed without having the huge cost or heavy poundages needed to push a different type of arrow out of the bow.

Just a recommendation for you to check these arrows out...you won't be disappointed! In addition, you can adjust the point weight as well with little hassle.

field14:tongue: :tongue: :wink: :beer: :cocktail: :beer: :cocktail:


----------



## archerAZ

*Set up for 3D?*

As far as equipment goes, it does matter what class she will shot in. So you might want to check what is legal in each class. It sounds like the guys here are talking about the unlimited pro divisions??

John Kriser
hopefully a Merlin shooter in the near future


----------



## T-LaBee

*How long*

Kevin,
Do you know how long the wait for an XT is lately?
Tom


----------



## Pinwheel 12

T-LaBee said:


> Kevin,
> Do you know how long the wait for an XT is lately?
> Tom


Factory states 4-5 weeks delivery on all new orders submitted. We are getting caught up on a few backorders from prior to Feb 9 that are currently inbound to Merlin USA as we speak but everything should run within the stated timeframe on all future orders.


----------



## scooby3xs

That is good news to hear that the factory is going to be on a pretty decent schedule. Is there going to be a little thing in that inbound shipment for me? :wink: 

Now let's all say no more snow so I can get outside and shoot mine! lol

~Scoobs~


----------



## archagator

*merlin was not just a wizared*

:croc: :croc: :croc: :croc: :croc: scoobs you need to come vist the o'l archagator i get to go out just about every day its sunny and warm here in myrtle beach sc got 5 count em 5 ed rooms so there is plenty of room and no SNOW you got it all good luck good shooting:wink:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Scoobs--That "little thing" did not come today,  but I hear it will soon. 

I dunno if you wanna get tangled up with Archagator, next thing ya know you'll be shooting 3D! :tongue: :wink: 

But I do hear it's warm down there, might have to set some time aside next year for a visit myself!:car:


----------



## scooby3xs

kevin....well that is good to hear! :teeth: 

3D.....how come that keeps comin' up?  LOL Someone at league last night tried to suggest the same thing to me....convert a "spottie" to a 3D'er....maybe someday when I got nothin' better to do.  HEHE. 

Archagator......warm weather sounds really nice about now....you never know when a shoot takes me down your way! Unfortuneately, next week I got to travel up to Kevin's neck of the woods for Nationals......Kevin - no snow predicted, right? :wink: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## lady_merlin

Good luck at nat'ls Scoobs. Will you be shooting the Max or the new XS? Now, where are those pictures!?!? I wanna see it! I wanna see it! Pleeease! I promise I won't disclose the secret insert colors.
LM


----------



## scooby3xs

Thanks for the well wishes LM. As far as Mass is concerned, since the bow is shooting sweet and with the "baby X" every piece of that target center counts with those fat arrows, I'll be shooting the Max. As far as Louisville, may be the same since 2 weeks later, the XS will be heading to AZ for the Cup and outdoors! But you never know......I just may have her with me in LV as a back up and I just MIGHT let you touch her! LOL

I'll try and post some pics tonight......as she is now :wink: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## field14

C'mon Scoobs...

You MUST cut the "apron strings" with that Max3K sooner or later...and SOONER is always better.....

XT's are MADE for SHOOTING! Just DO IT!

field14


----------



## bullet13

Scoobs,

Ya got to bring up "her" north so we can see. Hopefully my little something is in the same order as yours. I think I know what the double top secret inserts are? See you Saturday.


----------



## scooby3xs

Yeah yeah I know Tom but ya have to understand - Max will get me through Louisville - THEN 2 weeks later I go out and shoot outdoors with the pixie arrows - do not feel like having to set up the XS for indoor with logs then reset with skinny arrows since Kevin got her set up shooting sweet with the Navigators.

Bullet - I will bring her up next weekend - you know - just as a back up. I learned from experience - if you travel far you really want to have a back up.

What time are you shooting next weekend? I am shooting Sat/Sun 12:30 - I'll be in Andover on Friday afternoon.

~Scoobs~


----------



## bullet13

Scoobs,

Amanda is shooting JOAD on Friday night. Then we are both shooting the 12:30 on Saturday and Sunday. I would like to get a Team Merlin Photo sometime over the weekend, what do you think?

Are you staying at the Holiday Inn?

Any Merlin shooters that are going to be in Andover, MA this weekend that want to be in the photo let me know. I will be the one with the Red SuperNova and the Merlin shirt.:tongue:


----------



## scooby3xs

I think that would be really great! Excellent idea. I know Shawn & Wendy are shooting but not sure if it is Fri and Sat early or Sat and Sun early.

I am staying at the Holiday Inn. I should be pulling in sometime around 2. Maybe I'll come Friday night to watch.

I think Kevin said he'd be there on Sunday......

Got to go practice!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Swede

So where are the promised pics of the new beuty? come on, I showed mine it´s time you showed yours *LOL*

Best wishes for the upcomming tourneys.

Magnus


----------



## fraxff

I'll be there sat and sun, let me know the time and place. I get in friday night.
-mike



bullet13 said:


> Scoobs,
> 
> Amanda is shooting JOAD on Friday night. Then we are both shooting the 12:30 on Saturday and Sunday. I would like to get a Team Merlin Photo sometime over the weekend, what do you think?
> 
> Are you staying at the Holiday Inn?
> 
> Any Merlin shooters that are going to be in Andover, MA this weekend that want to be in the photo let me know. I will be the one with the Red SuperNova and the Merlin shirt.:tongue:


----------



## Wiggles

Any one got their new machined hand grip yet?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

No machined grips over here yet, but soon.

Everyone that is going to Andover, for team pics and saying "hey" I'll be there on Sunday around 1:00 pm. Busy weekend coming up but I'll get there...

Scoobs, have David H. call me if he still wants those mods and I'll bring them, otherwise I'll never remember.... 

I'll try to bring both the regular digital camera as well as the mini DV for some action photos/film!:moviecorn 

See everyone there-- good luck on Saturday--have fun! :thumb:


----------



## scooby3xs

Hey Kevin......talked to Dave.....he said Yes on the mods. He will call you Friday to get $$. Thanks a ton!

Denise


----------



## archagator

*merlin was not just a wizared*

good luck and good shootinh to everyone going to my ol stompin grounds to show the archery world merlin is well yall know see yall when the weather turns warm rember above all have fun its a game and games are fun
hoyt:croc: mathews:croc: pse:croc: martin:croc: :croc: :croc:


----------



## AK Max2000

I just ordered my silver Merlin XT with Alpha cams and the new machined grip from Kevin earlier today. The next 4 weeks can't come quick enough now. 

I had the chance to shoot Tom Dorigatti's beautiful black XT in Vegas a couple of weeks ago. Thanks again Tom.:wink: The bow draws so smoooooooth, has a nice solid wall, and holds real solid. The shot is almost shock free when released. I knew I had to have one after the first shot. I was grinning ear to ear the rest of the day. It actually shot smoother than my Super Nova.

I talked to quite a few people in Vegas about their XT's and everyone loved them. I know I was sold. If anyone out there is sitting on the fence wondering if you should order one or not, just do it !!!! You won't be sorry.

Dave


----------



## field14

But Dave.....you dun fergot ta tell us what color of INSERTS you decided upon? :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

I'm happy to have given you and the others in Vegas the opportunity to actually shoot the bow and get a feel for it. I guess that is what a staff bow is for, right?

Like you stated, all it takes is about one shot with the bow and you just know you have to have one!

You'll be enjoying its smoothness and shock free shooting characteristics in no time.

Hope to see you again soon.   

field14:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## AK Max2000

Hi Tom,

The insert color choice was the hardest decision of all!!! Too many choices!!!:wink: :wink: I finally decided on the mosaic cherry red though. I figure I can always change the inserts if I want a more subtle look.  
Now that the order is placed, I'm really getting anxious. I can't wait for it to arrive.  :tongue:

Dave


----------



## field14

That oughtta be pertiful, and nice to boot, hahaha.

You'll be nailing X's with it right away, no doubt.

Now, the waiting begins and the anticipation begins for REAL....

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Out of the Mosaic colors the red and the blue are about the most subtle anyway, but they are nice and you'll enjoy the red on your bow, Dave.

I'm getting tidbits of some pretty nice scores being shot with the new bows, tho if anyone has anything concrete, let me know. Outdoor season will be a blast, c'mon spring!


----------



## scooby3xs

Dave - Red mosaic is going to look sweet. The wait will pretty much kill ya but most definately WORTH it!!

Okay - tonight I PROMISE to post a pic! LOL

Spring is apparently not listening to any of us since we are suppose to get 3-5 inches of the white stuff along with ice tomorrow. Good thing I do not start my drive up north til Friday!

~Scoobs~


----------



## archagator

*merlin was not just a wizared*

listen i told you to come down here but noooooooooooooo do come ? 74 outside as we speek shot all morn in the yard geting ready for asa in columbus ga weekend forcast high 60's to mid 70's but yall shovel taht snow and bundle up keep warm yall see spring sometime in may good luck good shooting have fun got to go join wiffie on deck get some sun:dance: :cheer2: :kev: :lalala: :target: :violin: :RockOn: :croc: :croc: :croc: :croc:


----------



## field14

Archagator.

You are ROTTEN TO THE CORE! Keep rubbing it in.... :tongue: :tongue:  

Up here in Illinois right now, it is only 40 degrees, and our bales on the field range are STILL frozen solid. A person went out yesterday to shoot the range, shot four arrows at 40 yards and went to pull them. He like to never get those arrows out of that bale.

They dun got a 3-D scheduled for THIS weekend, but this woosy don't never shoot no arreys outdoors until the AMBIENT temperature is ABOVE 50 degrees F. NEVER, NADA, no way.....50 degree or you won't see me. hahaha.

Them days of running noses, snotting up, watering eyes, cold toes, and numb hands are gone....don't do that no more.... They call 'em "survival shoots" up here in this neck of the woods....and I survive...by NOT GOING.

field14


----------



## hdhunter

A big congrats to Todd Nelson for winning Midwestern Sectionals (AMFS) with his Merlin XT. Todd shot 600-117x for the weekend backing up a very good finish at the Iowa Pro-Am (first tournament shooting a release).

This is Todd's first year shooting a release.......but he has won several national championships with his fingers!


----------



## archagator

*merlin was not just a wizared*

well field 14 that invite goes for you too been there done did all them crazy tings aint gona do any mo thats why i'm down here warm warm and warmer
and i can shoot almost every day its great will be going north in the spring what ever day that is till then you keep those rosey red cheeks warm and dont forget you scarf and ear muffs:RockOn:  :croc: :hurt: :hurt: :lalala: :lalala: :grouphug:


----------



## AK Max2000

Kevin and Scoobs - Yes, I think the red mosaic on the silver XT will look sweet! I saw one in Vegas earlier this month, it was nice. My indoor season will be over by the time my XT arrives,:sad: but I plan to use it outdoors for every shoot I can get to during the year, even the 3D shoots. I may have to wear some shades to ward off the bright glare, but it will be cool! :wink:  

Archagator - You're making me sweat up here!!! It was 10 below when I drove to work this morning:sad: It's a balmy 9 degrees above right now at noontime, a little colder than usual for March. I have to practice at 7 yards in my garage when I'm not at the range. But when summer comes, I can shoot in my yard in broad daylight until midnight if I want to!!! hahaha:tongue:  

Dave


----------



## Pinwheel 12

hdhunter---Big congrats from the Merlin camp to Todd for his accomplishment! :thumb:

Everyone--coming into that time of year again---e-mail or PM me with all details of shoot results of Merlin shooters and I will put up separate congratulatory posts right here in the Manufacturers section like I did last year---we want everyone to get their due acknowledgement!


----------



## scooby3xs

Okay, now mind you the other mysterous article is still missing so when it arrives, I'll repost. But until then.............here is my baby...........my new XS with Viper cams.

Sweetest bow I have ever shot. She is definately going to be a winner outdoors! :wink: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## scooby3xs

and a close up of the riser..............


----------



## TargetHunter

*Grip?*

Hey Scoobs,

You're making me drool here  It looks great. I can't wait to see it in person (hopefully at Louisville or Texas). 

Is that a custom grip? I like the look of it. 

Great color combo on the strings. I would have never guessed 

Shannon


----------



## MN Archer

*Dayum!*

Scoobs, that thing is BEAUTIFUL!!! :wink: 

I have GOT to quit looking at this thread... I'm going to end up with an XT or XS of my own....


----------



## AK Max2000

*Outstanding !!!*

Absolutely a gorgeous color combination Scoobs! I'm jealous.:wink::wink: :tongue: 

Dave


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Nice lookin rig Scoobs! I think I've seen most of that one somewhere before...


----------



## Swede

A nice looking rig indeed, it looks really sweet scoobs. curious about the rest, looks like the mount is pretty much made to fit the X-range. what mount is it?

Now all we are waiting for are some pics of you shooting it aswell 

Magnus


----------



## scooby3xs

Shannon.......................If you plan on getting to Louisville or Texas, definately look me up. I'll PM you my cell number. The grip is the actual factory grip that came with the bow. I love the color and grain in it. :thumb: I like the feel of it - it is not too big for my hands and I have I guess medium hands - lol. 

Magnus........................the rest I am using is the Golden Key Infinity (non-drop away) with a blade. As this bow is going to be used for outdoors (hence no pics of me shooting it yet :wink: ), I have had only great success with the Infinity ever since they came out a few years ago.

MN Archer (Josh).................Where have you been hiding? You know a new XT or XS would go very nicely with your Quest35.:wink: 

Kevin...............thanks sooooooooooooo much for making her sing! I could not have gotten her this perfect myself (then again......I could not have gotten her anywhere's close! :scared: )

Dave...............my new color combination this year! Since being a Broncos fan for like ever, I have always loved that color combo. Vapor Trail did an excellent job on the strings and cables!

Hopefully if the weather man is right we will have 60 degree weather next weekend! Will get outside and get some site marks for 70 meters (since that is all I will need until August!) Right now we are getting ice and snow! :rain: :smow: :hurt:


----------



## archagator

*m*

77 degrees and sunny that's all i got to say :wink: :smile: :RockOn:  :banana: :banana: :grouphug: :grouphug: :croc: :croc:


----------



## MN Archer

*Hmmmmm*

Hmmm... Let's see, keep the Quest for hunting, and then set up an X... DOH! Now you've actually got me thinking seriously about it! The tough part will be figureing out if I want an XS or an XT! :tongue: 

Sheesh, what a dilemna! (and don't say one of each! I've got bills to pay and I'm trying to save for a new vehicle!) :wink:


----------



## archagator

*merlin was not just a wizared*

NO PROBLEM MNA YOU JUST SIT BACK PULL OUT THE O'L PURSE AND DUST IT OFF KILL THE MOTHS AND GET ONE OF EACH PROBLEM SOLVED REMBER I ONLY HURTS FOR THE FIRST TEN SECONDS . AND IT'LL HURT SOOOOOOOOO
GOOOOOOOD JUST DO IT DONT WORRY I'VE ALL READY DONE COULD'NT BE HAPPIER GOOD LUCK GOOD SHOOTING AND HAVE FUN:RockOn: :RockOn:  :banana: :croc: :croc: :target:


----------



## scooby3xs

archagator said:


> 77 degrees and sunny that's all i got to say :wink: :smile: :RockOn:  :banana: :banana: :grouphug: :grouphug: :croc: :croc:


Gator...............you're starting to scare me! :scared: Well, great news! SO FAR.................snow melted - the whole 1/2 we got and now we are getting lots of rain!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Hey-

Are all of the Merlin shooters still gonna be there on Sunday around 11-12:00, before the 12:30 line? I may get there earlier than expected, and maybe we could have pics before the 12:30 line goes? Just a thought...

Hey Gator, go get some sun, will ya? :tongue: :wink:


----------



## scooby3xs

I know I will be there sometime probably by 10:30. Got some friends on the morning line to watch. See you there!

Is Bill Laramie shooting again this year?

~Scoobs~


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Scoobs-

Dunno if Bill is shooting or not---haven't spoken with him in about a month, he's been busy on his house and work last I knew.

I'll try to get there as early as I can. See ya there.


----------



## archagator

*darn sun*

scooby i can barley see the screen on my computer sun is coming throu slider to deck i just dont know what to do good luck this weekend even if your going the wrong way i'll be in GA leaving in the am have fun andlook preety for the pics:RockOn:  :banana: :croc: :croc: :target: :target: :target:


----------



## TargetHunter

MN Archer said:


> Hmmm... Let's see, keep the Quest for hunting, and then set up an X... DOH! Now you've actually got me thinking seriously about it! The tough part will be figureing out if I want an XS or an XT! :tongue:
> 
> Sheesh, what a dilemna! (and don't say one of each! I've got bills to pay and I'm trying to save for a new vehicle!) :wink:



Is there something inherently wrong when your bow is worth more than the car hauling it? 

I've got 220,000 miles on the Honda. I think it will make it one more year. C'mon, Josh, your car will too. Lets order some new X-ranges just to see if they really can shoot as good as a Quest.

Shannon


----------



## MN Archer

TargetHunter said:


> Is there something inherently wrong when your bow is worth more than the car hauling it?
> 
> I've got 220,000 miles on the Honda. I think it will make it one more year. C'mon, Josh, your car will too. Lets order some new X-ranges just to see if they really can shoot as good as a Quest.
> 
> Shannon


Hey Shannon! I'm tempted enough already, and you're not helping!! :wink: I was driving home tonight in my 12yr old jeep Cherokee, watching the mileage creeping up, listening to the rattles, thinking about the rust and fact that the AC doesn't work, the windows leak wind and sometimes rain, 2 of the 4 door latches are becoming unreliable, the funny noises it makes when I make certain kinds of turns, and how the suspension is... well, lets just say with all the frost heaves and potholes around here... and I'm VERY aware of every last one of 'em....

And yet, I was thinking about making this beast of a jeep last a little bit longer so I could pick up a new bow....

It's an illness, I tell you... :wink: Something is DEFINITELY wrong when my bow is worth more than my only means of transportation! 

I think I can stay strong and NOT buy an X-range for a little bit longer... but once my co-worker gets her new XT and outshoots her hubby with it.... I'm sure I'll have a lot more difficult time not caving in to the desire for an XT or XS of my own! I'll be VERY interested to see if the X-range can hang with our Quests!  

Tell you what... you pony up for a new bow, and I'll join ya.... maybe we can carpool with whatever vehicle of ours is still working! :wacko: :madgrin:


----------



## fraxff

I'm shooting in the afternoon line on sunday, I'll be around noon, maybe earlier. A group of merlin bows would look pretty sweet.
-mike



Pinwheel 12 said:


> Hey-
> 
> Are all of the Merlin shooters still gonna be there on Sunday around 11-12:00, before the 12:30 line? I may get there earlier than expected, and maybe we could have pics before the 12:30 line goes? Just a thought...
> 
> Hey Gator, go get some sun, will ya? :tongue: :wink:


----------



## bullet13

Kevin,

Amanda and I will be there around 11:00am. I think I can wait on my new XT until next week. I shoot a 300 45X at league last night with my SuperNova.


----------



## Cuthbert

*Check out my new high wrist grip*

What do you think of my grip?

View attachment 130292


----------



## target_shooter

*Custom Grip*

Hey Cuthbert,

Liking the new grip! Is that a moulding?

Might be a nice alternative to the new stock Metal Merlin handle. Translucent really works well with such a nice riser behind!

It would take a fair bit to convert me from my wood grip though:wink: !


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

actually, that is a very sweet grip? was it a poor mold?


----------



## Cuthbert

*Grip*

It's a Polyurethane casting. The material is a 65D hardness. You can literally jump on it and it won't break. I do this kind of work for a living so I thought what the heck.


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Grip*

Nice looking Grip Cuthbert - What sort of $ involved to get one from you??


----------



## Cuthbert

*That's the question*

I was looking at some of the shrewd ones that are $50, but since I love my Merlin so much and it's been a labor of love I was inclined to charge $20-$25 for them and closer to $30-$35 for anything I come up with that's not merlin related <weg>. 
Friar, seeing that you are a local boy<g> just send me an airline ticket and I'll hand deliver it. Not even sure what it would cost to post something that far. 

FYI, I can do dark colors as well.

I hope I'm not violating the sanctity of this thread by talking pricing. If I am I apologize.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

MerlinApexDylan said:


> actually, that is a very sweet grip? was it a poor mold?


Lets get my english online.. pour mould. Cool, Polyurethane. I like it.


----------



## TargetHunter

MN Archer said:


> I think I can stay strong and NOT buy an X-range for a little bit longer... I'll be VERY interested to see if the X-range can hang with our Quests!


Josh --- I just returned from practice rounds for the Indoor 300 State Championship. My lil' Quest was hitting a lot of Xs. I think I can stay strong with you  (or until the outdoor season starts and I need the faster XS!)


----------



## Archer 1

Cuthbert said:


> What do you think of my grip?
> 
> View attachment 130292


Hello,I had been in contact with you a couple weeks ago about a clear grip and you said it did not come out too good.If you can make a smoke color or blue translucent like the one in your picture,I will take one.How is the high wrist attachment on there and what is it made from.Its hard to tell from the picture.That is what I need,a high wrist grip.


----------



## Cuthbert

*Grip*



Archer 1 said:


> Hello,I had been in contact with you a couple weeks ago about a clear grip and you said it did not come out too good.If you can make a smoke color or blue translucent like the one in your picture,I will take one.How is the high wrist attachment on there and what is it made from.Its hard to tell from the picture.That is what I need,a high wrist grip.


It's a uniform piece cast out of polyurethane. I believe the height at the bottom of the grip to the riser is 3/4". The color you see is the natural color of the material so doing translucent colors like blue and probably smoke won't be possible. I'll do a test to see if I can achieve the smoke but I'm not hopeful. I've made a few out of black and they look very good as they tie in with the limbs. I'll pm you about the smoked color test


----------



## bbahunter

Cuthbert,
Are you going to make any low wrist models?
If so i would be interested, also black sounds good, to match the limbs like you said.


----------



## Cuthbert

bbahunter said:


> Cuthbert,
> Are you going to make any low wrist models?
> If so i would be interested, also black sounds good, to match the limbs like you said.


I have 2 different low wrist designs. One is a screw on handle the other snaps on


----------



## bbahunter

I would be interested in the low wrist in black, let me know when you are ready to ship, please p.m. me on how much with the shipping.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Here is a shot of some of the crew at the NAA Nationals last weekend in Andover MA. Everyone had a good time and I travelled up to root everyone on on Sunday. They had a great turnout and many are still waiting on final results, including myself, hehe! From left to right are: yours truly, Jay Gauthier, Denise Shirk, Dave Ferrie, Amanda Ferrie, And Mike Witkowski.(and Mike's XT just behind him) Some of these people were smiling pretty wide by the end of the tournament, but we'll wait for final scores to be put up then I'll congratulate everyone. Missing from the pic are Merlin shooters Shawn and Wendy Couture, David Hainley, and Albert Panzetti. ( I hope I didn't miss anyone!:embara: )


----------



## scooby3xs

Awesome picture! I cannot wait to see a few more pics from the tournament posted. We had quite a few smiles up there this past weekend (and the weather was very kind to us this year as well - unlike a few years gone by where it snowed on the way home  )

Thanks for posting, Kevin!

Denise


----------



## Pinwheel 12

I think Bullet13 has some pics too. waiting to see them myself.

I'm receiving more and more great reports by the day, the bows and their owners are shooting well everywhere.


----------



## bullet13

I haven't gotten them from my team of field photographers yet. As soon as I do I will get them to you guys and gals.

Today is a glorious day, I pick up my XT from Pinwheel tonight.


----------



## scooby3xs

bullet13 said:


> Today is a glorious day, I pick up my XT from Pinwheel tonight.



Ahhhhhhhhhhh.........and just think - it will be PERFECT weather this weekend to shoot it OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!

Looking forward to the pics and of course, the pics and report on the bow.

My baby gets to fling a bunch this weekend at 70 meters.........I'll let you know how it goes!

~Scoobs~


----------



## bullet13

Unfortunately I have to work both days this weekend. I may get to shoot some indoors on Saturday.

This day is never going to end.

I think the clock stopped:clock:


----------



## archerAZ

*I received my XT today*

I received my XT today black riser with orange inserts. So excited to get shooting. I live in Arizona and it has not rained in 142 days a record for the state. This morning around 2 am it starting pouring and it hasn't let up it's now 9 pm. I've resorted to setting up my target down the hall 7 yards, man does it shoot nice. I would like to thank Nick at Nick's archery in Kansas for setting up my bow and all the expert advice he gave me on how and what I should put on it. I'm hopeing to have a very fun 3-D season and hopefully will not embarras myself to bad. I have been out of archery for about 10 years.


----------



## bullet13

*XT Viper Cams WOW!!!!!!*

I got my XT Friday night from Pinwheel12. Camo XT 58lbs 31" draw length. We set it up and did a little chrono testing. 30.25" CXL Select 350 @ 384 grains a whooping 277.7 fps, 30.25" ICS Hunter @ 324 grains an awesome 297 fps.

Yesterday I was able to shoot it indoors 20 yards. This thing is a nail driver. I have never shot groups like these, group after group were all touching. ( I'm also down 2 arrows now.)

The Viper Cam took a little while to get use to compared the Omegas. But I have the hang of it now. Rock solid wall, short valley awesome.

Last week at Nationals a Merlin shooter said that the bow and her were not friends yet, Give it a little time girl, you will be best buds in no time. I am getting there with mine.

Kevin Thanks again for all your help and expertise it is much appreciated. I have already switched back to the Longhorn release.


----------



## scooby3xs

*My report on my XS with Vipers - From an Outdoor View...*

Well since the indoor season is starting to grind to a halt (one more to go in Louisville), I finally got the opportunity to get outside with my new XS with Vipers yesterday (yes! it was sunny and 65 degrees!).

Since I have only been blank baling with it since I got it about 3 weeks ago, I really had no site marks persay, but since she was shooting awesome inside at 13 yds, I figured - okay only a few tweaks here and a few there. WELL....I made a fairly good guesstimate at 30 meters - just a slight bit high - absolutely no lefts and rights - so I made a slight adjustment and bang, I had 6 nice arrows in the big 10 (now we're using the outdoor 30 meter target (80 cm face)...:wink. So I figured after another nice round like that, I'd make my move to 50 meters (still using the 80 cm face). Went through the same guestimate of height on the site, and after about 2 ends of getting it just right, majority of nice 10's with a few 9's - the lefts and rights were still non-existant. So I get out my "monster target" (and yes, I drove the 3D guys nuts with having to hog up the 60 meter target - LOL), and after tweaking and some sight adjustments (only up and down), I had some really nice rounds staying in the X and big 10. Still no lefts and rights - thanks Pinwheel 12 for the excellent setup! :thumbs_up

All I can say is with this bow over my Max3000, I have a steadier hold due to the hard wall of the Vipers. It is the first bow when I get it back the bubble balances in my scope and stays there. I am liking the wood grip the more and more I shoot it. I believe this year, we definately have a winner with both X-range bows. My hopes is this bow will bring me success this season outdoors!

:cheer2:

~Scoobs~


----------



## field14

Now I AM jealous...YOU get your bow after I do, and YOU get to be the one to shoot yours OUTSIDE first! THAT IS NOT FAIR! I PROTEST! Whatever happened to that "level playing field"???   :darkbeer: 

It still isn't up over 50 degrees permanently yet...and COLD WX is coming for the next 4 or 5 days, so no OUTDOOR shooting for this cat this upcoming week AGAIN.

Good luck, and bring home some hardware from Louisville.

field14:cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## archagator

*outside! outside!there isn't any outside in Ill*

i keep telling you get in you car and come down went to 3-d today 84 nice breeze good course good score xt shoots animals good to so mr 14 hows about it before its time to go north for the summer key word summer:banana: :target: :RockOn: :cheer2: :violin: :grouphug: :croc: :croc: :croc: :croc:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Denise and Dave-

Thanks for the kind words, glad the bows are shooting well for you---just doing my job, but it is nice to know I'm still doing it correctly!  

Tom-
Just suck it up like the rest of us do, and get outdoors---I went to a 3D today in 40 degree weather-- cloudy, breezy, damp, had a great time---don't have to wait for it to be 85 degrees to go shoot, (like some people we know..hehe.....right, Pete?.. :wink: ) if we waited for that we'd only shoot about two or three shoots all year around this neck of the woods! LOL.

Besides, the Sunday-afternoon power nap is sooooo much better when ya come home from the shoot and it's all toasty-warm.....aaahhhhhh....:couch2:


----------



## target_shooter

*Stop whinging about the weather!*

Just get out and shoot these fantastic bows - once you are out and shooting with the X range, there is no way the weather will stop you shooting (well within limits!). I'm going straight outside after the British Indoor Champs next weekend!

I could wait all summer for an 80 degree dry day over here and never get one! at least it keeps the place green.......... :wink: 

Just be glad the climate over there is a bit more reasonable .....


----------



## field14

Had some folks go out to our outdoor range just the other day and shoot some arrows into the bales.....AND......they about needed a "come along" and winch to get their arrows back out of the FROZEN BALES again....

And besides, this "OLD WOOSIE" will NOT shoot outdoors until the ambient air temperature is 50 degrees or more.    :darkbeer: :tongue: :tongue: 

field14


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Weather*

Want to shoot your bow all year round. Move to my part of the world. Mid winter average temp = 18C (64.4F) and little rain. 

Summer hits 40C + (104F) and then it rains.

Great :darkbeer: weather  :tongue: or for the girls :cocktail:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

target_shooter said:


> Just get out and shoot these fantastic bows - once you are out and shooting with the X range, there is no way the weather will stop you shooting (well within limits!). I'm going straight outside after the British Indoor Champs next weekend!
> 
> I could wait all summer for an 80 degree dry day over here and never get one! at least it keeps the place green.......... :wink:
> 
> Just be glad the climate over there is a bit more reasonable .....


The Isles weather is always moist. Heh What part of N.Ireland are you from. My family is from Magherafeld.


----------



## target_shooter

I'm from Holywood (just one 'L' unfortunately!) , just outside Belfast - I work in Belfast as a Product Design Engineer. The Pro Shop I shoot with is in Lurgan though - not too far away from Magherafeld! 

Just had to change the strings on my XT for the first time (after some 14,143 shots), made up the cables last night and put them on this morning. The best string change I have ever had to do - put in a 582 fita18 practice on new strings! Merlin really have thier hardware sorted this season:wink: :wink: 

Happy St Patricks day for Friday!:darkbeer:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Happy Saint Patricks day to you also.:darkbeer: Hope you enjoy your Merlins as much as I enjoy mine. I have my v-bars set up green - orange from left to right and a silver riser in the middle makes the Irish flag. I hope to visit there again someday. Haven't been there in a very long time. Maybe you'll see my Irish flag v-bar setup when I get good enough to make the worlds or Olympics.

Eireen Go Bragh!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerAZ

Was able to shoot my XT yesterday, I've got the 20 and 30 yard pins set, this is a sweet bow, I can't believe how fast my previous(10 years ago) archery experience has come back to me. I was shooting groups that were touching, I was afraid to shoot more than 3 or 4 arrows at the target for fear of arrow damage, this bow is pure joy to shoot. I'm really getting excited about my first 3-D tourney. Thanks again to Merlin USA and Nick at Nick's archery in Kansas.


----------



## target_shooter

*Choosing a cam size*

Hi all,

I was asked a very sensible question yesterday and thought i would post the answer up here for anyone else that may be in the same situation.....

What if you look at the Cam Chart and find yourself in between two sizes for your drawlength? Do you go high/low on the cam?  The question i was asked was:

_Is it is better to be at the high end of the cam setting because your valley is a little more forgiving enabling you to creep slightly more is this true, or does that not really change?​_
In answer; 

The factory reccomendation is that it is better to go for the smaller cam size which would give a full rotation rather than a bigger cam shoterned right up. The valley length doesn't change, but the let-off is a little higher and gives the impression of a deeper valley. We are only talking small amounts here. 

Hope this is of help to some of you when looking at your Viper or Alpha cam sizes.:wink: 

target_shooter:wave:


----------



## francis

Thanks for posting the question here 
maybe others will have an opinion 

one thing still plays on my mind though, 

a while back I had called the factory, and whoever I was talking to , said that if I needed to tweak outside of the cam range to get where I wanted , that I could twist to get BELOW the cams limits stated in the brochure, but I could NOT twist to go ABOVE the top end of the cam.

so If you wanted 28.5,the way I take it, is that you could get the 5 viper cam that goes as low as 28.5 and even stretch it little lower if needed by about a 1/4 inch.

However if number 6 cam was used, the highest it will go is 28 1/4, with NO possiblitly of twisting ABOVE that,

so in this case taking the advice of choosing a cam to be used in its full rotation versus one at the bottom of the range seems a hard thing to accomplish?

Just curious on getting this cleared up, if I was able to twist above the high end , it would be no problem to choos the smaller cam 

thanks


----------



## field14

I have an XT with the VIPER cam on it, and actually, I can probably go to 28 1/2 and NOT be outside the range on it.

I'm sitting at just barely 28 1/8" AMO right now, and I'm sitting on the third line from max rotation on both cams.

1/4" of drawlength appears to be about 6 twists in the bowstring. If you look at the specs for the VIPER cam, the cables stay the same for everything...but the string length varies..

For the #6 cam that I have on the bow, the string length spec has a range, which is interesting, but nonetheless, the range for the bowstring is 55 1/4" to 55 3/4". Also, don't forget the stop on the cam...that can give you a slightly shorter draw length and a range of letoff from 65% to about 55%...just by moving that stop (no bow press needed).

The VIPER cam will make you stay into the shot, but it won't jerk your shoulder off should you "creep" out of the short valley...it is very smooth when compared to the other "hard" cams on the market.

Hope this helps some,

field14


----------



## francis

field14

what do you see the effects are of using the viper at the low end of its setting?

so the draw stop can be adjusted for fine adjustments aswell?

I am assuming all that would happen is a slight loss in speed?

thanks


----------



## field14

I'm not a speed freak, but according to Archer's Advantage, when I enter in the Merlin XT with Viper cams (it is on AA), put in the corrected brace height, and then enter the arrows I plan on shooting with their weight correctly entered.....

Archer's Advantage says that at 50# peak and 5.5 grains per pound, I"ll supposedly get 276 fps...and THAT is more than enough for me! Now I dunno if AA is correct or not....since I haven't set the bow up for that kind of speed and arrow yet. I've been shooting GT 30X arrows out of it.

Now, remember, I said I was on the thir line from MAX rotation (longest draw length)....there is STILL room for me to SHORTEN UP the DL by twisting up the bow string or working with the cables.....AND, with a loss of letoff, I can shorten up without touching the bow string...by moving the stop.

Now, realize that by shortening up the DL SLIGHTLY by moving the stop...you REDUCE letoff %...and that can GAIN you speed!

Again, however, you are going to find that you will want to shoot LESS poundage with the Viper cam....it has the speed WITHOUT having to pull the heavy poundage.

Myself, instead of 50# for 3-D, I'll probably back it off to 47# or so....and shoot field with it at 45#.

You MUST stay with the shot on these cams...but when you are holding solid back tension, the bow is a piece of cake to shoot...it sits that still and has such little hand shock.

SOME prefer the VIPER over the ALPHA cam...myself....well, the jury is still out in deliberations over that one, hahahaha.

field14


----------



## francis

thanks for the info  

Just curious

how does the bow still feel tight and quiet when using it at the lower pundage setting

I was set on a 60 pounder, and would be shooting it around 55 or maybe a little less

but now you have me thinking that maybe 50 pound limbs might work out well for me.........


----------



## field14

Well, that is also an interesting question. My XT with VIPER cams is a 60#er....and.....I'm currently setting it up for field shooting at.....45# peak...and it is still tight and shoots just fine. I won't go any LOWER than that with the bow, and hope to eventually shoot field at 47# peak so I don't change between field and 3-D with this bow.

I'll shoot the same arrows for 3-D and field...GoldTip Ultralight Pro 500's with 80 grain glue in GT points, 3 fletch 1.75 VaneTec vanes, and GT Pin nocks.

I'm not even concerned about being on the bottom end of the poundage range.

Most people I've talked to about the VIPERS are shooting them at LESS weight than what they shot their other bows...primarily because a lot of them were shooting 75% or even 80% letoff with their other brands of bows.

The letoff of th Merlin VIPER is 65% and it is a radical change for most people...until they get used to them. But again, they are beaucoup smoother than any other hard cam out there....IMHO, and smoother than any other hard cam I've shot bar none.

field14


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

The viper cams go down to 55% though right? Thats what it says on the webpage. 

I am thinking I am going to shoot my XS at 55% when I eventually get one in the future before hunting season hopefully.


----------



## field14

That is a pretty close approximation...NONE of the letoff % are POSITIVELY cast in stone because of the different "fine tuning" setups with cam rotation...under rotate and lose letoff and draw length...over rotate, and GAIN % letoff and poundage....

Each "hole" in the stop set area is approximately 2.5% in letoff and reduces draw length by supposedly less than 1/8"....

I would highly recommend starting at 65% letoff first...especially if you've been used to shooting 70%, 75%, or 80% letoff bows! 

You might also want to crank her down about 5 to 7 pounds from where you are used to... to start as well and work into it. YOu're gonna get speed outta these things at a lower poundage anyways, so why struggle with it?

Then, you can go from the 65% letoff to the 62.5% (or whatever) by moving the post and get used to that.

I"M WARNING YOU...jumping from 80% letoff down to 65% letoff all in one whack and you are going to STRUGGLE BIG TIME....especially if you decide to do this AND try to keep the same peak weight....that is biting off a lot to chew upon, my friends.

The cams are smooth...but very few people nowdaze are used to 65% letoff....and to think only a few short years ago....65% letoff was considered TOO MUCH letoff and people preferred 50% letoff?

field14


----------



## target_shooter

*Cam Choice..*

All good info.......

Has this helped with your Cam choice Francis?

Ben did say he thought he was speaking to you! isn't it nice to have a bow company you can phone up and talk to the factory direct!:cheer2: 

target_shooter:wave:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Field14, was that last post in regards to me? Since I am a recurve shooter I think I'll be able to handle 55% letoff fairly well. I normally shoot my hunting bow at 65%. Rapid 1 cams at 65% that is.


----------



## field14

Merlin Apex,

NO, just a general statement to insure people don't think that those letoff percentages are cast in stone.

MOST shooters that try to go from the 80% and 70% letoff to the 65% have enough trouble...let alone trying to jump from the 80% and 70% right straight to 55% letoff all at once...and keeping the SAME POUNDAGE as they shot with the higher letoff.

this is a potential disaster and/or injury waiting to happen, IMHO.

Just like any other change...they should be make in increments instead of just jumping in with both shoulders, HA!

If one is already used to 65% letoff, then the VIPERS won't pose any problem, because they are, IMHO FAR SMOOTHER than the Rapid1 or the Rapid2 cams! I would still crank the bow down a turn or so if I selected the 55% letoff and work back up, however.

field14


----------



## francis

thanks for the input guys..I think I am finally ready to make a choice now lol 

can someone please tell me if you have the alpha cam set at its lowest draw setting, if you lose a lot of the valley and let off.

I would like to know what kind of let off you would have, and if your abililty to get away with a bit of creep would be greatly affected when set at the lowest setting on the darw 

thanks

Francis


----------



## field14

The ALPHA cam gross drawlength adjustment is through the use of a module; therefore there isn't much change in letoff, and little or no change in "valley".

The ALPHA cam is extremely smooth, so you aren't going to get "pulled outta joint" if you creep. It is sorta like shooting a "wheelie bow" with a hard stop in it, and only a slight amount of "mush" just prior to the hard stop.

Just like ANY of today's cams, however, you need to stay into the shot to keep the left/rights under control...remember, you are shooting a reflexed risered bow, and MUST stay into the shot with them, or your left/rights are going to give you problems.

I wouldn't worry on the short end...as long as you aren't GROSSLY short...you are better a tad short than long on draw anyways, especially for field shooting!

field14:tongue:


----------



## archagator

*merlin says ohohoh for f 14*

says here tha field 14 got more SNOW whats up with that better get in the car and come on down i wont tell how it is here you'll have to find out for your self in the meantime let it snow snow snow:smow: :smow: :smow:    :croc: :croc:


----------



## field14

pete-a-gator,

Y'uns all better watch it, you are tempting me more and more and more to c'mon down your neck of the woods....problem is you liable to never get rid of me.

SNOW is still on the ground, 33 degrees...and I can't ride the bicycle NOR shoot outdoors...this is disgusting! Even more disgusting than my scores.

field14


----------



## MerlinMax3000

Kevin, Have u heard anything on my limbs for my XT & my black inserts?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Tim-

Just getting back online after a huge crash---all of our hard drives had to be washed, programs and files had to be re-installed, and that means all unshipped orders files, UPS shipping programs, etc., too. We also just received a new shipment, and as soon as everything gets back on the smooth track we will be sorting and shipping, getting there but still a ways to go, another day or two probably the way it looks.  

Short version for you is yes, I think your stuff is here, but it will take another day or two before we get everything sorted, inspected, and shipped out. You can look for it at Jim's in about a week.:wink:


----------



## MerlinMax3000

awsome thanks Kevin


----------



## Truckee

*lefty XT for sale*

27 inch draw, 60 pound limbs, vapor trail strings, vipers in classifieds.


----------



## stu369

*Why???????*



Truckee said:


> 27 inch draw, 60 pound limbs, vapor trail strings, vipers in classifieds.


Why would you want to part company with such a wonderful bow?


----------



## scooby3xs

Stu -

How is yours working out? I am really loving shooting my XS outdoors (even though it is COLD - yes......Archagator......I know it is warmer down south!). 11 more days til Arizona!!


~Scoobs~


----------



## stu369

my bow is still perfect and still shooting the spots off of every target I shoot.


----------



## Truckee

Stu,
I agree fantastic bow. Lights out. But Archery is my third string sport, and I need cash for the 2nd sring sport.


----------



## archagator

*third string third string*

how can archery be thid string A comes first not third better fall back and regroup :croc: :croc:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Truckee--

Too bad you want to devote more time to another hobby and not this one, but I can understand that interests/preferences change/vary. Good luck with whatever you choose to do, hope you get out of it what you are looking for.


----------



## Olink

Could someone tell me the amount of reflex in an XT riser? (I'm trying do do an apples to apples comparison to another bow...) Thanks.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

The XT has 2.5" of reflex from the front of the riser to the front of the grip. If you are comparing apples to apples, you may also want to read this article below, as brace height is much more important than the amount of reflex/deflex in a riser:

http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/articles/Reflex or Deflex.pdf


----------



## Sagittarius

*The new 2006 Merlins are awesome.*

Saw a few of the new Merlin X series bows at NFAA shoot last week.
Plus, saw all the major 2006 bows from other manufacturers.
No new 2006 bow from any other manufacturer was as impressive as the new 2006 Merlin bows.
Not to my eyes.  


Sag.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Yep, you're right there Sag--you oughta see the amount of inquiries that are coming in from people that have seen them at shoots so far this year!:wink: 

And, they shoot every bit as good as they look too.


----------



## field14

I got my custom metal grips the other day for the new Merlin XT. 

They are low wristed, and fit onto the risers perfectly. In addition, they are attached with TWO screws (they come with the grip)...one on each side, to insure rock solid attachment.

As is normal for Merlin, the workmanship is impeccable.

field14:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :teeth: :teeth: :shade: :shade:


----------



## archagator

*merlin was not just a wizared*

hey tom make sure your hands are dry when you shoot your new grips yur hand will freeze to the grip and for god sake dont stick you tongue on it cause i dont think it will hold the weight with out streching oh thats right you dont gggggooo outssside tttto ccccold wwwwwosie


----------



## scooby3xs

Finally.....the magical color combination is here.............she's Arizona bound next week!

Oh yeah..........and she can shoot too!!!

~Scoobs~


----------



## MN Archer

*Dang!*

Scoobs, that is awfully purty!!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

There ya go Scoobs! Looks nice all together and matching-- Good luck with it!


----------



## archagator

*oh happy days*

ok Field14&Scooby im on my way north and im bring sunshine and warmer days so yall can go outside and shoot your wounderful new toys from a great bow co. so smile and be happy:shade: :RockOn: :slapper:  :grouphug: :cheer2:  :target: :croc: :croc: :croc:


----------



## scooby3xs

archagator said:


> ok Field14&Scooby im on my way north and im bring sunshine and warmer days so yall can go outside and shoot your wounderful new toys from a great bow co. so smile and be happy:shade: :RockOn: :slapper:  :grouphug: :cheer2:  :target: :croc: :croc: :croc:



You are a little late, my friend! I am in sunny Arizona this week for the Arizona Cup! :shade: It is 85-90 degrees and it is awesome!!!! Got my XS with me and gonna shoot me some GOLD!!!

Greetings from Arizona!!!!!

~Scoobs~


----------



## archagator

*az gold*

ata go girl your warm and smiling and happy see what a little sun dose for ya good luck smile big and shoot stright and above all have fun :shade: :target:  :flame: :croc: :croc: :croc: :croc:


----------



## field14

Archagator,

Not to worry about my hand sticking to the grip in the COLD...THIS shooter does NOT shoot outdoors until ambient temperature is ABOVE 50 degrees!

Call me a woosey or a wimp if you want....but gone are the days of fweezing my widdle butt off on miserable days outdoors....I also only shoot in the rain to practice (once in a while to keep in tune with rain shooting), and in MAJOR shoots of Sectional Level or above).

Hopefully, next week when I get back from my vacation in RENO, I"ll be able to shoot some outdoors...after I make up two league scores for the indoors, that is....and go on TWO major bicycle rides of 20 and 30 miles respectively, with the bicycle club.....

One thing for sure, you young whipper snappers, the fieldman's legs will be in tip top shape for the summer.....and I can laugh as you struggle up the hills and end up huffing and puffing while I'm ready to rumble. CONDITIONING can win a lot of shoots against better talented shooters that are NOT conditioned for it! Part of PROACTIVE TOURNAMENT PREPARATION, folks! Can't win on TALENT alone...gotta be prepared, too.

field14


----------



## scooby3xs

field14 said:


> One thing for sure, you young whipper snappers, the fieldman's legs will be in tip top shape for the summer.....and I can laugh as you struggle up the hills and end up huffing and puffing while I'm ready to rumble. CONDITIONING can win a lot of shoots against better talented shooters that are NOT conditioned for it! Part of PROACTIVE TOURNAMENT PREPARATION, folks! Can't win on TALENT alone...gotta be prepared, too.
> 
> field14


Are you trying to tell me something????  LOL

~Scoobs~


----------



## Pinwheel 12

85-90?? WAAAYYYY TOOOO HOTTT for this guy!:faint: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

45-70--Nice!:wink: 

Have fun in AZ Scoobs! Give target 12 heck!:first:


----------



## scooby3xs

Hey all Greetings from Arizona!!!

Here is a taste of the WINDY weather we had here today in Phoenix for practice! Hope it calms down the rest of the week - or not (I shot very well in the wind!)

Thanks Kevin! I will certainly do my best!

~Scoobs~


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Your technique looks to be improving vastly Denise. Your bow looks to be cooking "HOT" out in the Arizona sun. Good luck. 

Dylan


----------



## Pinwheel 12

scooby3xs said:


> (I shot very well in the wind!)~Scoobs~


That's cuz the bow is 'cranking' with the Viper cams and doesn't give the wind much time to mess with the arrow. Watch the other shooters who are having problems, then look closer at the speed they are (not) shooting-- yep, you may soon learn to call the wind 'a close friend', just like your XS.:wink:


----------



## Swede

Looking good there Scoobs

Hope your XS is hammering those Xs 

Magnus


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Magnus--

Are there lots of people shooting them over there? I know the Merlins are starting to really 'catch-on' over here in certain areas, and we hope to grow that ALOT over the next year or two. People are figuring it out that just because they are shooting one of the "big 3" doesn't necessarily mean that they are heading for the winners circle---I have one Staff shooter in particular that was a devout (insert mega brand name here) man and after 9 full years of prodding by me, he finally decided to try the Merlin and has never shot better in his life. 

I know I love mine!:thumb:


----------



## karday

I have taken the position of caution jumping on any Brand Band Wagon these days because I want the industry to push more to get new archers inthe activity vs just selling new bows to existing archers. As an instructor I constantly get asked what is the best equipment to buy. I am sure many get the same. My reply is always, What do you want to do and how much can you spend?" Like many others I almost have one or two of each and they all will put multiple arrows in the same hole. The difference I see is how a given bow fits you will determine your comfort level and if comfortable you will do better with it than a "PRO SHOP" model that doesn't fit. Some time ago I shot a Merlin Super Nova by accident in a training seminar that discovered I was shooting bows 4 " too short for me. Even after converting all my existing primary bows to the right DL I just couldn't help but admit how well the Merlin actually fit me beyond just the DL. Grip, weight, Ato A geometry were noticable better for some reason. I shot it all fall and winter indoors and won two tourneys. First ever. I just switched to FIeld arrows and it tuned in two shots and I have not hard to touch the poundage for even the 80 yard target. Bottom line, it is likely any brand bow can do the same for someone, it is just a matter of shooting it enough to compare to what you were using. Someone 5'2" tall will likely not feel as good with a 44" A to A top of the line something as they will with a 38-40" Ato A. The real scary thing is that just because you get the right DL and right poundage and accessories does not mean it will be a better fit than what you have. If you are shooting a 32 " Ato A hunting bow you bought for Turkey hunting and then use it for some form of target venue shooting fingers you will unlikely be happy. This type of fit scenario is not always that easy to fix. The subtle things that you do not notice until you try something that draws very smooth and for some reason feels like a pair of bedroom slippers compared to your existing rig is the bugger boo. You can't know that a priori from a spec sheet or a sales pitch. You likely can't get it from your friends bow because the specs are likely not the same as yours. The Japanese have an ingenious jig that they can use to fit a custom bicycle to you and when you get it you get that truly custom fitted feeling that comes with matching geometry to you. Sure would be nice to have a similar device for archers. 3 # too light 11 # too heavy. Does a 6'5" man really feel as good with a 34" bow vs a 42" bow etc. Until then the key thing is find a shop that can meet the need to try and compare. Also honestly advise to what fits your overall from vs what has the maximum amount of advertising. A PSE Nova may actually feel better than a high dollar bow. Merlins will not always solve the fit problem for every archer but they are truly a custom type device and are extremely well engineer and certainly worth considering it you arefortunate to live nea a dealer.


----------



## Archer 1

Got my grip from Cuthbert today and had to give him some advertisement.The stock grip and the new metal grip look great but I wanted something a little different and more of a high rise and he delivered,fits perfect!


----------



## AK Max2000

*Nice looking grip!*

Do you know if he will do the grip in different color choices?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Archer 1

Check on this thread for his posts,think he has black,red ,blue,smoke.


----------



## Swede

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Magnus--
> 
> Are there lots of people shooting them over there? I know the Merlins are starting to really 'catch-on' over here in certain areas, and we hope to grow that ALOT over the next year or two. People are figuring it out that just because they are shooting one of the "big 3" doesn't necessarily mean that they are heading for the winners circle---I have one Staff shooter in particular that was a devout (insert mega brand name here) man and after 9 full years of prodding by me, he finally decided to try the Merlin and has never shot better in his life.
> 
> I know I love mine!:thumb:


Well Kevin, Merlins have not had any rep's here for a long time, but since my friend Lennart started up his archeryshop and became the official sales rep a few years ago alot more people are looking at the merlins, geography plays quite a big part in this since Sweden is a very stretchy country, there is somewhat of a difference between the northern and southern parts when it comes to choosing a brand to shoot. In the far north Merlin has a firm grip on the compound scene, the further south you get Hoyt and Mathews take over. Since there are only 5 shops in the whole of Sweden, and only one carries the Merlin brand and in addition is located 600 miles from the "archery centre of Sweden" it is hard to reach out to the people. Hopefully the more high scores that are shot using a Merlin bow will make people in the south more keen to "dare to be different" 

I can only agree with you on that, I love my Merlins and I have never had a better bow.

Magnus


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Thanks Magnus. Tells me alot there. Yes it is much the same here---the "popular" brand dealers outnumber us 500 to 1, but somehow the Merlins are still getting into peoples' hands and this "slow burn, word of mouth" method is getting the job done. (tho admittedly not as fast as an 8 million dollar advertising budget would.:wink 

As was stated earlier in this thread, "they cannot be ignored for much longer". I totally agree with that statement. They are as fast, as smooth, and better built, (with higher grade materials) than most bows on the planet today.

Good shooting.


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Merlin*

It is similar here in Australia - I am the only one in my club with a Merlin and there is only one dealer who is some 2000 kms away. Even Bowtech is non existant where I am - It is Hoyt, Matthews and some Martin.

I have now decided to sell Merlin - Will see how it goes. :wink:


----------



## Swede

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Thanks Magnus. Tells me alot there. Yes it is much the same here---the "popular" brand dealers outnumber us 500 to 1, but somehow the Merlins are still getting into peoples' hands and this "slow burn, word of mouth" method is getting the job done. (tho admittedly not as fast as an 8 million dollar advertising budget would.:wink
> 
> As was stated earlier in this thread, "they cannot be ignored for much longer". I totally agree with that statement. They are as fast, as smooth, and better built, (with higher grade materials) than most bows on the planet today.
> 
> Good shooting.


IMO Kevin, I think that the word of mouth is a better way because it will be taken more seriously by the recipient then an ad campaign would because of the people indorsing them based solely on performance and not just "bells and whistles" (No offense intended towards other brands), in the long run anyway. 

We´ll see what happens over here in Sweden when this outdoor season is over, my prediction is that more people will have "discovered" the multipurposeness of the X-range bows, the speed for 3-D and unmarked field aswell as the steadieness of aim and forgiveness for long range outdoor target and indoor spots. this combined with a competitive retail price should make them a good alternative to the big three (over here that would be Hoyt Mathews and Bowtech )

Magnus


----------



## Swede

Friar Tuck said:


> It is similar here in Australia - I am the only one in my club with a Merlin and there is only one dealer who is some 2000 kms away. Even Bowtech is non existant where I am - It is Hoyt, Matthews and some Martin.
> 
> I have now decided to sell Merlin - Will see how it goes. :wink:



Best of luck to you, I hope it will be a smash hit. 

Magnus


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

My wife just got her new Merlin XT silver w/rasberry inserts , hotpink and purple LSA CUSTOM STRINGS . All I can say is WOW!!!!!! I want one.
she only is shooting 40lbs 26.5 draw, gold tip ultralight 600 w/75gr tip with alpha cams it shoots 220fps and boy it is smooth. :wink:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Best of luck Antony! You will do just fine.:wink: 

Good shooting wishes out to your wife also, Scott. She will be very happy with that bow. (and you will be too once you get one!:tongue 

Yes, the "slow burn" continues...:flame:


----------



## Hit-em

I just picked up a XS with the Alpha's.
I'm having a heck of a time getting this bow to tune.:sad: 
I set the cams up according to the manual I've got the A Cam with the A3 module ..they suggest 5 timing marks on the top cam with 2 timing marks on the bottom cam.

I've done my intial paper tune but I can't get rid of my low tear. 
I tried doing a bare shaft tune but can get any kind of consistancy.
I've changed my rest twice...tried 3 different shafts..ran my specs through Archers Advantage so I'm pretty sure my spine is correct & still can't get this bow to tune.
I've checked the tiller & find that the upper limb a 1/4" on the plus side.

I love how this bow feels, but wish there was a little more info in the manual in regards to cam timing & center shot.

Does anyone have any tips they can share on the Alpha's in regards to timing & any suggestions on center shot & tiller would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## stu369

Hit-em said:


> I just picked up a XS with the Alpha's.
> I'm having a heck of a time getting this bow to tune.:sad:
> I set the cams up according to the manual I've got the A Cam with the A3 module ..they suggest 5 timing marks on the top cam with 2 timing marks on the bottom cam.
> 
> I've done my intial paper tune but I can't get rid of my low tear.
> I tried doing a bare shaft tune but can get any kind of consistancy.
> I've changed my rest twice...tried 3 different shafts..ran my specs through Archers Advantage so I'm pretty sure my spine is correct & still can't get this bow to tune.
> I've checked the tiller & find that the upper limb a 1/4" on the plus side.
> 
> I love how this bow feels, but wish there was a little more info in the manual in regards to cam timing & center shot.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips they can share on the Alpha's in regards to timing & any suggestions on center shot & tiller would be appreciated.
> Thanks


the tuning guide in the manual is just that, a guide. try playing with different rotations of the cam timing marks, also I would set the tiller equal while setting up, tiller tuning can come in later after you have the initial tuning done. anyway i find that if you can get a slight nock high tear of approx 1/4", then the bow will shoot a group at whatever distance you shoot at.
Hope this helps
Stu


----------



## Wiggles

What poundage? What arrows? Draw length? Low tear or low and to the left right? Release type? D Loop, rope or fingers? Finally, noking height?
Need more info.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Hit-em said:


> I've done my intial paper tune but I can't get rid of my low tear.


This is not ment to be offensive to you. As I'm sure you are fairly proficient when it comes to archery. But it could be torque induced on the grip that is causing the low tear. However, it may be the bow. But if it's set to specifications I can't understand how.

We have a shooter at my club that is a pretty great shot with a compound and he couldn't paper tune. My coach took his bow and shot a bullet hole on the first shot without moving anything. Nathan took the bow back and had a slight left slight high tear. So my coach had to work on his bowhand to reduce the torque.


----------



## Hit-em

> the tuning guide in the manual is just that, a guide. try playing with different rotations of the cam timing marks, also I would set the tiller equal while setting up, tiller tuning can come in later after you have the initial tuning done. anyway i find that if you can get a slight nock high tear of approx 1/4", then the bow will shoot a group at whatever distance you shoot at.
> Hope this helps
> Stu


Stu,
I appreciate the reply....I agree I normally look for an intial slight high left tear on my paper tune, but I'm getting a low right tear.
I've got the limbs maxed out at 65 lbs & would have to back out the top limb one full turn to get even tiller which I'm not to crazy about 
I'm thinking that the lower cam has to be going faster then the top cam for me to get a consistant low tear...I guess I ned to play some more with the timing.



> What poundage? What arrows? Draw length? Low tear or low and to the left right? Release type? D Loop, rope or fingers? Finally, noking height?
> Need more info.


Poundage is at 65lbs, 28" Full Metal Axis 400's, 28" DL, Tear is low & to the right, I'm shooting a Overkill release with this bow with a D-Loop.
I've got my nock height at 5/16".



> This is not ment to be offensive to you. As I'm sure you are fairly proficient when it comes to archery. But it could be torque induced on the grip that is causing the low tear. However, it may be the bow. But if it's set to specifications I can't understand how.


Dylan,
No offense taking ...I agree that Torque could be a factor, but it usually will show up as a inconsistant tear. I'm getting a consistant low & to the right tear ukey: 

I paper tune as my intital tune then go to a walk back tune for my final tune .
I think I need to play with the timing, but I'm not real impressed with how much difference there is in my Tiller when I have the limbs maxed out I think a 1/4" is excessive  

More input would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Hit-'em-

Do these steps:

1) Install cableguard at 12:30 or 1:00 position. Ensure yoke cable goes thru the long slot (closest to shooter when looking at bow from rear) and control cable goes thru short slot.

2) Set timing of Alpha 1 cams to 1/2 twist over 4 marks on the top cam, and dead-on two marks on the bottom cam. Tiller will run about 1/8" closer to the riser on the top cam when setup this way and this is fine.

3) Install rest at approximately 11/16" centershot and lined up directly across berger holes. (I used a whisker biskit for this particular setup, but any should work) and then run center of arrow nock center of square, and build around it from there. Put one tied-in or brass nokset UNDER the arrow nock. Run loop with top loop knot sitting on top of the arrow nock, ( and wrapped away from the archer on far side of string, leading edge on bottom) and then under the tied-in or brass nokset, wrapped to the inside of the string towards the archer, leading edge directly under the nokset.

4) Select correctly spined arrow.

5) Go shoot a 1/4" tail high left hole, which will be your most accurate setting for right handed with release.:wink: You may possibly have to adjust things slightly for your individual torque, but this should be close.

If you need further help, PM me. 

Enjoy your XS---they are awesome and I'll be lugging one to my stands too! :thumb:


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Oh yeah, almost forgot--

Make sure your control post setting is in the 'A' position with an AL3 mod!:wink:


----------



## field14

I agree with Kevin on this setup. I'm on the "A" post with my setup in my XT...and had virtually zero problems getting a paper and group tune with the bow.

BUT....start with your nocking point at DEAD LEVEL...not high and NOT LOW.

My nocking point ends up with BOTH of my XT's (one with viper cams and the other with alpha cams) at dead zero...and it was only 1/2 twist or so on the control cable to get the paper test dialed in....then I went for group tuning, which, IMHO is MORE IMPORTANT than any paper tear anyways.

Doesn't do much good to get a "bullet hole" if the bow won't group arrows. I've found over the years that a slightly high left tear of about 1/4" to 3/4" gives me the best grouping for short and long distance....so I hardly even try to tune a "bullet hole" anymore....since the "bullet hole" doesn't work for me anyways.

If you are tearing nock low....you most likely have the top cam leading too much....and need to work with the control cable to get the top cam leading SLIGHTLY LESS...and it doesn't take much....but it is assuming you have started with the nocking point at ZERO first and go from there.

I'm assuming you are using a d-loop?

field14:tongue: :wink: :wink:


----------



## tjandy

*Some Advice*

I picked up a XT on this site today. I have not shot a Merlin before. The local dealer doesn't know much about them either. The bow has the Alpha cams and 60 lb limbs. I would like some suggestions on arrows and tip weights to start with. I would like to get as much speed as possible. Can you guys give any suggestions. My draw is 27.5. The bow is the camo mode l but if it shoots as good as it looks I think it will be indoors in the winter. Really looking forward to shooting this one.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

If you are looking to run 60lbs and a full 27.5" arrow that carries the most speed, Carbon Tech Cheetahs or Easton Litespeeds will do the job---both when completed with 1.75-2.0"" vanes and 100grain point will put you right around 300-310 grains. (500's) They should tune right up, and 100 grains is fine up front for that type of shaft at that length.

Have fun! Try different things, and find what works best for you.:wink:


----------



## field14

The GoldTip 500's will be in at around 285 to 290 grains, WITH a 100 grain point.

I shoot my GT 500's at 27.5" long with 80 grain points and 1.75" VaneTec vanes...and they weight in at 287 grains.

I can shoot a GT 600 with a 100 grain point and 26.5" long...and get down to about 275 grains, and they shoot as well as the 500's due to the shorter arrow giving me a stiffer spine.

BUT....I also shoot those 600's at only 52 pounds peak weight; no need to struggle with poundage when according to AA, 52# out of my XT with Viper cams will give me between 285 and 288 fps!

field14


----------



## tjandy

*Thanks*

Thanks for the great info. I will definately use it when I set it up. Any other ins and out about Merlin would be much appreciated. Really excited about getting this bow.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

The GT's, Cheetahs, and Lightspeeds all weigh about the same, so choose what you feel comfortable with. One thing I do recommend if selecting a light all carbon shaft is to run ACC 3-60 uni bushings in the rear end, and run "G" nocks. The rear ends of the all carbon shafts have a tendency to split after awhile, or at the very least allow the nock to loosen up over time, and this bugs me. So, I run the bushings and G nocks on all of my arrows. I shoot ACC's for tournaments anyway, but do currently shoot all carbons for hunting--currently shooting Gold Tip XT camo's, but have run Beman, Blackhawk, Carbon Tech, Easton, and Supercarbon in the past with no issues also.

A few other tips are scattered about in this thread, the Alphas will stack arrows with the best of them, and they' re butter-smooth on the draw. Enjoy!


----------



## tjandy

I just had the back end split on one of my carbons. I was shooting techno league when it happened and the arrow took out a piece of the wood border around the screen. 
I was on the Merlin site, I can not get the "where to purchase" portion to work. I wanted to find the nearest dealer, I do not think there is one within an hour of the Madison area. Are you guys familiar with any dealers in Wisconsin?


----------



## Cuthbert

*Robin hooded arrow*

I took my XT out for a spin today and as usual I shot a round at a multiple spot target. After about a dozon or so ends I thought it might be interesting to move back to 30 yards. I thought I'd see how this bow groups at a longer distance. I shot 4 arrows and on the 4th arrow I heard the unmistakable sound of arrows crashing together. I hung up my bow and walked down to the target butt and sure enough, I'd robin hooded a shaft. What seemed interesting to me was how true the arrow threaded into the other shaft. These aren't small arrows (GT XCutters), but the arrow threaded itself through the unibushing and made a seal that blew the point out of the impaled shaft and when I pulled it out, the nock (minus the prongs) fell neatly into my hand. What's more, is that the fletches are perfectly aligned with each other cock feather up. I just have to say, wow, I love this bow.

Cuthbert

2006 Merlin XT owner
GT X Cutters
Pro Tuner Rest
True Spot 8x Scope with 3/8" Grind
Zenith BT Release


----------



## CHPro

tjandy, 2 dealers I know of in WI although neither are overly close. I believe Chris Benevidas is over in the Milwaukee area (sorry, don't know the name of his shop). If willing to take a short drive (about 1.5hr from CG), I would suggest Stringworks (Bruce Trimble, owner, Wisconsin Rapids, goes by blindbat here on AT) as an excellent dealer to work with on matters pertaining to Merlins - excellent service.

And if there is ever any questions I can assist with please do not hesitate to drop me a note as well. Being from the same sprawling metropolis of CG I may be able to assist as well.

>>----->


----------



## tjandy

*Wow*

I got the X Range XT today. WOW, that all I can say, I will have more to say when that tingley feeling goes away.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Takes a loooonnnnggg time to lose that tingly feeling...I still get it every time I pick one of mine up!:rapture:


----------



## Pro1

*Thats It*

Tiggley feeling..I just thought I was having tremors ..NOW I know what it is when I shoot...Pro1


----------



## tjandy

That bow is awesome. I supposed I should have it set up properly now. I just threw a rest on it and eye balled it and shot. It squared it up today and it was not even close and it still shot great. Can't wait till I have a little time to do it right.


----------



## stu369

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Takes a loooonnnnggg time to lose that tingly feeling...I still get it every time I pick one of mine up!:rapture:


Tingly feeling, yes, I got one of the first and having shot 2 maximum scores - 1 field and 1 target (also some very high indoor target scores) I still get the tingly feeling 8 months on!!
Stu


----------



## AK Max2000

*Merlin XT Alpha*

I received my Merlin XT with Alpha cams 5 days ago. This bow is absolutely amazing!!!!! I can't wait to get home from work so I can shoot it. I know exactly what everyone has been saying about that tingly feeling, and it doesn't go away either. 

This bow really holds rock solid. I have always heard people say that about their bows, but I never truly felt I could ever say that about any bow until now. As good as my Super Nova is, the XT is even better in my opinion. The Super Nova may be a little more forgiving on the not so perfect shots, but I am shooting much tighter groups with the XT than I ever have shot before.

I have been practicing for a 3D shoot coming up this weekend. I have the XT set up at 54 #'s with a .029 fiber optic pin with no lens on a Super Scope. This bow is slapping my CXL's together all the way out to 60 yards. I have been consistently getting 6 shot groups of 3" or better. The first night I did this I thought maybe I had a REALLY good day, holding much steadier than usual. But this happened three days in a row.......now I'm starting to get a little giddy....that tingly feeling is getting much stonger now,........ and this grin won't go away.:biggrin1: It is absolutely thrilling to have that pin hold rock solid on the gold of a Vegas single spot target at 60 yards for a full 5 seconds or more, and watch the arrow sail right into the center, and hearing the arrow slapping the other arrows in the group. WOW!!! :banana: I just hope I can do as well this weekend.

Dave


----------



## AK Max2000

*Merlin XT Alpha*

Here's a couple more pics of my new toy! 

Also a couple of pictures of the new grip option from Merlin.

Dave


----------



## Easykeeper

Reading the precise tips above on setting up X-series bows with Alpha cams got me wondering if there are any similar tweeks for the Vipers. So far I have got mine set up with cam rotation top and bottom identical, according to the marks on the cams. I haven't measured the tiller, just backed of the limb bolts the identical amount until I got the feel I like. My nock point is about 1/8th. inch above level, determined by comparing bare shafts to fletched. The bow shoots great, it makes even me look pretty good!:embara:

My bow was so simple to set up and tune it seemed almost too easy. Makes me think I'm missing something LOL. How are others tuning their Viper cams? Any reason to advance one cam or the other? How about tiller, are you running even or...? I know there are a lot of shooter induced variables, just thought I'd try and tap the knowledge base of fellow Merlinophiles.

P.S.- Thanks for sharing on the tingly feeling. I thought it was just a rash. Explains why the salve I bought isn't working...


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic

Easykeeper said:


> P.S.- Thanks for sharing on the tingly feeling. I thought it was just a rash. Explains why the salve I bought isn't working...


:rofl:

Ditto.

_Beautiful_ bow, Dave!! congrats!

Easy...where in central MN are you? I'm by Brainerd..


----------



## stu369

Easykeeper said:


> Reading the precise tips above on setting up X-series bows with Alpha cams got me wondering if there are any similar tweeks for the Vipers. So far I have got mine set up with cam rotation top and bottom identical, according to the marks on the cams. I haven't measured the tiller, just backed of the limb bolts the identical amount until I got the feel I like. My nock point is about 1/8th. inch above level, determined by comparing bare shafts to fletched. The bow shoots great, it makes even me look pretty good!:embara:
> 
> My bow was so simple to set up and tune it seemed almost too easy. Makes me think I'm missing something LOL. How are others tuning their Viper cams? Any reason to advance one cam or the other? How about tiller, are you running even or...? I know there are a lot of shooter induced variables, just thought I'd try and tap the knowledge base of fellow Merlinophiles.
> 
> P.S.- Thanks for sharing on the tingly feeling. I thought it was just a rash. Explains why the salve I bought isn't working...


My bow has had a few tweaks, I am shooting with the tiller even and the cam rotation set equal, I changed the strings and cables to 20strand 'D75 thin'
I have also changed the cable guard for a windstalker (had to use an old copper john sight block to mount it on though)
I have changed to the new metal grip and that is a great help
after shooting clean down the back of 2 of my arrows I think it is going pertty well!
I wouldn't change my bow for anything else (unless it is just a colour change!)
Stu


----------



## Easykeeper

I'm east of Milaca a few miles. You are in a beautiful part of the state! We used to drive through Brainerd on the way to my parents lake cabin by Longville when I was a kid. They now live outside Hackensack. I also have a sister in Pequot Lakes.


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic

I'm only about 45 miles from you then. My ex-outlaws live in Milaca. lol (naw, they're cool)... Been to 'Unclaimed Freight' lots of times. :wink: 

We were just in Pequot last night for my youngest daughters softball game. It's very beautiful up there.


----------



## archagator

*outdoor season*

ok its time for some updates from everyone outdoors is upon us hows everyone doing i shot my first two weeks ago and was very pleased with my xt
first time out shot in the 500-525 range 518 may go this weekend if rain stays home and range isnt underwater'


----------



## scooby3xs

Finally the sun is out and the outdoor season started for me in April. Arizona, Texas and Pittsburgh were my first big shoots shooting my XS with Vipers. I am especially pround of my 8th place finish in Arizona where in the OR round I shot the highest bracket I have ever shot in match play - 1/4 finals.

Heading out this weekend for a Gold Cup warm up shoot and to Gold Cup in NJ in 2 weeks. A few locals after that then to sunny (and hopefully not too windy) Colorado Springs in July for Nats!

Bow's been shooting great!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Pinwheel 12

I finally had a chance to break away and shoot a field round last sunday with my production XT, and of course we had downright torrential rain.ukey: Not to be outdone I went anyway! Only a handfull were as stupid as me and dumb enough to go out, I dunno how the rest did but my group DNF'd after 6 targets, just way too nasty.

Shot good however, considering what we were up against-- worst target I shot was a 17, rest were 18's and 19's and 20's, even tho I couldn't see thru the scope after the first shot, hehe! Better things to come this coming Sunday (I hope) as they're calling for good weather and I can break away again. We'll see if we can drag the Archagator outta bed this week to go play... he only plays in good weather ya know....:tongue: 

Bow shoots great, just gotta be comfortable and able to see thru the scope, and the rest will fall into place with a little luck.:wink:


----------



## MerlinMax3000

I'm very jealous, I have not been able to shoot for 6 weeks now due to 3 cracked ribs. I'm going thru some serious archery withdrawls & I don't know how much more I can take


----------



## field14

I'm jealous too....I no sooner get healed up and back on my feet after a month down.....and go crash my bicycle and bung up my left shoulder and knee....then, tomorro, I'm having surgery on my right foot to remove some kind (?) of lump...so I don't imagine I'll feel like walking or standing for a week or so....

BUT...the instant I can get back up, I'll be outdoors TRYING to pound 'em.

I did have time to get my Ultralite Pro 600's group and creep tuned...and at 45# peak weight out of my Alpha cammed XT....they shoot at 252 fps.....not too bad for a 27 1/4" draw length and 27 1/2" arrow with 80 grain points.

Now it is just getting healthy enough to get out and shoot!

Good luck to all you Merlin shooters out there....go get 'em Scoobs.

Archagator...only a short time ago you were braggin' and teasin' about your WARM weather....and now, you have to make like a duck...quack, quack, quack....but I sure don't envy you guys out East with all the flooding. Hope everything is OK.

My Viper cammer XT at 52# peak will shoot those same GT Ultralite pros at "only" 276 fps...plenty fast for me.....the 500's are only slightly slower. I sure wouldn't want to strain myself by exceeding 54# peak weight....not needed with a MERLIN and VIPER cams....hahahahaha

field14:tongue:


----------



## scooby3xs

Pinwheel 12 said:


> I finally had a chance to break away and shoot a field round last sunday with my production XT, and of course we had downright torrential rain.ukey: Not to be outdone I went anyway! Only a handfull were as stupid as me and dumb enough to go out, I dunno how the rest did but my group DNF'd after 6 targets, just way too nasty.
> 
> Shot good however, considering what we were up against-- worst target I shot was a 17, rest were 18's and 19's and 20's, even tho I couldn't see thru the scope after the first shot, hehe! Better things to come this coming Sunday (I hope) as they're calling for good weather and I can break away again. We'll see if we can drag the Archagator outta bed this week to go play... he only plays in good weather ya know....:tongue:
> 
> Bow shoots great, just gotta be comfortable and able to see thru the scope, and the rest will fall into place with a little luck.:wink:


Haha - I probably sent you all that rain cause I was practicing in it on Saturday! We got thunder and lightening too!

Glad you are back shooting! :wink: You need to let me know - maybe one weekend I can come up and you can teach me how to shoot field!!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Pinwheel 12

scooby3xs said:


> You need to let me know - maybe one weekend I can come up and you can teach me how to shoot field!!
> 
> ~Scoobs~



I think you're asking the wrong guy, Scoobs, but thanks! You are more than welcome to come play with us 'critters' anytime, anywhere, but as far as "teaching" you field, you would be better off asking some of the other Pro Staff about that and all of the gadgets they use for it like PDA's, inclinometers, sight tapes, wind meters, rangefinders, etc. Nope I am admittedly not much of a gadget man when it comes to actual shooting, ( for shooting I do things the old fashioned way-- like taking the time to get my own marks, even for field-- which is unheard of nowadays) or what one would call a great field shooter by any means. The only thing carrying me thru is the fact that I do know how to tune, aim, and have confidence in my equipment.:wink: But it is definately a fun format with some interesting people, so I'll be there for a few in between the 3D's I can get to this year.


----------



## field14

Scoobs,
I cain't help ya with all the 'techno-toys' being used by today's field shooters.....I would rather trust my common sense and experience and not rely on electronics. I do have a good set of Brunton Binocs, and I did invest in an Opti-Logic rangefinder....and what little I've used the rangefinder, it pretty much just verifies what I have in my mind after READING the target with my binoculars and knowing my equipment impact points if distances or "bubbling" are showing the target shoots squirrely....

Fun to compare the results....just gives me more confidence in my experience and knowledge of how to read.

But anytime you wanna come out to Illinois to shoot some field, TARGET, or indoors, the welcome matt is always out for you and pretty much anyone else that wants to shoot....

You'll find field shooting a great challenge and a heck of a lot of fun...no excuses...you either make the shot or you don't...instant results....just like the rest of archery...excepting us field shooters have some pretty well REFINED and original EXCUSES when the arrow goes awry.   

field14:tongue:


----------



## scooby3xs

Guys, guys, guys.......................you should know if I had to ask one of our pro staffers how to go about learning how to shoot field - we'd be spending most of the time at a Culvers! :tongue: LOL I mean I love ice cream as much as the next person but golly...............this boy really loves it and we'd never get on the field. LOL

Seriously, with the new fangled gadgets out there I think it might take me longer than a short while to get the groove of field but maybe, just maybe it might be on my agenda of shoots to do next year! LOL Let me get through this one - I got like 5 more to go!!! :wink: :wink: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## CHPro

I don't know how other coaches go about teaching field, but to me its all about the whole experience - shooting arrows and eating ice cream, go hand in hand. Shooting arrows and not eating ice cream, can't be a complete field archer in my humble opinion that way and I won't allow myself to teach down to that level ! Would be happy to show you the ropes sometime though, and with nothing more than a pair of binos and a special rubber band. Good shooting the past several weeks Scoobs - got the makings to be a good field shooter, !

XT Viper has been working okay so far on the field rounds around here. Still learning stuff with the bow, fine tuning the set-up, etc.., but on occasion when I finally do my part correctly the bow has been shooting some awesome groups.

>>------>


----------



## scooby3xs

Awwwww thanks Jeff! :embara: Been working my tail off in so many aspects for my shooting. Biggest lately is my mental game (yes - I know.....okay before anyone says another word.....lol....) - that has been really starting to help a lot. The bow is shooting great - speed certainly does help in windy conditions which I have had to face the last 3 shoots. I should come out and visit the Land of Cheese - and no I've never had a Culvers so that might be a treat in itself. Binos and rubber band........hmmmmmm sounds very interesting....very interesting.....hehe.

So where is your next stop??


----------



## Friar Tuck

*My XT*

Well I finally arranged for my XT for 3D. A little bit different than standard.

Black Riser - Camo Inserts and limbs with bronze hardware. Custom Camo 55 - 65# limbs.

This is why I Shoot and now sell Merlin. Email what I was after and they said okay - 4 weeks for delivery.

3 weeks 5 days later it arrives.

Now to add all the accessories which will be:

Infiniti Rest - On already
G5 Outdoors peep sight and Optix ME Hunter sight - next week
X-Cutter arrows - next week

I'll let you all know how it goes and repost when she is all set up. I have to say I love the Merlin quality. 

Merlin is a Wizard  :darkbeer:


----------



## Steve B

Very Nice set up Friar Tuck , hope the bows shoots as good as your Max3000 did :wink: 

I guess hope was the wrong word, I know it will shoot better :tongue:


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Merlin XT*

Shot my XT this weekend and right off the bat without fine tuning wrecked my first arrow with my second at 30 yards. No Robin hood but still bad enough.

That tingly feeling people were talking about, it's here now. That is without paper tuning, walkback tuning. I love the way this thing shoots. It is like it is custom made for me. The Max 3000 is a good shooting bow but the XT is a different level again.

For anyone who hasn't tried one - at least you don't know what your missing


----------



## Merlin300Spot60

*New XT*

If you have not gotten an XT yet get one now.....just got mine and on my first day went out after 30 min. of tuning the bow my scores went up.
I shoot indoors mostly so I will update that later but on the 3D course my scores went from 225 to 252 in one week and I did not even have my distance marks before I got to the course,then I went to the MFAA field course and shot .My normal score there was 236 on the first half and that went to 248 and that was after shooting the 3D ....I was a little tired....all I can say is this is the best bow on the market . Dare to be Different you want to shoot your best the only thing holding you back from that is having the best bow ....it is a Merlin...Get the XS or the XT depending on your needs.
Shoot Well
Chris


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Welcome to the boards Chris-- enjoy your Merlin, and keep us posted on your progress!

Friar Tuck--- That tingly feeling is kinda neat, isn't it?? :wink:


----------



## Merlin300Spot60

*Update*

Well indoor update is even better....untill I got tired after 15 ends I had only dropped 3 out of the 10 on the Vegas target and still only dropped 6 total...594...not too bad for my first night indoors....I guess that is that tinglely feeling that Friar Tuck was talking about....what a bow........2 weeks till the New England Outdoor Sectionals....Will update then.......shoot well all and keep in touch.
Chris


----------



## Merlin300Spot60

*Pictures*

Had to make the pic small for the file restrictions


----------



## KELLY

Friar Tuck, Nice bow, are those the Alpha cams? How solid is the wall if they are?


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Merlin*



KELLY said:


> Friar Tuck, Nice bow, are those the Alpha cams? How solid is the wall if they are?


Those are the Viper cams - Nice solid wall and very little valley. I like to stay in the shot area that way - keeps me on my toes.


----------



## tjandy

*Strings*

Who make the strings on the Merlin bows?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Merlin strings are currently being made by a company called Headhunter here in the USA, using BCY 452X.


----------



## tjandy

Thanks Kevin. Do these typically have a brake in period. I am getting some rotation and stretch.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

They normally settle in after a couple of hundred shots.452X is quite stable once settled--what happens mostly is the knots will slip initially and this causes the rotation-- but this normally settles down as they tighten after a couple of hundred shots. 

Another thing that came to mind that could be doing it is sometimes loops will slip and the peep will not come around the same each shot, and you will think it is the string causing the rotation when in fact it isn't. Just a thought.. Check everything carefully.


----------



## tjandy

What would I need to change if I wanted to go to Viper Cams on my X Range XT. Would I need to change the string? How much does a set of Viper cams cost. Is this even possible? I love shooting this bow so much, I just want to have some variations to play with to keep my interest. If I do not give myself new challenges I loose the interest to practice as much as I should.


----------



## field14

Tj,
I'm assuming you are shooting Alpha cams presently.

One drawback about going from Alpha cams to Viper cams is that you are going to LOSE 5 to 8 pounds of maximum peak weight. However, due to the aggressive nature and lower letoff of the VIPER cams, you will probably not lose much speed, if any...even by going down that much in weight. 

I've found and I've also heard that many VIPER cam shooters end up dropping their peak weights by about 5# anyways. You are going from just over 70% letoff to 65% letoff...and that is a chunk, plus the draw cycle is substantially different on the Viper cams. One great advantage on the Vipers, IMHO, is you can move the stop and thus change the letoff in 2.5% increments from 65% down to 55%...so if your peak weight gets low...you just decrease the letoff..and gain some speed there too.

Yes, you will need a different bowstring...but the cables will remain the same. Check the Merlin website for the specs for which cam size you need and the range of string length. If you want to be on the longer side of the cam...longer bowstring, shorter side of the cam, shorter bowstring (I think the range in string length spec is 3/4"?). I opted for the shorter bowstring, and my DL worked out just perfect to what I wanted with my #7 Viper cams.

Also, realize that the VIPER cams are draw length specific (about 1/2" to 3/4" total range in the cam); so again be darned sure of your AMO drawlength.

Pinwheel12 an offer you the availability and pricing information....the changeover is a simple one, as long as you are aware of what the differences are going to be.

Contact Pinwheel 12 at: [email protected]

hope this helps
field14


----------



## tjandy

Thank you I will keep that all in mind. Maybe the thing to do is buy another with the Vipers. I would hate to loose much in the way of poundage, I have it maxed at 60# now and wish I could go more. I bought this one 2 weeks old for a phenomenal price and could not pass it up, however if I had my choice I would have bought the 70# limbs.


----------



## field14

TJ,
Not to burst your bubble or anything...but I think you will find that the 70# with VIPERS will tax you to the limit. The draw cycle is very smooth with them, but there is very little "valley".

MOST of everyone I"ve spoken to concerning their poundage with the VIPERS has backed the bow DOWN at least 5#....and still gotten the same or even MORE speed with lower poundage...Why bust yourself up and struggle with it.

Crank it down, and you can go with a lighter spined arrow, and well end up shooting a FASTER bow with LESS peak weight...the best of both worlds.

Naturally it is your decision, but personally, I would recommend against a 70# peak weight with VIPER cams. 60# peak is quite a bit, considering the speed of the bow, the smooth cycle, BUT the short valley. You MUST stay with the shot with a viper cam (just as in another other aggressive cam). The big difference being that you can still let down the viper without it jerking your shoulder out of joint, haha.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12

field14 said:


> TJ,
> Not to burst your bubble or anything...but I think you will find that the 70# with VIPERS will tax you to the limit. The draw cycle is very smooth with them, but there is very little "valley".
> 
> MOST of everyone I"ve spoken to concerning their poundage with the VIPERS has backed the bow DOWN at least 5#....and still gotten the same or even MORE speed with lower poundage...Why bust yourself up and struggle with it.
> 
> Crank it down, and you can go with a lighter spined arrow, and well end up shooting a FASTER bow with LESS peak weight...the best of both worlds.
> 
> Naturally it is your decision, but personally, I would recommend against a 70# peak weight with VIPER cams. 60# peak is quite a bit, considering the speed of the bow, the smooth cycle, BUT the short valley. You MUST stay with the shot with a viper cam (just as in another other aggressive cam). The big difference being that you can still let down the viper without it jerking your shoulder out of joint, haha.
> 
> field14


Field 14 has got this one nailed. No need to play cro-magnon man nowadays. My 60lb Viper cam XS at 28.5" and IBO legal arrow will scorch my chronos at 307-309 with the bowjax kit installed.
My XT Viper runs a 28.5" drawlength too and at 60lbs and a 330 g ACC I'm still getting around 290 with loop, peep, and speedballs. Gotta shoot what is comfy to be accurate, and the Vipers stack a bunch or energy. They are smoother than most any other aggressive cam out there, but make no mistake they are "stout".

You give up about 6-8lbs by going from Alpha to Viper, and as Field 14 mentioned, all you need are cams and string. I think you would like it at 62-64lbs if you shoot 70 on a smoother bow now. Plus, you'll still be shooting some serious speed.


----------



## tjandy

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Field 14 has got this one nailed. No need to play cro-magnon man nowadays. My 60lb Viper cam XS at 28.5" and IBO legal arrow will scorch my chronos at 307-309 with the bowjax kit installed.
> My XT Viper runs a 28.5" drawlength too and at 60lbs and a 330 g ACC I'm still getting around 290 with loop, peep, and speedballs. Gotta shoot what is comfy to be accurate, and the Vipers stack a bunch or energy. They are smoother than most any other aggressive cam out there, but make no mistake they are "stout".
> 
> You give up about 6-8lbs by going from Alpha to Viper, and as Field 14 mentioned, all you need are cams and string. I think you would like it at 62-64lbs if you shoot 70 on a smoother bow now. Plus, you'll still be shooting some serious speed.


My Xt Alpha maxes at 60# so I would be at 52-54#. I do not think I would happy with that pundage. Are the Vipers like the Hoyt Spirals? I had a Super Tec at 68# with the Spirals.


----------



## field14

So does my Alpha XT max at 60#...According to AA, I could go to an GT Ultralite Pro 600 at 26" long and still get around 276 with it having the VIPER cams on it. To get the holding weight, it is a simple move of the stop....to 60% letoff..

NO..the VIPERS are MUCH SMOOTHER than the spirals on the draw cycle and aren't so "sudden"...However, just like any aggressive cam, you WILL stay into the shot...but the Vipers are, IMHO EASIER to hold into the shot than the Spiral cams and a lot less harsh.

My 47# XT with VIPER cams is shooting over 270 with the UL Pro 600's...and it maxes at 60#, so I'm not at all worried about SPEED with it...I don't shoot over 276 anyways, so I don't figure on straining my shoulders trying to muster no 55# or more with a hard cam.

field14

field14


----------



## ULTRAPROELITE

SIGH--------------man, i cant wait till i get my Merlin XS i so want one now, i have'nt even fired both of my Hoyt's yet and if it was'nt so hard to get them Hoyt Elites i would've jumped on a Merlin XS and i would have but damnit it is so hard to get these darn Hoyt elite bows, thats it im going to get a Merlin this weekend, im sold, gonna get me a MERLIN XS with all the trimming's, cant wait for that tingling feeling, i dont even get a tingling feeling with these bows


----------



## ULTRAPROELITE

SIGH--------------man, i cant wait till i get my Merlin XS i so want one now, i have'nt even fired both of my Hoyt's yet and if it was'nt so hard to get them Hoyt Elites i would've jumped on a Merlin XS and i would have but damnit it is so hard to get these darn Hoyt elite bows, thats it im going to get a Merlin this weekend, im sold, gonna get me a MERLIN XS with all the trimming's, cant wait for that tingling feeling, i dont even get a tingling feeling with these bows :


----------



## Pinwheel 12

TJ-

If you pulled 68lbs with no trouble on a spiral, then maybe you will be able to pull 70lbs on a Viper! They are WAY smoother.


----------



## tjandy

I not saying that I need to pull 70# but I would probably like to be around 65#. With the bow I currently have I will not be able to do that. 
I have another question, the local archery shop and I paper tuned my Merlin last weekend after we realigned the peep. It tuned up pretty well, though it appears there is some cam lean. Also once we were done paper tuning, the rest is set so that the arrow is not square to the bow, it definately has an upward lie. The rest is also about as far away form the riser as you can get. Is this normal?


----------



## Pinwheel 12

No, it should not be like that. Cam rotation is probably off I'm guessing. Cam lean can be taken care of by twisting up a buss if it is on top and not too bad. And you more than likely are running an off-spine arrow if your rest is that far out... Either that or there is another issue somewhere that we do not know about. Hard to try to tune bows without seeing them! Start with this:

Go here for full instructions on how to correctly set up your Alpha cams:

http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/articles/owners manual X-Range plus Cams.pdf

Read the "Advanced Tuning Tip" in the Alpha cam section carefully, as this section is quite important for best perfomance and setup.

Select a correctly-spined arrow for your setup, and go from there. If you still are finding issue with tuning, PM me and we'll take it from there.


----------



## tjandy

Well CHPRO stopped be last night. He got me all set up. We had to move the control cable mounting post and twist some cables a little. She should be good to go again. Will find out tonight. Jeff is a great guy, help out a lot.

Also, drew back one of his Viper Cam bows, that is pretty sweet. I couldn't beleive how much the cams differ in their different sizes. They do not wven look like the same cam.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Glad that Jeff was able to help you get straightened around and that you got a chance to test the Vipers too. Jeff's a great guy and goes out of his way to help and we are thankful to have him on staff.  

Yep, if the control post setting is off from what it should be on the Alphas, that will give you fits when trying to tune! 

Again, glad to see you got straightened around, enjoy.


----------

